# Rappan Athuk: Ravage of The Unusual Heroes!



## Ziona

*Drowning Your Sorrows*

A giant, creepy graveyard.
Eerie silence.
Masterson Family headstones.
Deafening silence.
Entrance leading underground.

A Dung Monster.
Interesting, yet yucky smell.
Wererats.
Smelly crypts and fungus.
Ogres!?
“Beware the Purple Worms! Spiegel The Arch Mage.”
Rumbles.
Tremors.
Purple Worms and sharp teeth.
Screaming. _Loud_ screaming.
Pain and terror.
Blood…lots of blood.

A funeral for a friend.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

“So, that’s my friend Dent over there,” said the Lox sadly.  “I think he blames himself.”

“Blames himself for what?” asked the plain looking man with windswept hair.

“Have you not been listening to the poor halfling’s story,” said the half-elf with grey skin. “It is heart wrenching.”

“Ah, the stories you come up with, Roundy,” the masked man chuckled.

“Hey, can I talk to your dragon some more? He was very interesting,” said Lox halfheartedly.

“Perhaps a bit later,” said the half-elf.  “Tell me more about your friend and his grief.”

“Well, like I said, Dent is a ranger and we got these wishes, and Dent wished for revenge, but Lord Korvish gave him a map instead.  You know, I thought a wish meant that you just POOF! got a wish, but it doesn’t always mean that. For instance, I wished that I would be part of the most famous adventuring party ever, but they didn’t POOF! and make it happen. They said I had to work for it.  Some wish…”

“You were saying about your friend Dent,” smiled the woman patiently.

“Oh, yeah! So we followed the map, like I said, to Rappan Athuk…it was real scary and Dent got really upset because he found his Mom and Dad’s graves.  And next to their headstone was a headstone for Dent and the hole was already dug and everything! Dent was so angry…” Lox took a deep breath and frowned.  “Then we entered the big creepy Rappan Athuk and everything was so bad.  It smelled and it was dark, and normally that’s not so bad…but…but when we came to…to the Purple Worms…I…” 

Lox took out a handkerchief and wiped his eyes.

“It was awful!  He’s gone…poor ol’ Nuttin was swallowed up...then we thought we could help him…but…” his voice trailed off.  “Do you think he’s with his wife now, Miss Ziona?”

Ziona Half-Drow smiled and gently took Lox’s hand.

“I’m sure of it, Lox.  But right now you should take care of your friend, Dent.  Go see to him and make sure he is well.”

“Okay, but can I see your dragon again after that?”

“If Rossal is awake you may see him again,” she smiled.

Lox tottered off towards the other side of the bar where Dent sat surrounded by empty mugs.  Venus sat with him, trying to get him to eat something, but Dent refused.  He sat like a sullen boy, eyes red from the drink and tears. 

Ziona watched as the halfling sat with his friends, then she turned to Drexel Doomhand and Doc Midnight.  Her psudodragon Rossal slept in her backpack, curled up on some small gems. 

“Drexel, what do you think of the halfling’s story?”

“I think that they were foolish to enter Rappan Athuk.  If the legends are true, it is a very formidable dungeon.”

“Ah, old Roundy is just pulling your chain,” said Doc with a sparkling smile.  “He tells the best tales.”

Ziona looked at Drexel with confusion about ‘Roundy,’ but Drexel just shrugged.

“If we mean to go into Rappan Athuk,” began Drexel, “perhaps we should try to contact Varr.”

“He will not return so soon,” said Ziona, her gaze distant.  “His axe would prove most helpful, but you know his task within Icewind Dale is his top priority.”

“Indeed,” said Drexel, scanning the room.  “What are your thoughts?”

“Well, it seems that they have suffered a great loss,” began Ziona, “and I can’t imagine the ranger entering a dungeon in his current state.”

“Yes,” agreed Doc. “Ale is not an adventurer’s ally.  It makes you sloppy.  That’s why I drink milk!”

“But you think we should enter Rappan Athuk,” said Drexel, knowing the answer.

“There is a great deal of danger involved, but a greater good will come of it’s destruction,” said Ziona.

“I must agree,” said Drexel.  “We should ready ourselves and set off tomorrow.”

“To Rappan Athuk!” said Doc, somewhat loudly, as he slammed his empty mug of milk down.

This caught the attention of the tavern, who cheered for heroics of the well known adventurers.  This also caught Dent’s attention, who got up from his spot from behind the empty mugs and staggered towards the group.

“Did you say Rappan Athuk?”

“Indeed, good fellow,” said Doc cheerfully.

At that moment, Lox and Venus approached the group as well.

“This is Dent Masterson and Venus Xzyx, and you know I’m Lox Lumley,” he said excitedly. 

“Greetings,” said Venus, eyeing Ziona.

“Well met,” she said.  “I am Ziona Half-Drow, Priestess of Eilistraee.  This is Drexel and Doc Midnight.”

“Oooh, and your dragon,” said Lox with a smile.

“You’re awful quick to admit you’re a drow,” said Dent bluntly.

“I am a half-drow, Dent Masterson, just as you are a half-elf.  Would you be ashamed to speak of your heritage?”

Dent’s face burned red.  “I meant no offense, it’s just…”

“I understand,” she said.  

“We knew another drow not so long ago,” began Lox.

“Not now Lox,” said Venus.  “We heard you proclaim you are headed to Rappan Athuk.”

“That we are, my friends,” said Doc, “That we are.”

“We have seen the horrors within,” said Dent.  “Are you sure you’re prepared to face them?”

“Your halfling friend has told us of your plight, and we are sorry to hear about your loss,” said Ziona comfortingly.

“We will accompany you,” said Venus triumphantly.

“That will not be necessary,” said Drexel.  “We would not want to put such pressures on you after such a tragedy.”

“You don’t fully understand,” said Dent. “But you will…”

With that, Dent began to pass out.  Venus was quick to catch him before he fell, and Doc helped get him to his room.  Ziona, Drexel and Lox were right behind them.  Once they had Dent in his cot, Ziona cast Neutralize Poison on him, which relieved him of his drunkenness.  

“Eilistraee watch over your sleep,” she prayed.

“We shall see you at sunrise, then?” asked Venus.

Ziona looked to Drexel and Doc.

“Very well,” said Drexel.  “I just hope your friend is in better shape at dawn.”

“Miss Ziona, can I talk to Rossal now?”

“Get some rest, Lox,” she said sweetly.  “There will be plenty of time for talk on the way to Rappan Athuk.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight

The only thing better than reading Ziona's Lox Lumley dialogue is being there when Doug plays him. Excellent, Ziona! No one could write Lox like you do... sniffle... great great great.

Doc's back in da hiz-ouse.


----------



## madriel

Ziona, your writing just gets better and better.

Do you need a tissue, Doc?  

I must admit I thought the Doctor would drink something with a little more playa-flava than milk.  Unless it's a new ploy to mack on Ziona.  Trying to temper his bad boy vibe with a little take him home to momma wholesomeness?


----------



## Breakstone

Say,  Ziona, all in one sitting I read the whole "Unusual Heroes Reborn" story hour, and now I'm onto this!

Great writing!

I love the characters, too. That drow was awesome, and Lox is fun, although he sort of reminds me of a rather curious wizard... (cough, Jamison, cough)

Anyway, nice going Ziona on the writing, and nice going Xaltar on the DM'ing!


----------



## Dartan

I love it........I must say Ziona the writing keeps getting better and better top notch.....now you must write more....


----------



## sandman

Soo goood!

More More!


----------



## Xaltar

It's so much fun to relive the past, it inspires me to make the future of the heroes even more exciting!

There are a lot more interesting turn of events to come...


----------



## Ziona

Thank you very much! I appreciate all of you taking the time to read the story.

As for Doc's milk drinking, that was a direct quote from his character. Every now and then someone will say something so crazy, that everyone at the table will just stop for a second and laugh for a mintue or two. That was one of those times.  Then I make sure to jot down the quote and everyone forgets that it was said until it reappears here.  (Usually the crazy phrases come from Lox...)

I'm looking forward to writing about Rappan Athuk. Alot of crazy and sad things have happened so far, so the next update will be on the way soon!  Thanks again!


----------



## Dr Midnight




----------



## Hammerhead

LOL, this story just keeps getting better, with the banners, the introduction of Dr. Midnight and Drexel (my two favorite characters from Unusual Heroes)

Still, Rappan Athuk will kill a great many, I fear.


----------



## Lazybones

I've been waiting for a group to take on RA in the StoryHour forum.  I admit, I only dabbled in your group's adventures (back in the days of "Galath's Roost"), but I look forward to reading the current tale.  RA has the potential of spawning a tale of carnage that could rival Doc's KotSQ in terms of body-count!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*The veggie!*

Was out of the loop, now back in to loop. Miss you guys and your crazy character interactions and the added art work and pictures. Now we get to see some heroes tackle Rappu Athuk. Where in Faerun are you putting it?

Still miss KotSQ.


----------



## denmstrsn

Ziona, that was brillant.  You entered at the right moment.  That night of drinking was a turning moment for Dent.  For the ale was a on going poison for him.  Not only does he blame himself for Nuttin, but also for his family.  As all will see, Dent will become more sobber as the fight moves on.  Until the change happens, as all will see in time.


----------



## Xaltar

Great Feedback!

Ziona is currently working on the next installment as I make this post.  Much more will be in store very soon.

As for the location of Rappan Athuk, it is about 2 days South East of Waterdeep.


----------



## Ziona

*Two Days Travel*

The next morning at dawn Drexel, Doc, and Ziona met Dent, Venus and Lox in the common room of the tavern.  After a brief reintroduction for Dent, they went to the stables and got their wagon.  Then, the newly formed party left Waterdeep and began their two day walk to Rappan Athuk.

Just outside town, Dent halted the group.

“There are a few things that need to be explained,” he began.  

Drexel and Ziona exchanged glances, wondering if they knew about Drexel’s past.

“First, let me introduce you to a creature that we picked up as an ally in during our last adventure,” said Dent walking towards the back of the cart.  “I don’t know how to explain him, really.  I’ve never met anything like him.”

The group went around to the back of the cart and out came the spleckle, speaking his usual banter.  The creature stood 7 feet tall and was covered in brown fur with purplish spots here and there.  He had dark eyes, but no limbs that any of them could see.

“He’s our hair guy,” said Lox lovingly.  “He follows us everywhere we go.”

“For good or bad,” said Venus with a smirk.

“The thing is,” said Dent, “we can’t seem to communicate with it, so we’re not exactly sure what he wants, but he’s been quite friendly.  He has never been hostile.”

“Well, except that one time when he tried to pull Prynne over the edge of the cliff,” Lox chimed in.  “Remember? That’s when Nuttin used his magical webs to make a bridge for us…”

Lox fell silent for a moment, reliving the memory of his dear friend.  

Doc cleared his throat to break the awkward silence, then said “Well, he sure looks like a cute fellow.  You’re just neat, aren’t you Puddin’ Head?”

At the sound of the phrase ‘Puddin’ Head,’ Rossal appeared from Ziona’s bag.  

“What have we here?” asked Dent.  “Seems you have an interesting companion yourself.”

“I’m Rossal,” he communicated to the group.  “I’m a pseudodragon.”

“Hey, there you are dragon!” exclaimed Lox.  “Can you come down here & sit on my shoulder?  I can tell you some interesting stories, and you can talk inside my head…that’s so amazing!”

Rossal glided down to Lox and sat on the halfling’s shoulder.  Everyone smiled at the site, especially Doc.

“Puddin’ Head and Roundy, now isn’t that funny.”

“You say you haven’t been able to communicate with this creature?” asked Drexel, looking at the spleckle.

“No, we haven’t.”

Drexel rubbed his chin for a moment, then recited a few enchanted words.  He looked thoughtful as he listened to the ramblings of the spleckle.  He then nodded and turned to the group.

“He says that he is a spleckle.  He says he is in need of more water,” Drexel said.

“How did you understand him?” asked Venus.

“I cast a spell to comprehend his language,” said Drexel.  “I cannot pronounce his name, so I suggest we just call him Spleckle.”

“Can you speak with the Spleckle?” asked Lox.

“I cannot.  I can only understand what he is saying for the duration of my spell,” Drexel explained.  “I suggest we get him some water soon…he mentioned filtering water from someone if needed.”

“Filtering water? That explains why the water on our cart is ‘evaporating’ so quickly,” said Venus.

“According to the map, there is a river not far from here,” said Dent. “But there are still a few things we need to talk about.”

“Let’s discuss them as we walk,” said Ziona.  “We don’t want to wait too long to get started.  It is a two day trip.”

“And we don’t want Spleckle filtering one of us,” said Drexel.

Dent looked to Venus, who had a solemn look in his eyes.  They knew this would not be an easy thing to explain.

“Introduce them to Haley,” said Venus.  “I can explain the rest later.”

“Oh, Haley!  She’s a tiger,” said Lox to Rossal.  “She came out of a painting and she follows Dent around, and she roars really loud, like this….ROOOAAAAARRRRR!”

“Lox, settle down,” said Venus.  “They can see for themselves.”

Leaping gracefully from the cart, Haley sauntered over to Dent’s side and growled affectionately.  

“I see you are not without your own interesting companions,” said Ziona.  “She is beautiful.”

As they continued walking, Ziona explained how Rossal came to travel at her side, while Dent told the story of the maze and how they found Spleckle and Haley.  Lox, of course, was there to add to and embellish much of Dent’s tale.  

As the day wore on and the sun began it’s descent, the party found a place to stop and eat.  It was then that Venus decided to tell them his story.  They sat together not far from the road beneath the trees.  Spleckle and Haley stayed with the cart while the party sat and ate.  Everyone but Venus took out their rations and waterskins.

“My friends, I have something to tell you. But it is important that you listen to my entire story, and that I am not interrupted,” said Venus, with a glance at Lox.  “It is an odd story, but I hope it is one that you will understand and accept.”

“Well, we’ve seen many odd sights and heard many odd stories, friend,” said Doc with enthusiasm.  “You need’nt worry about our judgment.  Why, Ziona is part drow, and Drexel…well…we all have our stories.”

“Thank you,” said Venus.  “But please hear me out.  I am a Fire Genasi from Calimshan.  I grew up near the Calim Desert, under the sun’s hot rays.  I am a creature who loves the light and the sun, but that was almost taken from me recently.  I know Dent and Lox have told you much about the maze that we defeated, and how we were given wishes as our prize for completing the maze.”

It was here that Venus paused, looking at Drexel, then Doc, and finally at Ziona.  Would she understand his plight?  Would she feel empathy, knowing how it is to be misunderstood, or would she feel compelled to turn on him for being undead?  

“I had so many ideas and thoughts about what to do with my wish…but in the end, there was only one thing I could do.  You see, while in the maze we met many prisoners who had either entered as adventurers, or had been captured and used in the maze.  One such prisoner was a woman named Veerdra.  She was…very attractive and persuasive…and because of her, I had to use my wish in a way I would never have imagined possible.  

We helped her, and the other prisoners, escape, and when we had defeated the maze, it was revealed to us that Veerdra was actually a vampress.  By that time, it had been several days since we had met her, and…I had been infected.”

The group waited in shocked silence for Venus to continue.  He looked at each of them, but could read nothing but shock in their faces.

“She tried to attack Lord Korvish, who ran the maze, and I defended him.  She would have killed him, after all.  But this did not help my situation.  It seemed there was no way to reverse what the evil wench had begun…but then, I thought about my wish.  I couldn’t bear to think that I would never again be able to feel the warmth of the sun or see the radiance of it’s light.  I used my wish to rid myself of the vampirism…but it did not work exactly as I had hoped.  Lord Korvish said that there was really no way to reverse what had already been done, but the wish would stop me from transforming completely into a vampire.  As a result, I am…a day walker.”

He looked at each of them.  Doc’s eyes seemed vacant and distressed, while Drexel looked solemn.   Rossal sat looking sadly on Ziona’s lap, while Ziona looked sympathetic.  

“You are unaffected by the sun?” she asked.

“Yes, milady.  However, I still must still have blood, and I must sleep in my coffin, which we keep on the cart.  Before we left Lord Korvish’s Keep, I came to a decision.  I thought of the sun, and wondered what it would be like to be blessed by Lathander. He is a sun god, The Morning Lord, and as a vampire, I would have lost my ability to continue adventuring with my friends.  I would have been doomed to darkness. With Lathander’s blessing, I have vowed to become an undead hunter.  I will show the world that I am not an evil being, I am a soldier of Lathander.”

“I see why you hesitated telling us your story, Venus,” began Ziona.  “But the fact that you saw only one way to use your wish shows your good intentions.  Your burden seems heavy, and I know from experience that there are those who will not believe you, despite your good deeds, but you must prevail against the darkness.”

“I am sorry to hear about your misfortune,” said Drexel.  “You are brave, Venus.”

“Damn the rancid vampress who burdened you with such a curse,” said Doc, suddenly jumping to his feet.  “May she rot in hell!”

“Maybe that’s where she’s at right now,” said Lox.  “You should have seen it! We were all standing about looking shocked, and then she said she was gonna rip out Lord Korvish’s throat, and then Venus pulled out his scimitar and SHOOOMP!  Off came her head!  It was amazing!”

“Enough, Lox.  We don’t need the gory details,” said Dent.  “Venus has been through enough detail.”

“I thank you for your understanding,” said Venus with a thoughtful look.  “I was unsure how you would react; especially you, Ziona.”

“I must admit I was worried at the start of your story,” she said.  “But it is clear to me that you are on the path to righteousness.”

“Thank you for your faith in me, milady.  Thank you all.”  

With that, Venus got up and walked deeper into the forest.  He felt renewed and thankful for his newly found allies.  He stood alone watching the sky until the last sliver of the sun disappeared, then he returned to camp and rejoined the party.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## madriel

_And the Mystery of the Spleckle Continues too..._


----------



## Dawn

Ziona - great story.  Just started it reading and am anxiously waiting for your next update. 

About what level are the characters?  I have the first two modules of RA, but chose to take my group through RttToEe instead.


----------



## Breakstone

"Filtering water" from one of the characters?

Are you sure Spleckle didn't spend some time with Veerdra too?

Anyway, great update Ziona!


----------



## Ziona

The characters vary in levels, actually.  I know Ziona just hit 13th level, while Drexel and Doc are about 11 or 12 I believe.  I think everyone else is around 10 (correct me if I'm wrong, guys.)

As for the Spleckle, it is a very interesting creature actually.  They live to drink water and reproduce.  They must consume at least 3 gallons of water a day, or they will begin to filter the water from living creatures around them.  (a big straw-like appendage comes from their mouth area and sticks into the living creature...as it drains their water, it deals damage.)  They're pretty neutral creatures, though, so they wouldn't go out of their way to drain someone. So, it seems that the Spleckle is happy to be out of the maze, but we haven't quite figured out what he plans on doing from here.  He's just a strange guy...


----------



## Dartan

Once again nice job Ziona......i'm so glad i play in this campaign..can't wait one more day and then game night!!


----------



## denmstrsn

At this point and time I think that the rest of us are about 9th level.


----------



## Dartan

Lox is 11th level....hey that's mine!!!!


----------



## denmstrsn

I meant that this time during the story, not what level we are now as in game night.  This upcoming game night I'm 12th.


----------



## Xaltar

I believe that the party was around 8th level when they started Rappan Athuk.  Where this story picks up, the group is partially through the first module.  The end of the first module and the first half of the second book appears to have the best encounters.

We are going to have to take a break from the dungeon before following it to the lower levels.

I have also modified much of the dungeon's premise by changing the evil entity to Gruumsh.  It has been rumored that the orcs in the temple have allied themselves with a large goblin city that connects to the dungeon of graves several miles below Faerun's surface.


----------



## Breakstone

Dartan- a compliment to you for your wide variety of characters. Dartan, T'ek, and Lox Lumley are three very different characters. But when you think of it, both Dartan and T'ek had complete character changes. Will Lox be changing, too?

Also, a compliment to Xaltar, for the great campaign. Was it tough to handle so many characters and NPCs in the Unusual Hereos Reborn campaign? (that was the one with the maze)


----------



## Broccli_Head

You  guys are even more Unusual than you were before. 

Did I mention that I miss Dartan? I guess Lox will do for now...

_snicker_...pass me the cream cheese and bagels.


----------



## sandman

/shiver

just the thought of a evil kender.. er.. halfling


----------



## Horacio

Wow! 

Now they are out of the maze and found some of the classic unusual heroes, the story is even better!

Ziona, I'd wish I had your writting skills...


BTW, I've just begun my own Story Hour, using the new superheroes supplement from Natural 20, Four Color to Fantasy:
Golden Apple Rescue Squad 

If you have time, visit it, and drop a comment...


----------



## Xaltar

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Also, a compliment to Xaltar, for the great campaign. Was it tough to handle so many characters and NPCs in the Unusual Hereos Reborn campaign? (that was the one with the maze) *




Why yes, at times it could be.  In the past I would usually have quite a few dynamic NPCss that would stick close to the party.  However, we have never had such a larger player base as we do now.  The table is more then full and it's hard to keep up with so many NPCs and PCs at the same time.

Sometimes it can be similar to a brain freeze!


----------



## Twinswords

*reinforcements at last.*

Well finally we are going to have reinforments. At the moment we are in the big goblin city. Be fast or it might not be there when you get there. o and it should be a cake walk since we cleared the route. 

With kind regards,

Seuz Electran
Elemental Archmage
Rappan athuk veteran

---------------------------------
Have fun. and i wish you good luck. You are going to need it.
Oh and Dm always have a few empty character sheets.

Twinswords


----------



## Xaltar

I've added an Avatar of Gruumsh, an Eye of Gruumsh, and a Gate that is Magically sealed from the outside by a key that has been lost within a fallen Drow city decades ago.   

That may slow the trip a bit.


----------



## Dartan

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Dartan- a compliment to you for your wide variety of characters. Dartan, T'ek, and Lox Lumley are three very different characters. But when you think of it, both Dartan and T'ek had complete character changes. Will Lox be changing, too?*




Thanks for the compliment......no i really don't see a change in Lox...well just one that he's not too happy about, but he's gonna do the right thing and take responsibilty for his actions...But you never know what the future holds?


----------



## Dartan

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *You  guys are even more Unusual than you were before.
> 
> Did I mention that I miss Dartan? I guess Lox will do for now...*





I miss Dartan too.......I know will be seeing him again.....KOTSQ will be back in the near future.


----------



## gordonknox

*Great Story!*

I hope to someday play/run the RA series.

Looking forward to the next installment.

gk


----------



## Dartan

Story Please......


----------



## Ziona

*Road to Rappan Athuk*

During their second day on the road, the new companions exchanged stories from their past adventures and explained more about themselves.  

Dent recalled with sadness and anger the murder of his parents at the hands of goblins.  He explained to the group how he and his Dwarven mentor, Carok Goodstone, set out to avenge his parents and retrieve his father’s bow and his mother’s armor.  After several battles, they found the family heirlooms.  However, in the last battle, Carok was mortally wounded.  His dying wish was for his axe to be retrieved from Dogmouth, the Goblin king, and Dent had vowed to do just that.

Drexel, feeling that their new allies were trustworthy, removed his Hat of Disguise and showed them that he is actually a tiefling.  He explained to them how he keeps a low profile because of a mage slayer known as Zygamor the Hunter.  Zygamor, a half-fiend himself, associates with the followers of Bane, and has been hunting Drexel because he is a descendant of the evil God.  He explained that he, much like Ziona and Venus, is misunderstood by many.

Ziona explained to her background to her allies, telling them about her father’s escape from the Underdark and how he and her mother fell in love.  Ostracized from their home in Ashabenford, the drow and human had a farm on the outskirts of town.  It was there that Ziona was born and raised to worship the Goddess Eilistraee.  Since then, a drow raid forced her parents to seek seclusion in Icewind Dale with the help of the drow ranger Drizzt Do’Urden.

Doc cheerily explained that he is not from the area, but that he has had many “dandy” adventures alongside Drexel and Ziona.  He explained that it doesn’t always matter where you’ve been, or where you’re going, just as long as you do good deeds and uphold justice along the way.  (“Right, Roundy?”)

Lox spoke of his happy memories in the tiny farming town of Murkton within Featherdale.  He talked about living near Nuttin and his wife, and how Nuttin had several children that left Murkton.  Lox told them all how his dream has always been to become famous, and how he thought his wish was finally starting to come true.  He rambled on and on, changing the subject many times before Dent asked him to quiet down.  The only thing that managed to take his attention away from his stories was Rossal, who flew down to his shoulder and started telling Lox stories of his own.  (This pleased the group since Rossal communicated telepathically.)

All the stories and tales helped make the last day of the journey pass quickly.  Finally, the heroes had reached the dreaded Rappan Athuk.  They made camp a short jaunt away from the cemetery surrounding the entrance to the dungeon and split up watches.  Ziona, Rossal, Dent and Haley took first watch, Doc and Lox took second watch, and Drexel and Venus took the last.  The night passed without incident, and the group prepared to enter Rappan Athuk at dawn.  They left Spleckle with the cart at their campsite.  Dent and Lox had taken great care to hide the cart within the woods so that it would not be ravaged by thieves or monsters.  Before hiding the cart, however, Dent helped Venus remove his coffin and carry it to the dungeon.

Dent remembered the exit they used to get from floor two to the surface after Nuttin’s death, and they used that passageway to enter.  Once inside, Lox and Dent hid the coffin and the group continued on.

Since a few of them had been here recently, there weren’t many creatures impeding their way down to the third level.  As they approached the wall that read “Beware of Purple Worms,” Lox shuddered.

“Dent,” he whispered, “do you think there will be more worms?”

“I don’t know, Lox,” he said quietly.  “But we have our guard up, so don’t panic.”

They entered the cavern full of stalactites and stalagmites and began to feel rumbling beneath their feet. 

“Dent…” said Lox sounding worried.

“Be calm,” said Dent.  “Listen carefully and perhaps we can determine where the beast will come from.”

They walked slowly through the cavern and continued to feel the rumbling in the ground.  Luckily, the group made their way across the room without event.  Lox scrambled to open the door and they made their way inside.  The rumbling seemed to continue as they entered.

“Do you hear that?” asked Lox.

“I didn’t hear anything,” said Drexel.  “I just feel that rumble below the surface.”

Rossal informed the group that he heard something else as well, something he couldn’t really place.  Everyone took out their weapons and proceeded forward into the large empty room.  Suddenly, the rumbling stopped and everyone stood very still.  They waited to see if they heard any further movement, but no one seemed to detect anything.  Then it happened…Umber Hulks tore through the ground and ripped a hole in the ceiling!  

The first of the three attacked Venus, but it looked sluggish as it reached out for him with it’s claws.  Doc, being nearby, took advantage of the creature’s clumsiness and lashed out at the Umber Hulk with his rapier.  As he began to swing at the monster, he stopped short, caught in it’s unnatural, eerie gaze.  He sat there for a moment looking at the creature as though he was confused, and just rubbed his chin.

The second Umber Hulk was busy attacking Dent with it’s claws, which sunk painfully into his flesh.  As it dove in to bite him with it’s mandibles, he shouted out and Ziona came over to flank the creature.  The two heroes began attacking the Umber Hulk while Rossal cast Magic Missile at it.

Meanwhile, Drexel took an empty cocoon from his belt pouch and rolled it about in his hand carefully, and began reciting sharp words.  As he completed his spell, the third Umber Hulk fell to the floor in the form of a small white bunny.

“Wow! Look! It’s a bunny!  I wonder what a bunny is doing here in Rappan Athuk…” pondered Lox to himself.

As he continued to amuse himself with ways that a bunny could have ended up in the dungeon, a fourth Umber Hulk came careening through the wall behind Lox and bit into the halfling’s back.

After Venus disposed of the creature attacking him, Doc seemed to snap out of his odd funk.  The two of them heard Lox’s cry and ran to his side to defend him.  

“Hands off Roundy, you despicable beast!”

Ziona and Dent continued fighting the Umber Hulk on them, and had help from Haley and Rossal.  Since the monster was flanked on all sides, it wasn’t long before the beast hit the ground, it’s sap-like blood forming a puddle around it.

Once Doc and Venus charged over to the last Umber Hulk and began attacking it, Lox took out his short sword and hacked into it’s knee.  The vile creature teetered then slumped against the wall dead.

“Roundy, are you okay?” 

“My back is really sore,” said Lox with a frown.  “Hey, where is the bunny?”

“There’s a bunny? I want to see the bunny,” said Doc excitedly.

“I have the rabbit,” said Drexel.  “I Polymorphed one of the creatures to reduce the threat.”

“Can I play with the bunny?” asked Lox.

“It is no ordinary rabbit,” said Drexel sternly. “It is actually an Umber Hulk in rabbit form. It is still potentially dangerous, so I’m sorry to say, you cannot play with it.  Try to remember we’re in a dungeon, Lox.”

“Of course,” said Doc, suddenly realizing what had happened.  “No ordinary cute and fuzzy bunny would live in such a vile stink hole! It must be evil.  It is not good to play with creatures that have sharp gaping teeth, Lox.  Even if they are cute and fuzzy.”

The two disappointed adventurers followed Drexel and Venus over to where Ziona was healing Dent.

“Are you in need of healing, Lox?”

“Yes, Miss Ziona.”

Ziona healed Lox and they walked through the rest of the room, keeping an eye out for anymore Umber Hulks.  As they came to the back of the room, they found a set of double doors ajar.  Peering inside, they found dead goats, pentagrams and blood.  Ziona and Drexel agreed that the symbols throughout the room were evil, and are used to summon outsiders.

Doc was in an uproar over the death of the goats and began defiling the room.  He smashed vials and scratched out the pentagrams, knocked over tables and cut down the goats hanging around the room.  When he was satisfied with his work, he turned to the group and shouted “Sally forth!”

Venus, Dent and Lox looked to Drexel and Ziona for an explanation, and they just shrugged…



_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dartan

Nice Ziona...always leaving me wanting more.


----------



## denmstrsn

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Dartan

More story please.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Those poor goats...


----------



## Breakstone

I've always loved the Polymorph spell...


----------



## sandman

A cute and fuzzy bunny with a confusing umber hulk stare.  Gotta love that.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Popcorn ... check
Cozy seat ... check

*sits back and waits for more*


----------



## Ziona

*Blinding Illusions*

The group waited patiently for Lox to inspect the door that lead from the rancid stink of the goat corpses.  He was just about to choose the perfect pick for the lock, when suddenly, loud, torturous screams pierced the air.

“Oh my,” said Lox. “That doesn’t sound very good.”

“Quickly, Lox!” shouted Doc. “The villain must be on the other side of that door!”

Lox fumbled excitedly with his lockpicks, but finally managed to unlock the door without too much delay.  

Doc lead the heroes rushing through the door, and as they entered they noticed how warm the air was within the room.  The smell of burning flesh and brimstone hung in the humid air.  In the center of the room stood a nine-foot-tall demon, who, it appeared, was torturing a human man.  The creature had bat-like wings and a gigantic beaked face that resembled a vulture.

Doc strode triumphantly forward, pointed a finger at the vile creature and shouted, "I CUT DOWN YOUR GOATS!"

“What in the Abyss…” began Dent.

“The Abyss is right,” shouted Drexel. “It’s a Vrock, and it’s very powerful, and very evil!”

Suddenly, the door slammed shut behind them and the room went dark.  Before anyone had a chance to react, lights began to flicker and the screaming intensified.  It was obvious to everyone that the man was in agony, and that the scream may be his dying breath.  The sound of tearing flesh could be heard amid the squeals of terror and pain, mixed with bright swirling lights.

Ziona, unable to bear the thought of a creature being tortured, rushed forward with her longsword in hand.  She swung at the Vrock and suddenly the flashing and screaming stopped.  Ziona looked up and saw that the Vrock was now standing over the man, who was pinned on a table with pentagram carvings and had been cut across the chest.

However, what the rest of the party saw was quite different.  They no longer heard the screaming of the man being tortured.  They saw that the poor soul had his entrails strewn  across the table with the pentagram carved in it.  They saw that Ziona was shackled and screaming, and that the Vrock was suddenly standing over them.  A door at the back of the room swung open a several feral orcs poured in.

“Lox, free Ziona of her shackles, quickly,” commanded Doc. “Venus, you and I will take the foul beast while the rest of you tackle the orcs!”

However, before Lox could make his way to Ziona, the Vrock turned and stood in his way.  It’s evil smile and devilish eyes were only slightly less frightening to Lox than the fire that leapt from the beast’s nostrils.

”This reminds of one time, when I left the oven open and fire came out at me,” said Lox nervously ringing his hands together.  “It singed my eyebrows and everything…” he whimpered.

The Vrock, annoyed by the sound of the halfling’s voice held out one of it’s hands and a skull magically appeared.  Noticing how Lox was amazed by the trick, the Vrock crushed the skull into dust, making the halfling shudder.

Meanwhile, the Vrock’s sudden movement towards Lox allowed  two feral orcs to rush towards Venus and Doc.  One of the orcs slashed out at Venus, but missed.  It seemed to Venus that the foul orcs were moving at a snail’s pace.  Thinking that his newly found vampirism may have something to do with it, he swung his scimitar in one swift motion and hacked into the chest of the first orc.

Across the room, Drexel and Doc noticed that another orc was advancing on the shackled Ziona.  As the feral orc approached, she seemed to flail and scream more loudly.

Drexel hands began contorting and waving as he started to recite the words to a spell.  Then he reached out and touched Rossal and the pseudodragon disappeared from his spot near the entrance to the room.  In an instant, Rossal reappeared at Ziona’s side.  The pseudodragon had read Drexel’s surface thoughts, and knew that his plan was to have Rossal unlock the shackles that were binding Ziona.

Not far from Venus and Lox, Dent was using his axes to chop away at the orcs that were attacking Venus.  One orc fell to the might of his battleaxe, while the other continued it’s assault.

But, as Rossal appeared, a second orc came through the door at the back of the room towards the helpless, screaming half-drow.  Seeing the feral orcs, Doc nimbly tumbled by the orcs that were attacking Venus and headed towards the orcs attacking Rossal and Ziona.

“Unhand that wench!” he shouted, attacking the orc nearest Ziona.

On the other side of the room, Ziona was confused about what her party mates were doing.  As far as she could see, there were no wenches in the hands of the foul orcs. There was just the man in the center of the table who was about to be slaughtered by the Vrock.  Deciding she was the only one close enough to save the man, she lifted her longsword, and began to swing at the Vrock.  If she were not so intent on saving the helpless man, Ziona would have noticed that Venus had disposed of the final feral orc that was attacking him, and he now had his eye on her.  

At the same time, Rossal managed to free one of “Ziona’s” shackled hands, and saw that her arm went limp.  Then he realized she had stopped screaming and moving altogether.  

“Drexel, I think something is wrong with Ziona,” he cried.

“Grrrreeeaaat,” Drexel droned, hoping the pseudodragon was mistaken.

However, not far from where Rossal hovered, the real Ziona continued with her swing, and just as she thought it was going to connect with the beast from the Abyss, a flashing light blinded her momentarily.  As her vision cleared, she saw that Lox was babbling nervously by her side about fire in the kitchen, Venus was looking at her as though he would destroy her, and the Vrock had appeared at the opposite side of the room where Rossal and Doc were.

To Doc and Rossal, the limp body that was shackled was no longer limp and no longer bound.  The Vrock now stood ready to attack, where they thought their friend and ally had been.  The anger-infested demon lifted his hulking hands above his head and mumbled the vicious words to a spell.

Drexel heard these words and shouted out to his companions, “It will blind you!”

Before they could react to the warning of their friend, Dent, Lox, and Venus were all stricken with blindness.  The evil Vrock laughed sinisterly, then noticed Doc approaching it for an attack. 

“It’s an illusion,” the Vrock said in a worried tone.  “Don’t attack me!”

Doc stopped and looked around at Drexel and Ziona.  

“It’s lying, Doc,” said Drexel.  

“Don’t believe it’s lies,” said Ziona. 

Doc looked at the demon and began to raise his scimitar, when it hissed at him,
“I know your mother lives! She is outside Greyhawk!”

Dumbfounded, Doc’s jaw swung open and he could barely respond to the creature’s comment.  Before the monster had a chance to lash out at Doc, Drexel cast Magic Missile at the Vrock, but it seemed to have no effect. 

Meanwhile, behind the demon, Dent groped across the wall blindly, and Lox stood with his hands on the wall, telling himself how the situation reminds him of when he was a child and he was blindfolded for a game of pin the tale on donkey.

Not far from the ranger and halfling stood Venus.  Although blind, he had his scimitar in hand and was ready to attack any foe that came his way.  So, when the jackalwere, (which had been disguised through illusion as an orc), latched on and tried to bite him, he hacked into it mercilessly until he felt it’s grasp loosen.

Rossal flew a short distance away from the Vrock and noticed that it held a scroll on it’s belt.  He notified Ziona and Drexel, then began casting with his tiny, scaly hands.  In a moment’s time, the scroll flew through the air to Rossal.  The demon growled angrily, then bellowed, “I don’t need that!”

Ziona attacked the creature again with her longsword and scored hits both times.  However, the wicked laugh of the evil beast was evidence that her assault had no effect.

Drexel suddenly snapped his finger, as if discovering the answer to a riddle.  Rossal then explained to the group that Drexel realized the creature they were fighting was not a Vrock at all.  It, too was an illusion.  It’s true form was being hidden.

“So you have discovered what I truly am, have you, tiefling?”

Another blinding flash revealed that the creature standing before the heroes was not a Vrock, but a Rakshasa!  Doc, not fearing the unknown creature, ran up to the tiger-like man beast and slashed at it’s chest with his rapier.







The Rakshasa stepped back, appalled.  

“My shirt…” it hissed.  It looked up from it’s chest at Doc with an evil, toothy grin.  

“You’d better run now…”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## madriel

Great pair of updates, Ziona.


----------



## Dartan

Nice......"please sir some more"


----------



## Broccli_Head

I love Rakshasa's.  I never think that they are used enough as adversaries....

Love it when Doc only perturbed the beast by ripping its shirt.


----------



## Breakstone

Woah...

Say, Ziona, how do you remember all of this?


----------



## Xaltar

Ziona writes all of the details down in her journal.  

She gets a little help from me since I know what's going on behind the scenes, and she uses the superb maps created by Venus to track the party's progress through the dungeon.


----------



## Ziona

Yes, as Xaltar said, I keep a journal for note taking. I am currently on my second journal, and I keep all the maps that Venus creates during the game sessions.  Whatever I can't recall from the map or notes, I turn to Xaltar who, being the DM, can fill me in on things I may not have caught during game play.

Thanks for reading guys!  I promise to post more soon.


----------



## Breakstone

Wow, that's quite some dedication!

Say, Xaltar, how'd you handle the whole Venus vampire deal? Exactly what powers did you give him, and how'd you handle his Level and all that?


----------



## PaynAndispare

I guess I will step in and try to best answer your question Tsunami.

The day of the "change" I went through a major stat change.  Basically, I kept all skills and feats I had already aquired, and gained all of the feats and skills of a Vampire.  My HP's dropped dramatically as a result of this change, but the trade off was an outrageous AC.

Immunity to poison, death effects, and the slew of other abilities I gained were quite useful ... the major downfall was the coffin I was now bound to.  We had to bring it everywhere we went, and if I died, I had two hours (9 miles) of travel time till I *poofed* unless I found my coffin.  And as a side, the DM penalized me 500xp for any death I had.  Needless to say, feeling like an unstoppable tank, I would tend to hurl myself into anything ... but this is for me to know, and you to find out


----------



## Dr Midnight

testin' the sig banner...


----------



## Xaltar

Venus did explain the situation well.  There are a few other details though.

The way that Venus was able to stop the transformation was to drink one drop of blood from the Avatar of Lathander.  This was part of Venus's desire to now worship the morning lord.

At any time, if Venus is to use his powers for evil intent, including his level drain and domination abilities (in any way shape or form), he would no longer receive the blessing of Lathander that allowed him to keep a good alignment, and to be able to venture out into the sun.  

Venus did have an alignment change, I believe from Lawful Neutral to Neutral Good during the transformation after receiving the essence of Lathander's blood.

Since I allowed those who were returning from the original Unusual Heroes party to come in at thier current levels, which were 3 to 4 levels higher for the most part, Venus being a Vampire didn't seem to be a problem.  This also meant that I could increase the difficulty of the encounters, and not have to hold back on the true horror that is Rappan Athuk.

I usually like to try and allow very different experiences from time to time, and this was one of them.  Interesting drawbacks started to arise the more that we played.  Not being able to cross water was one of those issues.  You may have noticed that the party carried Venus's coffin into the dungeon, and that's because there was a stream that he could not cross on his own.

Another issue was Ziona turning undead.  Several times we all cringed and had to check the chart to she if she had blown our undead friend to dust, or at least sent him cowering into the depths of the dungeon on his own.

He does smolder in the sun, but it is only mildly painful, he will not burn.  I admit that Venus is the toughest of all the characters that I've seen in a long time.  That's why I implemented the xp. penalty for being reduced to gas during combat.  It happened almost every week at the beginning.  Then Venus rose above that and became a champion in the fight against undead.


----------



## denmstrsn

He also became a close friend to Dent.  They watched and defended each other in many encounters.


----------



## Breakstone

That's really cool, Xaltar. Good job going with the flow there, and coming up with something creative.

And good job, Venus, for dealing with that.


----------



## Ziona

*Roar of the Rakshasa*

Before Doc or the dreaded rakshasa could react, blistering words of a spell bubbled in the air.  Anyone looking at Drexel would have seen the tiefling was absorbed in concentration, and may have thought he had gone mad.  As the spidery magic words poured faster and faster from his tongue, he motioned methodically until a great burst of power erupted outward towards the rakshasa.

Momentarily stunned by the Spellfire attack, the tiger-beast  regained his footing, and called out in a growl, 
“You _DO_ come from the bloodline of Bane!”

Drexel, vigor pumping through his veins after such an enormous spell, attempted to bluff.

“Surrender now, or suffer my second attack!”

The rakshasa made a low, guttural noise.

“I can’t imagine you have more in you, tiefling.”

“Are you willing to take that chance?” said Drexel, raising an eyebrow.

The rakshasa hesitated a moment and eyed Drexel suspiciously.  The creature’s hesitation was taken advantage of by Dent, who knocked his bow and fired his three bolts blindly in the direction he heard the enemy.  The first two bolts barely missed the rakshasa, but the third connected with the beast’s shoulder.  Dent knew his bolt found purchase when he heard the angry monster roar.

“Scramge will not endure your meager attacks any longer,” bellowed the rakshasa.

Ziona, calling upon her divine gifts, cast Searing Light into Scramge.  However, just as quickly as the beam of energy shot forth from her half-drow hands,  the rakshasa deflected the attack, sending splinters of light about the room. 

Rossal, who had circled around Scramge when he was stunned, attempted to sting him with his poisonous tail.  However, Rossal missed the rakshasa, who was busy with his own attacks against the companions.  The pseudodragon decided to fly up and hover above their enemy, where he cast True Strike on himself.

Meanwhile, Scramge ran past Doc and Rossal and tried to prey on his blind enemies.  Venus, with his scimitar at the ready, struck the tiger-beast in the thigh, but Scramge did not seem to notice.  Instead, he began to lash out at Dent, when Doc suddenly appeared in front of him!

Unbeknownst to the rakshasa, Drexel had teleported Doc Midnight directly to him, giving Doc a clean shot.  His rapier slashed across the fuzzy hide of the rakshasa, causing it to roar loudly.

At the same time, Ziona cast Flame Strike, which created a column of divine fire aimed at Scramge’s back.  Again, the cleric’s attack fizzled against her foe.

“Continue attacking if it pleases you,” hissed Scramge.  “You’re only buying yourself an extra moment or two in this life.”

At that moment, Rossal came diving down at the rakshasa, and sunk his barbed tail into the creature’s neck.  The poison quickly overtook Scramge, and he fell to the ground asleep.  

Doc reached over and took Dent’s axe, and cleaved the head cleanly off the rakshasa’s shoulders.

“It was a well spent moment,” said Doc triumphantly.

“I wish I could see what you just did,” said Lox excitedly. “It sure sounded interesting!”

“How many of us are blinded?” asked Venus.

“Three of you,” said Drexel.

“Worry not, friends,” said Ziona.  “I can cure your ailments tomorrow.  For the moment, I suggest we make camp and take some rest.”

“Rest?  It can’t be so late already,” protested Venus.

“There is not much else that can be done when half of us has been blinded,” said Dent holding on to Haley as he sat down.

“But I want to see what treasures the tiger monster has,” whined Lox.

“I’ll help you search tomorrow, Lox,” communicated Rossal.

“Ooookaaaayyyy,” said Lox disappointedly.

Doc, Drexel, and Ziona each took a watch while Dent, Venus and Lox slept.  Rossal and Haley took turns accompanying their companions on watches.  By morning, Ziona had prayed to Eilistraee and was ready to cure her allies.  One by one she restored their vision, placing her hands over their eyes while chanted softly.   

“That’s better,” said Lox. “Thank you Miss Ziona.”

“Thank Eilistraee,” she said with a smile.

“Ready to search, Rossal?”

The halfling and pseudodragon were off, looking around the room for hidden treasures and interesting objects.  They found an interesting ring on the rakshasa’s headless corpse,  as well as a strange looking green gem. 

“Ooh, this is pretty,” said Lox.  “Miss Ziona! You should take this glowy gem for giving me back my eyes.  It’s pretty like you.”

“Why thank you, Lox,” said Ziona.  She reached down and took the gem from the halfling’s hands.  Inspecting it more closely, she found it was in fact glowing.  

“Drexel,” she called.  “You may want to have a look at this.”

“It seems as though something is imprisoned within the stone,” said Drexel.  “Perhaps another small dragon.”

“Did you hear that, Rossal? Another dragon,” cried Lox with excitement.

“A dragon?  Is it true, Ziona?”

Rossal flew up and sat on Ziona’s shoulder to have a closer look at the glowing gem.  After inspecting it for long moments, Rossal communicated to them all that it looked like a faerie dragon.

“It should be freed,” said Rossal sadly.  

Ziona patted his head comfortingly and assured him they would have the faerie dragon freed.

“Look! A treasure chest,” said Lox.  He picked the lock, and as he did, a noxious green mist puffed from the opening.  Lox began choking, and felt suddenly ill.

“Are you okay, Lox?” asked Dent.

“I dunno…I feel really weak…it’s awful,” he murmured.  “I need to sit down.”

“It seems you have been poisoned,” said Drexel.

Ziona put the glowing gem in her belt pouch and walked over to Lox.

“Let’s have a look at you,” she said with concern.  “I believe I can help you, Lox, but I require a component that I do not have with me.”

“What is it? What do you need,” asked Drexel.

“Diamond dust,” she said.  “I can get some back in town, but I fear what will happen if we leave the dungeon.”

“It’s a chance we’ll have to take,” said Dent.  “Is the poison detrimental to his health?”

“He will remain weakened and feeling ill until he is taken care of,” Ziona said.

“Very well,” said Drexel.  

“I don’t suppose some of us could stay,” said Venus, eager for action.

“Try to remember last time we were here,” said Dent gravely.  “We’re not losing anyone else.”

Venus nodded his head, remembering the horrible demise of their friend Nuttin.

“Town it is,” said Venus.

The heroes finished searching the rooms and took what items they found with them to Waterdeep.  Among the items was a large shield, a leather bound book, and several pieces of jewelry.

“Sparkly jewelry? That’s mine,” cried Lox weakly.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight

Ziona said:
			
		

> *“Sparkly jewelry? That’s mine,” cried Lox weakly.
> *







*THAT'S MIIIIIIIINE!!!* 

As always, great job Ziona


----------



## Dartan

Nice Ziona.......Yeah today is game night...can't wait to add to this already amazing story.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Fun stuff! Thanks for your tale, Ziona. Do Rakshasa's really have a bad Fort. save? What a great weakness!

Don't they always come in pairs, though?


----------



## Ziona

Well, the funny thing about the rakshasa (that none of us realized) is that one blessed bolt would have killed him instantly. All Ziona had to do was bless one of Dent's bolts, or a weapon, and one hit would have taken him down.  It is their one vunerability.

The thing about Rossal's sting is that he cast True Strike on himself, which means he pratically hit automatically.  I think the rakshasa had to make a 17 to save, and he didn't. (Lucky us!)


----------



## PaynAndispare

Good stuff Ziona ...

Can't wait to add more to this story tonight.


----------



## madriel

Poor Lox.  He's having the worst luck.


----------



## sandman

I knew the blessed bolt would kill him!  Course you didn't have Bless memorized but you did have a scroll of greater magic weapon which acts as a bless if it's divine.

Course my character didn't know that!


----------



## Ziona

A bit OT, but one thing I learned last night, was that having LOTR playing in the living room is not conducive to writing!


----------



## Breakstone

Heh. My neighbor spent all night watching LotR, wanting to see the end before he went to sleep. And when, at something like 1 or 2 in the morning, the "ending" came... oh, man...

 Well, let's just say he can't wait til the next one!


----------



## Xaltar

Hopefully nobody dies tonight!

Like last week.  

They are dropping like flies.


----------



## Xaltar

Oops!


----------



## Dr Midnight

Yeah, that'd be a shame. 

RIP, you-know-who...


----------



## Breakstone




----------



## Ziona

Rappan Athuk claims another...


----------



## avangel

Coming Soon!


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, given that the Chosen of Lathander now possesses one of her items, I'd imagine the Unusual Heroes have lost Ziona.


----------



## Xaltar

Actually, Ziona relinquished possession of both the Sword of Lathander (First Light) and the book shortly after they first retrieved them.  The party made some good contacts with the church during that time, although they did feel that their reward for finding the two artifacts was negligible.

Since that time however, Ziona still feels the light of Lathander in her generosity and feels compelled to tithe 50% of all her wealth.

As to Ziona's absence...  Well, no party member is excused from MY WRATH!

Guess you'll just have to wait to find out what really happened.  Many twists have occurred since the current point of the story.


----------



## Horacio

Oh! 
I need to know! Is Ziona dead? I hope not!


----------



## Xaltar

I guess that will just have to be a cliff-hanger.


----------



## avangel

http://www.spacefortress.com/doc.swf 

Try it!  Have your sound on kiddies!


----------



## denmstrsn

That was funny.


----------



## Xaltar

*Hi from Atlantic City!*

This is Xaltar and Ziona saying hello from a Cyber Cafe on the boardwalk in Atlantic City.  We will be home in another day and Ziona will have more story to post.

Until then, hope that we win lots of money at the casinos so that we can retire early and play D&D full time!  


X & Z


----------



## denmstrsn

Rock on!


----------



## avangel

Whooo hooooo!


----------



## Horacio

So, Zina, tell us, did you win lots of money?


----------



## Breakstone

Even on vacation, they game...


----------



## Dr Midnight

They're very big on gaming. 

By point of fact, Xaltar just instituted a Game Fund. We all give money now and then, and it goes to soda or miniatures or something we all collectively use at the table. I have yet to pay my dues, but I'm all in favor of the idea. It's very Knights of the Dinner Table. 

My new character's getting cooler... Sadly, E-tools won't let me build him. He's got a PrC that I can't make. I need to find out if you can build/download different PrC's.


----------



## avangel

Doc,

Etools didn't let me use the Hallf Celestial template either.  I just exportred a character as HTML and inputted new stuff and changed stuff around.

I need a life  ;p


----------



## denmstrsn

If you guys jsut want to give me the information on the things that you want to enter into e-tools, I'll do it.  I've been playing around with the database and modified it to suit my needs as a character.


----------



## Ziona

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So, Zina, tell us, did you win lots of money?  *




Actually, the hotel gave us a complimentary $10 to gamble with, so we used that. When I won $15, I decided I would stop & save the money since there were many Wonder Woman items to be bought at the shops there.   

Actually, we used our winnings towards a print of our family crests. It's pretty cool because it has Xaltar's family crest, my family crest, and the date we were wed. 

It was pretty cool, but I'm glad to be home. (Our cats are happy we're home, too.  BTW, thanks for taking care of the "kids," Dartan!) Hopefully I'll be able to post more story tonight!


----------



## Dartan

Kitties "SMASH!"
-Dartan


----------



## Breakstone

Was the kittie evil?


----------



## Xaltar

Everybody likes our kitties!

Dalamar (Dragonlance) - The 20+ pound cat that doubles for a medium size throw rug.

and Fizzgig (The Dark Crystal) - The speedy little cat who likes to sleep on my keyboard when I'm ignoring him for the comptuer.


----------



## Ziona

*Time Well Spent*

Once the companions arrived back in Waterdeep and had their items identified, it was decided that they would stay in town for one month.  They stayed on the Northern end of town and agreed to meet back at the inn in thirty days.

After Ziona obtained the diamond dust, Lox’s health was restored and  he enjoyed visiting the local taverns, telling tales about his new companions and their adventure thus far.  He also came to know a halfling waitress from The Misty Beard named Sally.  It seemed that he had grown quite fond of her blonde double braids, green eyes and girlish laughter.  (The fact that she enjoyed listening to his stories night after night also helped).

Lox also met interesting characters in the taverns, including a man who promised he could deliver magical weapons quickly for the “right” price.  Lox decided that a heroic halfling like himself needed an expensive, magical weapon and promised to pay the man handsomely.  However, the shady man noticed when Lox “found” some coins that the man had “dropped,” and was quick to anger.  But Lox managed to convince the man that he could pay him for a fine blade, and the man (who smirked and laughed heartily at the halfling’s request), agreed to meet Lox behind the tavern in two weeks to deliver the blade.  

Venus spent many hours in the Temple of Lathander in silent prayer.  Although he was coming to grips with his new abilities, he still found it helpful to visit the temple in order to accept and understand what The Morning Lord expected of him.  When his prayers were finished, he spent his time surveying the area.  It seemed that his love of life had only increased with his undeath.  He felt that he had a mission, or a purpose, to serve The Morning Lord as a soldier of justice and light.

Also serving justice was Doc Midnight.  His hands were never idle during the month spent in Waterdeep, much to the chagrin of the Watchfolk.  Doc found that fighting crime alongside the City Watch was a duty he was quite fond of.  He was often seen following the Watchfolk, and came to assist them when he heard the call of their horns for reinforcements.  In fact, he caught the “foul villain” Snaketooth picking pockets and looting on several occasions, which earned him an all new nemesis.  

As for Dent, when the ranger was not out patrolling the surrounding wilderness, he could be found in a tavern called The Twilight Hunters.  He made sure to go during the hours he knew Lox would be with Sally to avoid any chatter or mischief the halfling might cause.  He sought solitude during the month in Waterdeep, and it seemed to help clear up the guilt and heavyheartedness he felt in the past weeks.  

Ziona spent hours on end reading The Book of Understanding that was found among the rakshasa’s treasure.  Since it took so much time and concentration, she stayed in her room at The Raging Lion during the day, then went out at night to pray beneath the moon.  

Rossal spent his time with his new companion Glindil.  The faerie dragon, (who Ziona freed from the gem with the aid of a Loremaster), was both delicate and beautiful with her shimmering skin and butterfly-like wings.  The two companions took naps on their tiny bed of gems and flew about Ziona’s room playing games of tag.  (It seemed as though Lox was not the only one with a new love interest).

Drexel was hardly seen at all during their time in Waterdeep.  He was often teleporting back to Ashabenford to visit Noristuor The Mage.  The crabby magic-user allowed Drexel to stay as long as he did not interrupt Noristuor’s work.  During his stay, Drexel created a magical bow for Dent and a magical scimitar for Venus.  The work was grueling and took all of the tiefling’s time, effort and concentration, but he was satisfied with his work once the beauteous weapons were complete.

Finally the day came when the party rejoined in the common room of The Raging Lion, and after a hearty meal, they were off to return to Rappan Athuk.  While on the road, Drexel took out the weapons he had crafted for his friends, and explained the enchantments to each of them.

“This keen blade will allow you to deliver more crippling blows,” he explained to Venus.  

“Excellent,” said Venus in awe. “Thank you, my friend.”

“And you’ll find that when using this bow, a burst of flame will emanate from the arrow when striking your enemy.”

“I don’t know what to say, Drexel,” replied Dent.  “I shall call it ‘Masterson’s Fire Strike.’”

“Ah, that is a fine idea,” said Venus with excitement.  “I’ll have to think of a name for such a fine scimitar...perhaps ‘Blade of Xyzx Doomhand.’”

“It has a nice ring to it,” said Lox. “Don’t you think so, Miss Ziona?”

“A fine name for a fine weapon,” she agreed.

“I have a magic weapon, too,” said Lox happily.  He took out the short sword that he had bought from the man behind the tavern.  Drexel rubbed his chin and nodded approval of the blade, and Lox beamed with pride.

The heroes continued their journey to Rappan Athuk without much event.  Glindil was introduced to the group, and Lox spoke fondly of his new “friend” Sally.

“I told her I would write,” he said, “but I’m not going to.”

“Well, that’s not very gentleman-like, Roundy,” said Doc.  “If you are going to woo a Lady, you must be consistent.”

“Well, it’s just…I don’t want her to wait all this time for me,” said Lox thoughtfully.  “Lots of things can happen in a dungeon.  What if I’m poisoned, or if I find some huge treasure that takes me years to carry back, or what if I meet another halfling girl?”

“I don’t think you’ll want to settle down with any girl you find in a dungeon,” said Doc, thinking back on his own past experiences. “They are not all Ladies.”

Doc glimpsed at Ziona momentarily, but she didn’t seem to hear his comment.  She was busy humming a tune to her dragons while playing her elven lute.

“Besides, Lil’ Buddy,” said Doc.  “Once we’ve defeated the evil-doers in Rappan Athuk, you may have enough treasure and fame to retire with your Halfling Sally.”

“Fame and treasure…” sighed Lox.  He smiled as if in a dream, for fame and treasure were his true loves above all else.  


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Heh, good stuff Ziona!

I'm surprised that you guys decided to spend a month in the town. That seems a long time for an adventuring group.


----------



## Horacio

Wonderful! One of the best written works I've read in a longtime. Really, Ziona, last update was exceptional.


----------



## avangel

/start Rappan Athuk meat grinder ... NOW!!


----------



## Dr Midnight

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Wonderful! One of the best written works I've read in a longtime. Really, Ziona, last update was exceptional. *




Holy crap... from a story hour connoisseur like Horacio, that's a real compliment. I agree, great stuff Cr... I mean ZIona.


----------



## Horacio

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Holy crap... from a story hour connoisseur like Horacio, that's a real compliment. I agree, great stuff Cr... I mean ZIona. *




As resident story hour connaisseur (thanks, Doc!),  I can certify that this SH is one of the best written in these boards, and last update was even better. So again, Ziona, thanks for your story! And post more, soon!


----------



## avangel

Sweet banner Doc!  (put a space after that first period though)


----------



## ShawnLStroud

*Meatgrinder!?*

Saaaayyyyy!

What happened to Doc Midnight?  Who's this Inmir the Forsaker cat?  What in great hoogly-moogly happened there?  *Please* tell us more!


----------



## Dr Midnight

> What happened to Doc Midnight? Who's this Inmir the Forsaker cat? What in great hoogly-moogly happened there? Please tell us more!




While Ziona is catching up to the story at breakneck speed, we are still many many sessions ahead of this point in the tale. Inmir is my current guy. Don't fret, my adoring fans! Dr. Midnight is merely on hiatus, not roasting in the belly of a platinum dragon.


----------



## Xaltar

I believe this is the point where is post:

Muhahahhah!


----------



## Breakstone

Say, on the character banners, other than Claudio Pozas, where are you getting these illustrations, like Doc's and Avangel's?


----------



## Ziona

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Wonderful! One of the best written works I've read in a longtime. Really, Ziona, last update was exceptional. *




Thank you very much, Horacio!  I love to write, so I appreciate your compliments.    /blush


----------



## Hammerhead

I'd imagine that Doctor Midnight draws them himself.


----------



## denmstrsn

Great post Z.  I love my bow, it kills many of things.


----------



## Xaltar

Doc Midnight has done some of his own art, that is true.  

As for Avangel's player, he was the one who created the whole banner layout and sparked my idea to have everyone conform to one banner style.  He has made most of the others with the exception of Doc's, which I made using Doc's own artwork, and Doc's latest creation Inmir.

Avangel's portrait appears to me to be one of Poza's elven images with some wings added on.  I'm sure that he will post shortly to clarify exactly what he has done.

It's nice to have some artistically inclined players!


----------



## avangel

> Avangel's portrait appears to me to be one of Poza's elven images with some wings added on.




X-X-X-X-men!  Sorry Angel, I need those wings more than you!


----------



## Ziona

*Goblins Galore*

As the party reentered the dungeon of graves, they found the way back to the third level was eerily quiet.  However, when they arrived on the third level, they were greeted by the shouts and grunts of goblins.

“Grrjjjgggnnd Nrrakkkgg ukklllggghhkk!?”
_(Which, with her new helm of language comprehension, Ziona understood as “What you doing here!?”)_

“Nkkssssgghh!  Gluughhhsh llggggkk sldggghhh ngkkksh!”
_(“Leave now!  We will slaughter you all!”)_

“They threaten to slaughter us,” translated Ziona to the group.

“I think not!” cried Dent as he ran in wielding his axe. 

“Grrrllllpppggk ottkkksh knnnggk!”
_(“They have the one the Oracle talked about!”)_

The goblin that Dent rushed at quickly pulled forth two tiny figurines that resembled lions and shouted out, “Lggolllgh!”

In an instant, two lions sprang to life and began attacking Dent and Lox.  The halfling unsheathed his new, magical short sword and began attacking the lion that was roaring at him.  He cut into the lion’s tough hide while Dent made a crushing blow with his axe.  Unfortunately, the first lion still managed to dig into Lox’s halfling flesh with it’s sharp, gleaming claws, causing the rogue to cry out in pain.

“Zimm will slaughter you, rat dung!” spat one of the goblins in common.

However, the vile creature called Zimm did not realize who he was attempting to “slaughter.”  As he approached Venus, the goblin pulled the hood of his cloak over his head and began to blur as he moved.  It seemed to Venus that the creature was flashing in and out, sometimes there, sometimes not.  Still, the mighty Soldier of Lathander lashed out with The Blade of Xyzx Doomhand as he cried out,  “I shall take great pride in bleeding you, foul goblin!”

With a single swipe of his blade, Venus pierced through the chest and into the ribs of Zimm.  The creature continued to blur as it hit the ground behind Ziona, whose half-drow ears could hear the words of magic being cast from the adjacent room.

“There is a spell caster among them,” she warned the group.

As she turned in the direction of the door, another goblin appeared and shouted, “Die false drow!”

The goblin lashed out at Ziona with a short sword, scoring a vicious hit on the cleric’s hip.  Ziona unsheathed her bastard sword with grace and ease and slipped it into the belly of the attacking goblin.  The beast fell to the ground gurgling on it’s own blood, cursing at the half-drow with it’s last breath.

Meanwhile, Doc assisted Lox in attacking the angry lions.  As the combined force of the halfling’s blade and the duelist’s rapier felled their foe, Doc gave a proud shout.

“None can best me!  I’m the black fist of justice!”

“I think I deserve a little credit,” said Lox with his hands on his hips.  “I _did_ use my magical short sword on the lion!”

But before Doc could respond, the second lion had pounced in for an attack.  The two were again fighting alongside one another, while Dent was attacking another goblin nearby.  

“You are vile and wicked and must pay for your evil deeds,” cried the ranger as he chopped down his goblin attacker.

At the other side of the room, Drexel was attempting to figure out which spell was being cast from the next room.  However, before he had realized what it was, the door swung open and two more goblins appeared.  Both goblins wore robes, but it was obvious that one was a cleric.  Her robes had the holy symbol of the goblin god sewn crudely into the sleeves.  

“You die now!  We won’t let you in the goblin city,” growled the goblin wizard roughly in common.

Rossal, who was hovering above the fray with Glindil, fired Magic Missiles into the cleric, while Drexel cast his own Magic Missiles at the wizard.  Undaunted by the attacks, the two goblins entered the room and lashed out at Ziona and Drexel. 

The cleric advanced on Ziona and swung at her twice, but managed to miss both times, while Dent and Venus both came to the aid of their friends.

Doc and Lox, who rid themselves of the lion nuisance, saw that the room the cleric and wizard came from had more goblins who were readying their weapons.

“To the fight,” cried Doc.  He maneuvered past the melee between his companions and the robed goblins, and tumbled into the room behind them.  Lox, following Doc’s example, tumbled skillfully through the fray and into the next room.  Venus was eager for the fight as well, and muscled his way in.


Meanwhile, Ziona struck the evil cleric twice with her bastard sword, and Drexel fired another Magic Missile at the wizard, who had pulled a wand from the folds of his robes.  The goblin took the hit and stumbled back a few steps, but used his wand to cast a Lightening Bolt at Drexel and Ziona.  Since the wizard was slightly off balance, the bolt wasn’t placed exactly as he had intended, and did minimal damage to the tiefling and half-drow.

Dent, furious and enraged with the enemy, fired mercilessly with his new bow.  He struck the wizard and a burst of flame exploded near the creature’s neck, causing the goblin to fall to the floor.  Dent continued to fire at the goblin cleric, who was now retreating back into the room she came from, screaming, “Intruders! Intruders!”

Unfortunately, Lox had managed to tumble directly into Dent’s path of destruction, and took an explosive arrow in the back. 

“Ow! Ooh! My back, my back! Oooh, it’s hot! Yeeeeoooowwwwchh!!!”

“Damn it,” cursed Dent.  The ranger, seeing that his halfling friend was now hobbling out of the way, continued to fire his arrows at the fleeing cleric, hitting her once.  Luckily, Rossal had also flown after the evil cleric, and was now upon her.  He dove down for the attack and stung her square in the back.  With a groan and a curse, the goblin cleric fell to the floor snoring.

Alarmed that his friend was smoldering, Doc ran over to aid Lox in putting out the small flames on his back.

Drexel retrieved the wand from the fallen wizard, while Ziona entered the next room with her sword drawn.  As she entered, she found Doc kneeling beside Lox, Venus wiping his blade clean of the goblin blood, and Dent cursing the goblins in hushed tones.  Rossal and Glindil sat atop the slumbering goblin cleric proudly, as if she were a trophy.  

“She is sound asleep,” communicated Rossal to Ziona.  “Although I can’t say for how long.”

“Thank you, my friend,” said Ziona aloud.  “Rossal says that the cleric sleeps. Should we attempt to question her about this goblin city they spoke of?”

“Question her?” growled Dent. “She is evil and needs to be destroyed!  We cannot reason with such scum!”

“Settle down, friend,” said Doc standing up and turning away from Lox.  He looked at the slumbering goblin surrounded by the tiny dragons, and something happened.  

“Roundy is just taking a nap.  He’ll be back to normal in no time…probably just tuckered out from the fight.”   

Ziona shot a worried look at Drexel, who rolled his eyes and shrugged.

“What in the Abyss are you talking about? The goblin must die,” protested Dent. “She is part of the clan that slaughtered my parents.”

“Surely you jest, Masterson.  Roundy would never partake in such evil,” said Doc leaning down towards the goblin as if to wake her.

“Hands off the goblin, Doc,” said Dent with fire in his eyes.  “I don’t know what’s come over you, but the creature is evil and needs to be taken out.”

“Get a hold of yourself, Dent,” reasoned Doc. “What’s come over me? What’s come over you?”

Venus decided he would step in before his friend’s misunderstanding came to blows.  

“Both of you settle down a moment.  Lox, bind the goblin incase she starts to wake up,” he instructed. Then he turned to his companion and said calmly, “Doc, you must realize that this goblin was just out to slaughter us.”

“Doc, listen to them.  You refer to her as you often refer to Lox,” said Ziona sternly.  “You must see that she is not our ally.”

“I only see that you have all gone mad,” said Doc with a chuckle.  “I get it. Joke’s on ol’ Doc Midnight.  You had me goin’ for a minute.”

Doc reached down swiftly and put ‘Roundy’ over his shoulder.  

“Guess he’s been in the pickle pot again, eh?”

“Drop it, now,” demanded Dent. Then, turning to Ziona and Drexel, “You can’t let him do this. You must talk some sense into him.”

Drexel stepped forward and addressed Doc in a friendly tone.

“Doc, what makes you think that Roundy has been visiting the pickle pot when he’s right here?”

Drexel motioned to Lox, who was being entertained by Glindil’s Fairy Fire spell.

“Why, that’s not Roundy,” said Doc with a laugh.  As he spoke he turned his back on Dent and Venus. “That’s just Lox.  Roundy here has a problem with the spirits, if you know what I mean. I can carry him, though.  His addiction won’t slow us down, I promise you.”

Behind Doc’s back, Dent’s lust for revenge bubbled to the surface, and he took out a dagger.  With one fluid movement it was done, and the blood of the goblin trickled from the slice in it’s neck down Doc’s back.

“Eh?  Aw, Roundy,” said Doc disgustedly.  “You know dwarf spirits make you sick.  See?  The poor fool just rid himself of his drunkenness.  Suppose I’ll have to clean him up…”

Ziona looked to Drexel, who gave his customary shrug to the mystery that was Doc Midnight.  Venus stared at Doc, while Lox continued conversing with the dragons.  Dent stormed away into the next room.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

What's up with the Doc?


----------



## Horacio

Greatr update, as usual!


----------



## denmstrsn

Now the real fun begins.


----------



## chimchim

> Alarmed that his friend was smoldering...




This is the funniest line I've read in a long, long time.  I need to remember it and use it in my own game...


----------



## Ziona

chimchim said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This is the funniest line I've read in a long, long time.  I need to remember it and use it in my own game... *




Thanks!
Now that you mention it, having it all singled out like that does make me giggle.


----------



## Horacio

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks!
> Now that you mention it, having it all singled out like that does make me giggle.   *




The idea of a lovely half-drow girl giggling makes me giggle too


----------



## PaynAndispare

*woooo*
*claps*

Whats up with Doc you say?  I guess you will find out ... that crazy rapier wielding chalupa  


Ziona ... keep it up ... I am loving it


----------



## PaynAndispare

Ugh, I can't wait any longer ... *drools*

And then the enter the room ... and then they roll initiative ... and then ... OH MY GOD, did that just happen?  More, more, more ... can't ... breath ... must ... resist ... *gasp*


----------



## avangel

*Avangel's Tale* 

When I was a young elf, I was so eager to change the world. I joined adventuring parties that would take up arms against the forces of evil and fight oppression. For years I had been a powerful force of good throughout the land. 

On a dungeon crawl, my group came across a magical holy sword and it was given to me. The golden long sword fueled my desire to smite evil to new limits. I assaulted anything from undead to evil tyrants and I even charged a few devils! I had become a legend in the minds of the common folk of the land but my glory was soon to end. 

My companions and I entered a vast set of catacombs that led deep beneath a huge mountain to save a merchant's daughter from an unknown foe. As we traveled, we came across a rocky battlefield where two unknown races were fighting. My blood ran hot and I rushed to help the weaker of the races. As my weapon struck it's first foe I knew I had made a grave mistake. The sword went black and I knew I had sided with the wrong force. I quickly reversed my attack and before long the battle was over. 

We soon found the kidnapped girl we were looking for in the hands of a group of Storm Giants. I charged heroically into the fray hoping to repair my wounded holy weapon with my bravery, but the blade still remained coal black. 

Our group was severely outmatched by the giants. I saw that some of my group had moved to rescue the girl, so I attempted to hold the attention of our enormous foes. The last thing I saw before being cut in half by a sword twice my size was the party bard fleeing with the merchant's daughter. My dying thoughts were of peace, knowing I had given my life so another could live. Suddenly, I felt an unbelievable warmth and I was surrounded by a golden light. I was inside my sword! I could see and hear the battle around us but could do nothing. Fireballs erupted around the giants and our fighter took advantage of the distraction and fled. As they left, the priest of our group picked up the sword that I had become. He wouldn't let the creatures have a holy weapon to sell or destroy. 

Soon after, they passed me to a young human knight named Lance. He wielded me well until his death. Years went by like seconds and I had many owners. Some used me for good, while others used me to gain power. 

I was eventually given to Lyssic, a human commander in the Myth Drannor armed forces, by the temple of the Morninglord. I was named First Light and Lyssic used me to defend Myth Drannor during the City of Song's final days of glory. On the morning of his final day on Toril, Lyssic took me to the western bank of the river and prayed to Lathander as the sun rose over the land. Rumor had it that he would rise to defend Myth Drannor once again and so they locked me in his crypt there for many years. 

I was found by the most curious group of young adventurers. They donated me to the church of Lathander and went on their way. 

The High Priest of Lathander returned to me after sometime in prayer. He knew of my presense in the blade! He whispered to my jeweled hilt, "Lathander has need of you, Avangel". 

I began to shimmer and take form outside of my glorious prison. 

I looked upon myself for the first time in hundreds of years. Life in First Light had changed me. I looked more like a tall alibaster statue of a elf rather than the actual thing. My hair was golden and a pair of feathered wings sprouted from my back. I was adorned in golden plate with a golden sun shaped shield. 

The priest looked aglow with happiness as he handed me First Light and a Jade Tome. He spoke in reverence, "Quickly Avangel, The forces of darkness gather. Find the Unusual Heroes!"


----------



## PaynAndispare

Sweet intro Avangel ... can't wait to stand by your side in the wake of our enemies.


----------



## Breakstone

Cool, Avengel!


----------



## Xaltar

I was there the day that Avangel was saved by his sword, I was Lance, the Bringer of Light.

That was almost 6 years ago that we played in that campaign together!


----------



## Ziona

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *I was there the day that Avangel was saved by his sword, I was Lance, the Bringer of Light.
> 
> That was almost 6 years ago that we played in that campaign together! *




Talk about a history...  

(BTW, new update coming right up!)


----------



## Ziona

*Squabbling*

The heroes moved steadily into the next room after Dent, (who was still fuming about the goblins).  It seemed to be a common room for the evil creatures, where they could rest and get healed by the now deceased cleric.  Lox, Rossal, and Glindil searched about the room, but found nothing of value or interest.  

Drexel and Venus spoke in hushed tones while Ziona tried talking to Dent to calm him down.  Standing alone with his hands crossed over his chest, Doc stood sulking since he believed he had been the butt of a cruel joke.

“Wasn’t very nice of them to trick me into thinking Roundy was dead,” he thought miserably.  “That silly goblin had it coming, anyhow.”

Meanwhile, Ziona took her time explaining to Dent about Doc’s reactions to certain situations.

“He didn’t mean any harm, Dent,” she said softly.  “I don’t think he always understands how to handle a situation when a creature is helpless.”

“It was an evil creature, Ziona,” protested Dent evenly.

“Evil or not, he saw it as a helpless creature, I think.  I can’t explain it, really, but it seems he’s easily upset by violence against those who are helpless.  Please try to understand, Dent.  I don’t think he fully understood it himself.”

“Oh, so that would explain why he thinks we played a joke on him?” asked Dent.  

Ziona sighed.  “I told you, I can’t really explain it. He’s an odd fellow, but he only meant to do a good deed, or uphold justice, as he might put it.  Please put this behind you so we can carry on without any problems.  The dungeon poses enough threat to us united. If we are squabbling amongst ourselves, it will be our doom.”

“As long as he stays out of my way for awhile, things will be fine,” said Dent gruffly.  

It was obvious to Ziona that she would get nothing more from the ranger.  She nodded and slowly walked back towards the rest of the group.

“Are we ready to proceed?” asked Drexel.

“I believe so,” said Ziona halfheartedly.

“All set to move along, Doc?”

“I suppose so,” said Doc sullenly.  

Dent rolled his eyes and made for the door leading to the next room, but before he could reach for the knob, the door burst open and orcs started piling through!

One of the orcs shouted harshly in garbled common, “Take their eyes in the name of Gruumsh!”

Always quick to action, Venus drew his magical scimitar and shouted, “You *WILL* fear the Soldier of Lathander!”

The rest of the heroes followed suit and began attacking as well.  Lox tumbled by Ziona and Drexel and began attacking proudly with his new short sword, while Doc slashed stealthily at an angry orc.

Dent withdrew a few steps and began firing his bow at his hated enemies, scoring one explosive blow after another.  Not far from him, Drexel had cast Magic Missile at the lumbering half-orc that entered the room growling.

“I’ll have your eyes!” he roared.

Having felled the orcs surrounding him, Venus ran in to attack the half-orc.  As he did, he noticed the beast was missing one eye.  Realizing it was probably some way of honoring the orc’s evil god, Venus continued his assault, and cleaved into the overgrown beast.  Although the monster was aggressive with it’s attack, it still fell to the might of the Soldier of The Morning Lord.

Meanwhile, Doc assisted Lox in attacking an orc that looked as though he was about to bite the halfling’s head off!

“Roundy, you must be more careful,” chided Doc protectively.

“Ah, Doc, you worry too much.  I have my new short sword at my side, so I can’t be defea….whoa!”

Before Lox could finish his sentence, another orc was upon him.  The smelly creature was relentless in it’s attacks, and managed to hit the halfling twice before Doc could even react.

Ziona, seeing that Lox was injured, grasped her holy symbol and began chanting softly.  As she did, a soft glow began emanating from her.  Then, as if it were a tidal wave, the glow became brilliant and poured over each of her companions.  Instantly their wounds vanished, and they felt renewed.

Of course, the Healing Circle was a wonderful blessing from Eilistraee for each of the heroes, except for one.  As the beautiful white glow bathed Venus, he found himself aching.  He was relieved when the wave had vanished, taking it’s fiery heat and pain with it.

Dent was taking great satisfaction in destroying the evil creatures that haunted his dreams. Before it was all done, he had taken three of their lives.

Meanwhile, Ziona used her bastard sword to slice into the orc’s hide that was continuing to pound on Lox, despite the efforts of Drexel and Doc.  Finally, a blade to the stomach slowed the evil creature, but only halted it long enough for it to fall to it’s knees.  As the enraged orc reached out to swat Ziona, Rossal pierced through it’s flesh and sent it slumbering onto the floor.

“Oh, am I glad to see you,” began Lox.  “I could use some healing Miss Ziona.”

“You could use a good talking to as well, Lox,” said Ziona sternly.  

Lox looked at his cleric friend with his mouth hanging open.

“But, I was only trying to get the gross orcs,” pouted Lox.  “I coulda handled them with my short sword.”

“Ah, we all know you meant well, old pal,” said Doc warmly, “but I don’t think that sword is as powerful as you might think it is.”

“Don’t be silly,” said Lox.  “I paid a hefty price for this magical sword.”

Drexel began reciting the spicy magical words that the group had heard him recite many times before.  After taking a deep breath, the wizard focused on the halfling’s sword.  In a moment, he shook his head and smirked.

“I hope it wasn’t _too_ much gold, Lox,” he said.  

“What do you mean?  The sword IS magical, right Drexel?”

“It’s enchanted yes,” said the tiefling, “but probably not as enchanted as you'd like it to be for the price. It gives off a faint glow, but nothing more.”

“Are you saying that nice merchant in the alley way duped me?” asked Lox in shock.  “How could he? That’s awful!  I’m going to demand that he give me my gold back!”

“Perhaps you will be more careful next time you meet a ‘merchant’ in an alley way,” said Venus with a chuckle.

“Me?  No way,” said Lox angrily, “it’s that darn merchant who’s going to have to be careful! No one dupes Lox Lumley!”

Ziona and Drexel stifled their laughter as Dent covered his mouth with his hand and pretended to cough.

“There, there, Roundy,” said Doc.  “It’s still a magical blade…kinda like the one Drexel made for Venus.”

“Yeah…” said Lox thoughtfully.  “I’ll have to name it…I’ll call it Merchant Bane!”

At the halfling’s outburst, the companions could not hold back.  Laughter filled the room and tears of hysteria rolled down their cheeks.  It seemed the in-party squabbling had come to an end.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight

Excellent, Ziona! The story just keeps getting better. Merchant Bane!!


----------



## Xaltar

Rossal has put to sleep so many nasty badies!

The save is really easy to beat, but so many times have I rolled a "1" right in the middle of combat, and down they go.

Although I have taken down a party member almost every session over the past two months.


----------



## denmstrsn

Nice post, but I would of loved to have read about the incident that happened between Doc and Dent.  
By the Gods I hate goblins.


----------



## Ziona

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *Nice post, but I would of loved to have read about the incident that happened between Doc and Dent.
> By the Gods I hate goblins. *




Well, I didn't want to write it up as being too violent and unfriendly, but here is what I wrote in my journal (word for word) while the incident was taking place...

_"Dent yells to slaughter her & Lox, being the closest, plunges his sword into the back of her head.  The party reprimands him, but Dent continued shouting, so Lox strikes her again.  Drexel casts Hideous Laughter on Lox, & Doc takes 'Roundy' over his knee and spanks him."_

(Oh, yeah, and didn't you two stab each other a bit?)  Heh.

Although funny, I thought I should edit it slightly due to time restraints.


----------



## denmstrsn

True, it was alittle disturbing for a party to bicker like we did.  Mostly it was between Doc and myself.  It was some of the best roleplaying both of us had done.  Him helping the weak and I hating the goblins.


_"Get that damn thing away from me.  I'll not warn you again."_
-Dent Masterson, The Goblin Incident


----------



## Breakstone

That doc...

Good stuff, Ziona!

You've got a good pace to your writing style, it's very easy and fun to read.


----------



## Horacio

Great great update!

Now I'm going to Germany for 10 days and I don't know if I'll find a computer with internet to read the forums, so read you in 10 days!

Keep on this wonderful story!


----------



## Ziona

Danke, Horacio!   

Have fun in Germany!!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Have a great time in Germany Horacio!!

Another splendid update ... yes, the "revision" of this recent story is a good one.  Inner party bickering can get nasty ... but we pulled through to stand side by side yet another day.

But ...

The clock is ticking
*tick*
*tock*
*tick*
*tock*


----------



## Dartan

Ziona are we getting some more story today??  Please....Pretty Please..


----------



## Ziona

Dartan said:
			
		

> *Ziona are we getting some more story today??  Please....Pretty Please.. *




Yes, Lox, I am planning on updating the story tonight. I have many things that need to get done, but an update is on my list of priorities.   

Last night was game night, which was quite interesting. Hopefully if I continue updating each night, I'll catch up to our most recent adventure.  Of course, Xaltar has a battle of epic proportions in the making, so let's hope I can get up to snuff by then!


----------



## Breakstone

Neato, Ziona!


----------



## Ziona

*A Halfling’s Promise*

After the heroes regained their composure, they moved along into the next room, where they found a pentagram inscribed on the floor.  A human skull rested in the center of the pentagram.  The rest of the room was barren.

“Creepy,” said Doc.

“Wow,” said Lox in wonderment. “A skull…”

As the halfling approached the skull, it began hovering above the pentagram, it’s eye sockets aglow with red flames.

In a hollow voice, the skull spoke.

“I am the Oracle, possessor of all knowledge.  Ask me what you wish, and you shall hear the answer you seek…for a price.”

Drexel rubbed his chin for a moment, then stepped forward.

“What has happened to my friend Tansooth?” he asked.

“The answer you seek will require five hundred gold pieces.”

Drexel turned and looked at Lox.  The halfling stood there, looking somewhat bored, not realizing what it was Drexel wanted.

“I’m sure you have that sort of gold stored in your Belt of Many Pockets, right Lox?”

“Oh, more than that, Drex…wait a minute…no, I forgot…I spent it…on the short sword!  Oh, please don’t make me give up five hundred gold pieces…Dent! Doc! Somebody!”

Lox cried out as Drexel approached him, but gave in when Dent explained to him that all the gold he held was not for him alone.

“Fine…but you’re going to be awfully disappointed if that silly skull lies,” he said with a frown.  Then he began emptying his pockets, and before long, five hundred gold was placed within the pentagram.  The companions watched as the gold disappeared.

“Your friend Tansooth, known as Spiderfang, has been captured and is currently being tortured in Zhentil Keep.  The man known as Spiderbane is merely a doppleganger.”

“So, Spiderfang didn’t have a hand in Holden’s murder,” said Ziona with relief.

“But Spiderfang may be murdered next…” said Drexel with sadness.

“He must be rescued!” shouted Doc triumphantly.  “But first, I have a question of my own, you silly skull.  How can I possibly get back to Greyhawk?”

A hush fell over the group when Doc asked.  They waited for the answer from the Oracle.

“The answer you seek will require a donation of one thousand gold pieces.”

“Oh, no,” said Lox. “Not this time! I won’t give the gold up this time! We can’t give a talking skull all that gold! What does it need it for?”

“It needs it to answer my question,” said Doc.  “Let’s see what I have…”

Doc pulled forth a few gems, and looked to Lox for the rest.  Again, the gold was placed within the pentagram, and again the gold disappeared.  The skull began a very detailed and technical explanation of how portals are used to find different planes of existence.  He rambled on about who to see, and where to find what information, and so on and so forth.  Doc listened very intently, not wanting to miss or forget any detail.

Lox  was growing especially tired of the technical, boring jargon that the Oracle was spouting.  Dent was busy keeping his eyes on Lox to make sure he wasn’t getting himself (or the group) into trouble, and Rossal was carrying on a silent conversation with Ziona and Glindil.  Drexel and Venus listened somewhat to the Oracle’s explanation, but both had other thoughts on their mind.

Drexel was thinking about Spiderfang, and was wondering how they could possibly free their friend.  Venus was thinking of his coffin and wondering if they had hidden it well enough.  His thoughts also ventured to the cart that was still hidden in the woods with Spleckle on guard.  The odd creature seemed in good spirits when they left him…

“Excellent,” said Doc boisterously grabbing everyone’s attention.  “I have my answer.  Let’s start punishing villains!”

“Oh, you _finally_ got the answer to your impossible question?” asked Venus.

“The answer to that question,” replied Doc, “is a punch in the nose!”

The two companions had their chuckle, then agreed that it was time they moved along.  Lox was quite happy to leave the coin-hungry skull resting on it’s eerie pentagram.

“Good riddance!” he spat.

The door leading out of the room proved to be a bit of a challenge for the halfling.  After a few moments, though, he managed to take care of the lock.  As the party began walking down the long, narrow corridor, Dent took something out of his backpack and leaned down to Lox.

“I’ve been contemplating this for a little while now,” he began.  “I think that Nuttin would have wanted you to have this.”

Dent presented Lox with Nuttin’s Rod of Wonder.

“Honest to goodness, Dent?”

“Yes, Lox.  Honest to goodness.  But, you must be _very_ careful with this, Lox,” warned Dent.  “It’s magic can be very powerful.  Don’t abuse it.”

“I promise to use it well,” said Lox with a delightful squeal.

“Are you two coming?” asked Venus with his usual impatience.

“Be right there,” called Dent down the corridor.

“Remember Lox, you must be careful and use it only when needed.”

“Yup. Only when needed,” said the halfling with delight.  “I promise.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Lox with a Rod of Wonders?

Wha-oh!


----------



## madriel

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Lox with a Rod of Wonders?
> 
> Wha-oh! *




I know.  I suddenly started hearing the Jaws theme in my head as I read that.


----------



## Xaltar

Yeah, 

I believe that is some good foreshadowing!


----------



## denmstrsn

"ROD OF WONDER," Lox yells in his high pitched voice.


Yes, many things will come of this transaction.


----------



## avangel

How many of them good you mean?  ;p


----------



## Dartan

All were with good intentions....


----------



## Ziona

*For Your Own Good*

As the companions entered the room, the stench of rotting corpses assailed their nostrils.  The walls were lined with eight recessed alcoves that each contained smashed caskets, and the floor was littered with dead rats and bloodied debris.  

“It stinks in here,” said Lox with disgust.

As the halfling spoke, hunched human forms began to stir around the room.  Within a moment, twelve ghouls were upright and ready to attack the heroes.

“Oh boy,” said Lox.  “This looks scary…”

“Stand back,” commanded Ziona.  

The half-drow strode forward with confidence and clasped her holy symbol of Eilistraee.

“Unholy abominations!” she bellowed, “The Dark Maiden compels you to leave this place of death and torment!”

Her companions watched as she channeled her faith and used the power of her Goddess to destroy the ghouls, their ashes falling around the room like darkened snow.

“Incredible,” said Dent.

“Such is the power of faith,” said Ziona with reverence.

The party looked around the large room, which had only a narrow corridor leading out.  After looking a short while, Venus found a four inch indentation in the center of the room.  He called Lox over to inspect it, and the group gathered around to see what the rogue would find.

“I think it’s a trap door,” said Lox rubbing his chin.  “As far as I can tell, it’s a trapped trap door…but if you’ll give me just a moment…”

Lox’s nimble fingers utilized his lockpicks and managed to disable the trap and unlock the door.

“Perhaps I should open the door,” said Venus.  “I believe that I have more immunities than I had in the past.  It should be used to our advantage.”

No one argued with his logic, and he opened the stone, trap door.  He dropped down into the corridor and peered into the darkness.  His night vision allowed him to see to the end of the corridor, where he could make out a door.  There were also frescoes on the wall depicting an Elven warrior maiden of great beauty.

“It’s okay…you can drop down,” he called to the group.

One by one they lowered themselves into the hidden corridor and, after looking at the frescoes, made their way towards the door.  As they opened the door and entered, they found the corpse of an elven woman dressed in fine chainmail.  In her hands she held a finely crafted longsword.

“It appears to be the elven warrior from the hall frescoes,” said Dent.

“Yes,” agreed Ziona.  “It looks as though she were a warrior of Corellon Larethian.”

“Is this one gonna jump up at us?” asked Lox worriedly.  

“I do not believe so,” said Ziona.

“Do you think this place is protected somehow?” asked Drexel.  “Judging by the cobwebs and dust, I would assume this place has not been entered in quite sometime.”

“I am not sure,” replied Ziona.  

“It’s only a matter of time before they defile the place,” said Venus.

“Maybe the followers of ol’ one-eye didn’t find the hidden door like we have,” said Doc.  

“Perhaps we should take her items for safe keeping from the followers of Gruumsh,” suggested Drexel.

“I am not so sure we should disturb her rest,” said Ziona.  

“I thought you said she wasn’t gonna get up like the others?” said Lox nervously.

“I just think that if the followers of Gruumsh manage to find her sanctuary, they will likely destroy this place and the items she apparently holds dear,” said Drexel.  “It is not disrespect to find a safe haven for her belongings.  Rappan Athuk is not known for it’s heroism, it’s known for being evil.  If she is a hero of Corellon Larethian, she deserves a finer resting place than this foul dungeon.”

“Perhaps you are right,” said Ziona.  

“Don’t worry,” said Doc with his usual spunk.  “We’re doing this in her best interest.”

Doc reached down and picked up the maiden’s sword.  He handed it to Dent, who wrapped it lovingly in cloth and packed it away.  Just then, the maiden’s corpse sat upright and reached out it’s hand towards  the group.  Her mouth opened into a silent scream, and a black tear ran from her eye and splashed quietly onto the floor.  Then, her body began to darken as it crumbled into ashes and drifted around the room.  All that was left on the stone table top was the chainmail armor that had adorned the elf maiden’s body.

“Great Eilistraee, no!” cried Ziona.  “What have we done?”

Ziona knelt in silent prayer to her Goddess, requesting forgiveness for their misguided actions and for the soul of the unknown warrior.

As the party stood horrified, the walls within the room darkened and began to bleed.  Drexel clasped his friend’s arm and urged her to get up.  As they walked through the corridor to leave, they found the frescoes immortalizing the warrior had melted, and symbols of Gruumsh appeared on the walls.

“I fear we have made a grave mistake,” said Ziona sadly.  “Eilistraee forgive us.”

The group was somber and silent as they moved through the narrow corridor, which ended with a stone door.  Lox approached it and took out his lockpicks.  Half-heartedly, he unlocked the door and swung it open.  As he did, a stone portcullis fell, narrowly missing Doc, who tumbled out of it’s way.  Now Doc and Lox were on one side of the portcullis, while Drexel, Ziona, Dent and Venus were on the other side with  Rossal and Glindil.

“Now what?” said Venus impatiently.  

“Can we lift the portcullis?” asked Doc.

“Wait,” said Dent.  “Listen…”

As the party waited, they heard a faint sizzling sound in the corridor.  Dent looked up, and to his dismay, saw a black, jelly-like substance on the ceiling.

“Whatever it is,” he called, “it’s above us.”

Everyone looked up to see the black pudding drop from the ceiling and land near the portcullis.  Dent approached the odd creature and chopped into it with his axe.  As he pulled the axe away from the gelatinous creature, he saw that the blade was deteriorating and watched as it split in two.

“It’s acidic!” he cried.  “It destroyed my axe!”

Rossal flew up from Ziona’s shoulder and hovered above them, and fired two Magic Missiles into the creature.  It recoiled slightly, and a wisp of smoke curled into the air.  Below Rossal, a great fiery beam shot forth from Ziona and struck the black pudding, which also caused it to smoke slightly.

Meanwhile, Doc struggled with the stone portcullis, which didn’t seem to budge whatsoever.  Next to him, Lox pulled out his Rod of Wonder.  (This certainly seemed like a time of need to the halfling!)

Lox pointed the rod at the pudding and shouted, “ROD OF WONDER!”

Suddenly the halfling was plunged into darkness. Frightened by the sudden loss of vision, Lox began shouting about going blind.

The pudding stretched itself out at Venus, but did not make contact with the vampire.  Drexel’s spidery words filled the corridor for a moment before a bolt of lightening shot out and destroyed their acidic foe.  However, being “blind,” Lox could not see that the threat was gone, and continued to call upon his Rod of Wonder for assistance.  The heroes found themselves dodging a lightening bolt that came careening from the dark spot near Doc.  

“Settle down, Roundy!”

Ziona cast daylight and dispelled the magical darkness that surrounded Lox.  

“Oh, thank you, Miss Ziona.  I thought I was blinded!”

“Lox, what were you thinking?” cried Dent.  “You could have injured one of us!”

“Where did he get such an item, anyhow?” asked Drexel.

“I gave it to him,” said Dent.  “It belonged to our friend Nuttin.”

“Well, I’m not so sure it was wise to give such an item to a halfling,” said Drexel. 

“Perhaps you should not use the item until you learn more about it, Lox,” said Ziona.

“It’s mine,” protested Lox.  “Why can’t I use it?”

“You just shot a lightening bolt at us,” said Venus,  “and you’re asking why you can’t have it back?”

“I explained to you before, Lox,” said Dent.  “You must only use it when the need arises.  It can be dangerous to everyone if it’s misused.”

“Which is precisely why Lox should not carry such a powerful item,” said Drexel.  

“It’s mine! I’m not giving it away.”

“I think it’s interesting,” said Doc.  “Let’s have a look at it.”

Lox held his hand open and let Doc look at the rod.  As he did, Drexel used mage hand to snatch the rod from the halfling.

“Hey! Thaaat’s miiiine!”

“And it shall be yours again once you learn some discipline,” said Drexel, holding the rod behind his back.

Rossal, communicating silently with Drexel, hovered behind him and took the rod, and tucked it away in Ziona’s cloak.

“Lox, it’s for your own good,” said Dent.  

“Yeah, well remember what happened last time we did something for someone’s own good?  She turned to ashes,” said Lox in frustration.

Ziona shot Lox a look of shock, but Dent stepped in and said firmly, “Just be patient, and you’ll get the rod back.”

“You just need to learn to be responsible with it, lil’ buddy,” said Doc.  “Now, what about this portcullis?”

“You _bet_ I’ll get it back,” grumbled Lox to himself.

The group did not notice the sulking halfling.  They were too busy discussing a way to raise the portcullis.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Heh, gotta love the halfling.

There always seems to be someone messing things up.

Jameson for the Knights.

T'ek (or was it Woonie?) for the Rebels.

And now Lox for the Unusual Heroes!

...not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Ahh, poor Lox.  Will Lox get the rod back?  Has the halfling learned some discipline?

Stay tuned for further adventures from the Unusual Heroes !!


----------



## Ziona

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Heh, gotta love the halfling.
> There always seems to be someone messing things up.
> Jameson for the Knights.
> T'ek (or was it Woonie?) for the Rebels.
> And now Lox for the Unusual Heroes!
> ...not that there's anything wrong with that! *




Oh, it's certainly not a bad thing. It usually makes for fun game play and an interesting story!


----------



## Ziona

*Evil Rears It’s Ugly Head*

The heroes traveled in silence as they ventured down the long and winding path that lead to the fourth level of the dungeon.  Lox walked in the rear, still sulking over having had his Rod of Wonder taken away from him.  Rossal made sure to keep circulating the Rod between himself, Drexel, Glindil, and Ziona to prevent Lox from finding it.

When they finally came upon a door, Dent called Lox to the front of the line.  Since the corridor was narrow, Lox found it was a great excuse for “bumping” into everyone on his way to check the door.  He patted and pilfered each pocket he was close to, looking for the Rod that was rightfully his.  To his dismay, the Rod did not seem to be in any of the pouches or pockets he checked.  

Sighing, Lox approached the door with a grimace and took out his lockpicks.

“It’s unlocked, silly,” said the halfling rolling his eyes.  

It seemed to the group that he was unhappy having to shove his way through them to get back to where he was, but actually, he was glad to have the chance to double check pockets and pouches.  But, he still did not find the Rod.  When he arrived at his spot at the back of the line, he took a gander at the items he “found.”  

“Let’s see,” he thought to himself. “A silver piece, some rations…bat droppings? Yuck…ooh…a ring…”

The ring Lox pilfered had one ruby set in silver.  It looked as though it were missing two of the stones it once had in it.  He reached back into his pocket to see if the rubies came out when he snatched it, but found none.  

“Oh well,” he thought.  “I’m sure whoever had it wouldn’t want it without all three stones.  I better hold onto it until I can get it fixed for them…won’t that be a nice surprise.”

The halfling slid the ring onto his finger and trotted along to catch up with the group.

As the companions entered the long, rectangular chamber, they noticed oily bubbles spouting to the surface of the water that filled the room.  

“I’m not sure it would be wise to wade through this muck,” said Dent cautiously.

“We won’t wade through it at all,” said Ziona, making her way to the front.  

As she closed her eyes and began casting, her companions watched as the water level fell from three feet to one inch.  The only obstacle that stood in their way was a goopy organic mud that coated the floor.

“Eeewwwwuuuu….I don’t wanna walk on that,” said Lox turning up his nose.

“Worry not, lil’ buddy! I’ll getcha across that muck,” said Doc with enthusiasm.

Doc grabbed Lox, put him on his shoulders, and began meandering around the room.

“Hmmm…only problem is…I don’t see an exit.”

The party began searching around the room for any sort of passageway or door that might be hidden, and after a short while, Venus came across an odd cut in the wall.  Convinced it was a door, he tried with all his might to push, pull, tug and bash at it.  

“Stand aside,” said Drexel.  “If that is the way out, I believe I can open it.”

Drexel motioned delicately with his hands and recited a few stringy words.  Then suddenly, the wall gave a pop and the small door was ajar.

“Ha! I knew it was an opening,” said Venus.

One by one, the companions exited the room.  Doc lowered Lox from his shoulders, and his face changed from being crimson to a light pink, until finally, he could breathe well again.

“Next time, don’t grab the ol’ neck so hard, Roundy.”

“Oops…sorry, Doc,” smirked the halfling.

“I don’t like the looks of this one bit,” grumbled Dent.

Before them stood a set of stone double doors with hideous carvings of demons, skulls and symbols of Gruumsh on it’s black surface.  As they approached the door, the life-like carvings seemed to watch their movements.

“What do you suppose is behind those doors?” asked Venus.

“I think evil is about to rear it’s ugly head!” proclaimed Doc.

“Let’s find out,” said Lox as he scurried towards the door.  

The mischievous halfling grabbed the door handles and gave a hard tug.  The double doors swung open easily, revealing the six-sided-star-shaped room within.  In the center of the room stood a series of four stair cases that all met in the middle, creating a platform at the top.  Beneath the platform was a pit of lava, which sent waves of heat throughout the room.  







Lumbering about the room were over a dozen orcs, most of which wore tattered brown robes.  However, there were several more who wore grey robes, while the one orc atop the platform wore black.  

Without hesitation, Dent knocked an arrow and began his assault.  Within a moments time, one of the grey robed orcs fell victim to three of Dent’s arrows, which protruded from it’s chest and head like needles in a pin cushion.

Drexel reached his slender fingers into one of the pouches on his belt and pulled forth a smidgen of bat guano.  As the heated words of the spell rolled off his tongue, a tiny bead flew from his finger.  A low roar filled the room as Drexel’s Fireball detonated upon five unsuspecting orcs. Only one stumbled away, stunned and smoldering from the blast.  The others fell limply to the ground, smoke rising from their corpses.

Rossal and Glindil flew from Ziona’s shoulders and simultaneously cast Magic Missile at the orc in the center of the stairs.  The dragons hit their mark, but were surprised to see their foe suddenly disappear from his perch.

From out of nowhere, the orc in black appeared next to Drexel with a smirk on his face. 

“Surprise,” it said it garbled common.

The orc was missing one of it’s eyes, which it wore on a rusted chain about it’s neck.  It’s slimy yellow teeth glistened in the warm glow of the lava pit as he smiled evilly at Drexel.

Meanwhile, Venus was cleaving into the orcs that surrounded him.  Two of the brown robed orcs fell to his might, as he prepared to strike a third one.

Next to him, Doc stood motionless as though he were imitating the stone statue of Gruumsh that stood against the far wall of the room.  Ziona rushed to his aid and cast Dispel Magic, which broke the Hold spell that had been cast upon him.

As Lox stood watching the mayhem and chaos, he readied his magical short sword and thought about the exciting things he could be doing if they hadn’t taken away his Rod of Wonder.  It was because he was so lost in his thoughts that he barely noticed the Vrock demon that had come up behind him.  However, the halfling was snapped away from his thoughts when he felt the Vrock swoop it’s head down at him and bite into his tiny shoulder.

“Aaaagggggghhhhhh!!!!”

“Roundy!”

Doc’s momentum was suddenly halted as an orc cast Hold Person upon him again.  Doc could do nothing as his tiny friend was being attacked.

Not far from where Doc stood motionless, Drexel stepped next to Ziona.  He took out The Staff of Justice and looked at the black robed orc.

“Surprise,” he said with a wink.

Drexel used Dimension Door to whisk Ziona and himself to the other side of the room and out of the melee.  Unfortunately, the laughter of the one-eyed orc priest followed them as he appeared next to them.  As Drexel and Ziona leapt back, they noticed the eye on the orc’s necklace winked at them.  The creature’s evil laughter bubbled out at the companions as they recoiled in disgust.

Ziona unsheathed her bastard sword and struck the orc, which put an abrupt end to it’s sinister giggle.  When she hit with her second strike, the creature had become quite angry.  Faithful as ever, Rossal and Glindil were at Ziona’s side with Magic Missiles which struck the orc as well.

By this time the one-eyed orc was furious and began casting on the defensive.  However, the spell, which was directed at Drexel, seemed to have no effect.

Meanwhile, across the room, Dent and Venus were trying in vain to fend off their orc attackers and make their way to Doc.  The brave duelist was completely defenseless, taking hit after hit by the evil, relentless orc priests.

Dent, surrounded by three orcs, had taken out his back up battle axe and began hacking away at the beasts that outnumbered him.  The ranger was injured, but fought on without heeding his own wounds.  His thoughts were on helping Doc and Lox fend against their attackers.

From behind the statue of Gruumsh, an orc in brown robes appeared and began pointing towards the combat that had erupted in the temple.  With him was an evil spectre, whose ghostly image appeared to be wearing the robes of a mage.  The spectre soared into the room, intent on destroying the intruders.  

Drexel used his winged mask to fly fifty feet into the air in an attempt to thwart the specter’s attack.  Ziona managed to swipe at the spectre as it floated by in pursuit of the tiefling.

By this time, the Soldier of Lathander had managed to defeat the orcs that dared stand in his way, but before he could get to Doc’s side, he watched as his ally fall to the ground under the crushing blow of another orc.  

“DOC!”

Glindil, hearing Venus cry out, and seeing their companion fall, flew as fast as she could to reach Doc.  She began healing him as the orcs began dispersing around the room to hack down the other intruders. 

Below Drexel, Ziona was in close combat with the one-eyed orc.  The evil priest scored a hit on the half-drow, and was happy to see reinforcements arrive.  The orcs that had felled Doc were now converging around Ziona.  She attacked the black-robed orc, but was outnumbered before long.

Meanwhile,  Lox was still being attacked by the Vrock.  He used his magical short sword to slice and cut into the beast, but he feared he would never defeat it alone.  

“Stupid merchant,” he moaned.  “Don’t have a good sword, don’t have my Rod of Wonder…”

Then suddenly, Lox saw Rossal circling over the vulture-like demon’s head.  As the pseudodragon swooped down to sting the vrock, he dropped the Rod of Wonder next to Lox.

“Now is the time to use the Rod, Lox,” communicated Rossal. “Be wise in your actions!”

“My rod!”

Lox picked the rod up from the ground and watched as Rossal’s poisonous sting went unnoticed by the vrock.  He pointed the Rod at his enemy and shouted,

“ROD OF WONDER!!”

Disappointed because nothing seemed to happen, Lox began shaking the Rod about.

“Hey, I don’t think this is the right Rod, Rossal! What did you do to it? I think it’s broken.”

However to the eyes of the vrock and surrounding orcs, Lox had just made himself invisible.  His attackers could hear him, but they couldn’t seem to find him.

Rossal soared back over to Ziona, where he was truly beginning to fear for her safety.  He tried to sting the one-eyed orc, but his poison did not find purchase.  He spoke telepathically with Venus, alerting him to the danger that both Dent and Ziona were currently in, and how Lox had turned himself invisible.  

Venus looked to Dent and saw that Haley was doing her part to help the ranger, who was fighting one-on-one with a grey robed orc.  Seeing that Ziona was in immediate danger, Venus made his decision.  He worked his way over to the half-drow, hacking into any orc that impeded his way.  When he arrived, Ziona had managed to cut down one of the orc priests, but still had three more to contend with.

Above Ziona and Venus flew Drexel and the spectre.  Seeing that his ploy was a success, Drexel began focusing and concentrating his Spellfire abilities until the power roared from him and tore through the spectre. 

On the ground below, the vrock had become impatient and angry with it’s disappearing victim.  Just as Glindil had revived Doc, the vrock cast spores in the area, which affected several orc priests, Lox, and Doc while Glindil remained unaffected by the vrock’s magic. 

Doc stood up and drew his rapier.

“Have at you, vile beast,” he said through a cough.

However, Doc did not see the orc priests that had come up from behind him.  Before the duelist could strike his foe, two orcs were upon him.  In a moment it was done.  Doc Midnight was struck again and again by the evil orcs, who cried out that this was their sacrifice to Gruumsh.  Glindil shrieked and Lox shouted out as they watched Doc fall lifeless to the ground.  Blood poured freely from the wounds in his back and torso and it trickled from the corner of his mouth.

Lox fell to his knees, tears streaming down his chubby cheeks.  Another friend was gone.  Even as the orcs swung their vile weapons at her, Glindil tried in vain to heal the man whose life she had just saved only moments ago.

Evil had indeed reared it’s ugly head.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## madriel

Dr Midnight dead? 

At least he died as he lived, fighting evil.


----------



## Breakstone

Doc? Dead?

Nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PaynAndispare

**bows his head in a moment of silence**


----------



## Dr Midnight

"tears streaming down his chubby cheeks"

Funny.


----------



## wolff96

Please, please, PLEASE tell me that the ring Lox "found" isn't what I think it is...

Condolences to Dr. Midnight, by the way. You will be missed. At least, until you're brought back.


----------



## Dawn

Doc?  Gone?

RA claims another victim.


----------



## Mialee

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## PaynAndispare

I think RA has given more XP to the DM than the dungeon has given us ...

Damn Gruumsh and his minions ... damn them all!!


----------



## avangel

> You will be missed. At least, until you're brought back




When I die I want to die a Marvel death.


----------



## Xaltar

wolff96 said:
			
		

> *Please, please, PLEASE tell me that the ring Lox "found" isn't what I think it is...*




What ring do you think it is?


----------



## Ziona

*Fearsome Battle*

The battle raged on after the death of Doc Midnight.  Drexel continued to battle the Spectre, while his companions faced the orcs and vrock below.

The orc priests were well versed in combat, and were not willing to let any of the intruders live.  As far as they were concerned, Doc was only the first sacrifice to Gruumsh, while the ranger would be their next.  Haley assisted Dent against the orc assault, but it was proving to be a strain on the half-elf.  He knew if they did not defeat their foes soon, that his parents and mentor would never be avenged.  The thought burned inside him, encouraging him to persevere.  However, when the next blow caught him in the chest, Dent felt his strength leaving him as he fell to the ground in a bloody heap. 

Haley’s ferocious roar alerted the companions that something was wrong.  From across the room, Lox watched the life slipping from another dear friend, and something inside him snapped.

“Noooooooo!” he screamed.  

Clasping the Rod of Wonder in his small halfling hands, Lox pointed it at the vrock that was towering over him and shouted, “ROD OF WONDER!”

As the rod’s ability was activated, Lox was suddenly visible again.  The vrock screeched as he spotted his next victim, but suddenly was unable to move fast enough to strike the halfling.  The vrock’s movement was labored, and before he knew it, Lox had run away from him and headed in the direction of the tiger.

“Dent! Dent, get up!”

Lox stood before the orc priests that had killed Doc, and maybe even Dent. He pointed the rod at the first orc, but before he could shout his command, he saw Dent jump up from the ground with his axe in his hand.  Lox just stood there motionless from the shock of seeing Dent suddenly revived.  He expected to see Ziona, or at the very least, Glindil beside the ranger, but neither of them were nearby.  He watched as Dent raised his axe and hammered into the back of the first orc, which slumped down to the floor as it took it’s last breath.  

Enthused to see his friend up and fighting again, Lox took out his short sword and began slashing away at the orcs with Dent and Haley.

Meanwhile, Venus and Ziona had managed to defeat the orcs that were a threat to them.  Venus had used his mighty scimitar to slaughter the evil one-eyed vermin that had attacked Drexel.  Now, the Soldier of Lathander was making his way towards the vrock.

Rossal alerted Ziona that Doc was in dire need, and she darted to the place where Rossal said Doc had fallen.  As Ziona arrived, she knew that her friend was beyond her help.  She knelt beside him and closed his lifeless eyes.  After saying a brief prayer to Eilistraee, she wiped her tears and turned to face the evil creatures that took Doc’s life.  Before she could join Venus in the attack on the vrock, however, Drexel flew down and met her on the ground.

“I can’t beat you,” he shouted to the spectre on the way down, “but I know someone who can!”

The spectre was gliding down towards Ziona and Drexel at a fast pace.  Ziona dropped her bastard sword and held out her holy symbol in an attempt to turn the creature.  The spectre only laughed in a wicked, hollow moan.  

“Your God is not strong enough here, false drow!”

The spectre made an attempt to attack Drexel, but missed the tiefling entirely.  As the ghostly figure flew back into the air, it began casting on the two companions.  However, Drexel cast Magic Missile, which interrupted the spectre’s spell, and gave Ziona the chance to cast Searing Light.  The combined force of the spells, coupled with the Spellfire that Drexel had already attacked with, annihilated the spectre.

During this time, Venus had begun his assault on the Slowed vrock.  The vulture-faced demon was dead before it could even react to the massive amount of damage that the angry vampire inflicted upon it.  Dent, Lox, and Haley finished up their bout with the remaining orcs, and Glindil was there to nurse their wounds.

The heroes gathered near their fallen friend and stood for long silent moments.  Lox sniffled, and Rossal and Glindil hung their heads low.  Ziona’s grey skin had paled, while Drexel and Dent’s eyes were rimmed with red.  Haley stood by the ranger, whining softly.  Venus stood statuesque, with a grim frown that creased the features on his face.

“What are we going to do now?” asked Venus.

“We must take him back to town as we did with Nuttin,” said Dent, his voice above a whisper.

“Is there nothing you can do, milady?”

“He is beyond my aid,” said Ziona with sadness.  

Lox’s lower lip trembled and the tears found their way down his cheeks again.  As Dent knelt to console the halfling, Lox turned in anger.

“It’s not fair!” he shouted. “I don’t understand it! I saw Doc die and I saw Dent die, but then you got back up…how did you get up, but Doc hasn’t?”

“Lox, do you remember the ring that Prynne found when we were in the maze so long ago?” asked Dent.

“A ring? What ring?”

“This ring,” said Dent, holding out his hand.  On his index finger he wore an ivory ring that was carved to look like a snarling feline.  “It’s the Ring of Nine Lives that Prynne left to us when she departed the maze.  It saved my life twice during this battle.”

“Twice?” said Venus.

“Yes.  Lox must have seen me fall the second time.  Haley was the only one around the first time I…I died, I guess.”

“Thank Eilistraee for the ring,” said Ziona, “or we might have lost another friend.”

“So…Doc isn’t coming back?” asked Lox with sorrow.

“I’m afraid not, Lox,” answered Dent.

“Perhaps I can teleport myself and Doc back to town,” said Drexel.  “Will the rest of you be alright to travel back? Perhaps you should accompany me as well, Ziona.  We’ll have to make funeral arrangements.”

“Funeral arrangements?” cried Lox.  “No! No, Doc can’t be dead…we can’t lose anyone else!”

“Lox, please calm yourself,” said Ziona comfortingly.  “Death is a natural part of life. We will all pass from this life to the next.  Doc passed before we wanted him to, but it’s a natural process. We all must die eventually.”

“Well, I wish Doc didn’t have to die!” protested Lox.  

As the words slipped from his mouth, the remaining ruby in the ring Lox acquired disappeared.  

“None of us wanted Doc to die, Lox,” said Dent.  “But it happened, and now…”

“Died? Who died?”

The heroes turned to see Doc Midnight as he began to sit up.

“Doc?  Doc! You’re alright!” exclaimed Lox excitedly.  The party could hardly believe what they were seeing.

“Yeah, well…why wouldn’t I be?”

“Well, you _were_ dead,” said Lox matter-of-factly.

Drexel’s look of wonder turned to a look of understanding as he noticed the silver ring the halfling wore on his finger.  Shaking his head, he checked his pouches and found that his Ring of Three Wishes, (which had one remaining wish), was gone.

“How is this possible?  The Dark Maiden be praised! I cannot understand this,” said Ziona with a smile.

“I think I can explain,” said Drexel with a smirk.  “Someone’s hands have been wandering into pockets where they don’t belong.”

“Ah,” said Venus.  “It’s the ring that came from the rakshasa’s treasure.”

“Precisely,” said Drexel.

Lox just looked at the ground with his hands behind his back.  His face was flush and he suddenly appeared to be more bashful than any of them had ever seen him.

“I just wanted to get my Rod of Wonder back,” he said quietly.

“And so you have,” said Drexel.  “You have proven that you are capable of carrying the rod without endangering the party.”

“However,” interrupted Dent.  “you took things from everyone that didn’t belong to you, Lox.  If you expect everyone to trust you, you cannot do that again.”

“Okay,” said Lox.  “I promise.”

“Personally,” said Doc, “I’m mighty glad that Roundy took your ring, Drexel.  I suppose I’d be feeding the tree otherwise!”

“Oh, don’t worry,” said Lox taking off the ring. “You can have your ring back, Drexel. Oh, and your bat dung.”

The group laughed for a few minutes, then gathered their things and carried on, pleased to have survived the fearsome battle.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight

Ahhh.
Thanks, lil' buddy...
DOC MIDNIGHT LIVES!


----------



## wolff96

Yep, that's what I was afraid of... Fortunately, the mischevious little bugger used it for a good purpose.  

Good to see you back in fighting form, Doc.


----------



## Hammerhead

FOR JUSTICE!


----------



## Breakstone

Woo hoo!

Was it just a coincidence that Lox wished Doc back alive, or did his player know what the ring was?


----------



## madriel

Welcome back to the land of the living, Doc.


----------



## avangel

Now pick up a shovel and start digging!

Tsunami,  You will have to buy the Unusual Heroes DVD with the behind the  scenes footage in December     ;p


----------



## Ziona

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Woo hoo!
> 
> Was it just a coincidence that Lox wished Doc back alive, or did his player know what the ring was? *




Actually, we found the ring in the rakshasa's treasure, and when we had it identified, everyone rolled off to see who would get each wish.  Lox's player was one of the people who rolled high, so the player knew what the ring was.


----------



## Breakstone

> Tsunami, You will have to buy the Unusual Heroes DVD with the behind the scenes footage in December ;p




With commentary by Tsunami?

"Woah..."

"Woah!"

"...woah."

"Wow- er, I mean, Woah!"


----------



## avangel




----------



## Dartan

More story please.


----------



## PaynAndispare

A ring of Nine Lives ... but how many charges are left?  A ring of wishes all used up ...

Can the party continue on in Rappan Athuk without a death ... is the DM a blood hungry fiend waiting to slay yet another soul.

Stay tuned ...


----------



## Xaltar

Come now Venus.  You can't hide the fact that I've killed or disabled a party member almost every week for the past two months.  

And no, Doc's temporary death in this latest post doesn't count.  You would almost think that I'm trying to compete with the Knights of the Silver Quill, but I really do hope that people live, I'm just not throwing punches.


----------



## Ziona

Tonight's game went pretty well. 
Next week we meet the BIG BAD!! 

Venus and Xaltar have mentioned deaths and such, but I can't imagine what might happen next week...everything is coming to a head and it looks like it's going to be major carnage!

I have seven days to catch the story up, which may require a bit of summarizing, so please bear with me. I think you'll find that it will be worth it for what's about to happen!


----------



## Breakstone

Woo hoo!


----------



## Dr Midnight

In honor of Lox Lumley


----------



## Breakstone

Hyuk hyuk hyuk


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

I enjoy reading a story with a hardcore Lathanderite in it. The story is getting better as it goes on. 

Rappan Athuk is a tough module. Our party suffered greatly in  that module. It wouldn't have been as bad if our DM hadn't misread a few encounters, especially the one with Rakshasa.

I hope Avangel kicks some more ass. Lathander is too often over-looked as a force of goodness to reckoned with in the Forgotten Realms.


----------



## madriel

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> * It wouldn't have been as bad if our DM hadn't misread a few encounters, especially the one with Rakshasa.
> *




Was that as bad as my Dm, who misread revile as revere?

"Oh, sorry, the Druids of Khirdet aren't inviting you over _for_ dinner, you _are_ dinner.  Sorry, guess you just ran into some renegades earlier.  Yeah, renegades, that's it."


----------



## avangel

Great Lox picture Doc!



> I hope Avangel kicks some more ass.




Did you ever watch Voltron? lol.  I don't think you'll be dissapointed     

Epic battle next week!

'Some big one-eyed orc in your neihborhood? Who ya gonna call?!

Gruumsh Busters!'

'Nuff said


----------



## Dartan

Thanks for the tribute Doc.  Hafling sally might be getting that picture after the epic battle about to take place, so Lox's kids can see what he looked like.


----------



## Ziona

Wow! That's awesome, Doc!

I can just hear his high pitched voice now...(Rod of Wonder!)


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> * Rappan Athuk is a tough module. Our party suffered greatly in  that module. *




You wouldn't believe the things that have happened to our characters. I only hope that I can cover most of it before next week's upcoming battle. When Xaltar says he's taken out a character almost every week, he's not joking!


----------



## madriel

Dartan said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the tribute Doc.  Hafling sally might be getting that picture after the epic battle about to take place, so Lox's kids can see what he looked like. *




Yeah, but if he survives the battle think of the child support payments.


----------



## denmstrsn

Rappan Athuk, this place smells of death.  Good jobs on the write up Ziona.  Haley is hoping for more.


----------



## Xaltar

Here is the miniature that I painted for Haley, I'm hoping the that party looks good when I slaughter them this week!


----------



## Xaltar

Interested in reading about or helping me plan my Epic Battle against the forces of Gruumsh that currently control the lower levels of Rappan Athuk and have enslaved the Goblin City?

Planning an Epic Battle


----------



## madriel

Nice paint job, Xaltar.


----------



## denmstrsn

Haley is such a good cat.
She likes to eat the special earth worms you know.

By the way, nice paint job on Haleys mini Xaltar.


----------



## Breakstone

Awesome miniature, Xaltar!

I can never get tiger stripes to look good on my minis...


----------



## Dartan

Story please Ms Ziona.


----------



## Xaltar

Here we are, just a few days before the next big battle that could spell the end for the Unusual Heroes.  

Will it be a TPK?  Only time will tell.  Until then, my players and I slave on in preparation.


Here we can watch them paint some of the combatants:






While I amass the Master Maze:


----------



## Ziona

*Perils of Rappan Athuk*

As the heroes continued their descent deeper into Rappan Athuk, they encountered legions of undead orcs, wights and spectres. Although there were a few close calls, it seemed that the undead minions of Gruumsh were minor challenges for the group.   

After besting the creatures from several crypts and countless sarcophagi, the heroes began traveling down a wide corridor, which eventually lead them a door.  Lox unlocked the door without much trouble and found a small room with a well in the center of the floor.

“Do you hear that humming?” asked Lox.

The party listened and realized they could hear a sort of buzzing noise.

“It must be something in the well,” said Venus.  “Stay here while I inspect it.”

“You forget,” said Drexel halting their vampiric friend, “I now have a mask that allows me to fly.  I’ll accompany you.”

Venus stood motionless as he wisped into gaseous form and slowly crept down into the well, while Drexel lowered himself down using his mask’s abilities.  The duo noticed that the further they went into the well, the less they could hear the ominous buzzing noise.  Convinced that the humming was not emanating from the well, Venus and Drexel decided to make their way back up to the room.  However, as they tried to do so, they felt themselves being pulled back down.  It felt as though something was drawing them further down into the well.

Drexel began to struggle and fought hard against the unseen force, while Venus seemed to wriggle free of the invisible foe.  Suddenly, Drexel began moving backwards at a fast pace, and then disappeared entirely!  Venus hovered about the area as long as he could without being pulled downwards, then made his way back to the rest of the group.

Venus materialized back in the room, a look of alarm stretching the features of his face.

“Where is Drexel?” asked Ziona.

“Something happened down there,” said Venus, peering into the well for any sign of his friend.  “It was like we were being pulled down.”

“So where is Drexel?” echoed Doc.

“I can’t explain it,” said Venus.  “He was there one minute, and we were trying to make our way back, but something was tugging at us, like it was pulling us back.  I struggled, even in my gaseous form, but I could see that Drexel was being dragged back.”

“Something got Drexel?” asked Lox with fright.

“No, it was more like he disappeared,” said Venus, still peering into the well.  “Like he fell through a hole or a portal or something.”

“Do you think he used his Dimension Door spell?” asked Ziona.

“No,” said Rossal suddenly.  “I can’t contact him…he’s no longer here,” said the pseudodragon to Ziona.

“Rossal, what are you saying?”

He hesitated a moment, as if trying again to communicate with Drexel, then turned back to Ziona.

“He’s not here…not anywhere within our reach.”

“Rossal said he can’t speak with Drexel…like he left,” explained Ziona to her companions.

Glindil took one of the gold coins from Ziona’s pack and began casting on it.  The coin was suddenly glowing with the Light spell that she cast upon it.

“Let us drop it in the well,” she communicated to Ziona.

The party gathered around the well, the eerie buzzing noise still surrounding them, and watched as Glindil dropped the glowing coin into the pit.  The coin flipped side over side as it plummeted into the well.  However, after a moment, the group gasped as they saw it’s light get swallowed up into a deep blackness.

“A portal perhaps,” said Dent.

“A portal leading where?  How are we to find him?” asked Ziona.

“I don’t think we can,” communicated Rossal.  

The party stood glaring into the well, too shocked to speak.  Finally, Doc broke the silence.

“Hey, listen,” he began.  “Drexel is no cad.  He’s a very skilled magic user, and I’m sure he’s gonna be okay.”

Ziona listened to her friend’s comforting words and wondered.  She knew Doc was right.  Drexel was a very talented wizard, but they knew nothing about this portal.

“Doc Midnight is right,” she said finally.  “Drexel is very intelligent, and I pray that he will find his way back to us…”

“So we’re just going to leave?” asked Venus raising his voice over the buzzing.

“I don’t think we have a choice,” said Ziona.

“Hey, everybody,” shouted Lox.  “Look over there, the wall is leaking!”

The group turned and noticed that the back wall of the room was in fact leaking something.  It was a thick liquid with a rich, golden color to it.

“Honey!” said Rossal with glee.

“Honey?” said Ziona aloud.

The party slowly realized the buzzing was coming from the back wall.  They hadn’t noticed it before, but there were small holes in the wall.  Some were leaking honey, while others seemed to come alive suddenly with movement.

“BEES!” shouted Lox.

As the group retreated from the small room, the sound of the buzzing grew louder.  They listened outside the door and realized the buzzing was not dying down.

“Perhaps we should continue on,” said Dent sullenly.

“Yes,” said Ziona.  

Rossal cast a final glance at the door, as if hoping for some sort of communication, but lowered his head after a moment in disappointment. 

It seemed Drexel was not going to return.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The heroes traveled along the wide corridor in silence for a long while.  The only sound was the occasional sigh of boredom from Lox.  

However, the halfling’s sigh changed to an outburst of excitement when they came upon a door.  Dent listened carefully for any sign of the buzzing they heard from the last room.  Hearing nothing, he left the door to Lox’s expertise.

It was apparent to each of them that this room was an experiment chamber.  The horrors that were locked within cages and found dead on tables were too awful to speak of.  However, there was one cage that contained a huge tigress and two newborn cubs.  The animals appeared to be unharmed, but were obviously frightened.

Dent walked calmly over to the tigress and used his Torc of Animal Speech to communicate with her.  He asked her questions about her captor, and explained to her that they would not hurt her, or allow her to be hurt by anyone else.  She agreed that no harm would come to them if she were set free, as long as no one tried to harm her cubs.

“We must free her,” said Dent.  

“Where will she go? We’re in a dungeon,” said Venus.

“I’ll lead her outdoors.  This is no place for a mother and her cubs,” he said.  “Lox, work on the lock on her cage.”

“Dent, how do we know she won’t attack us?” asked Venus.  

“I have communicated with her,” he said patting his torc.  “She has agreed not to harm us as long as we do not try to harm her cubs.  She also mentioned a wizard who has been ‘hurting’ all the animals.  We must get her to safety.”

The party decided that Dent and Venus would lead the mother and cubs to safety while Ziona, Doc, Lox and the dragons stayed behind.  

Ziona and Doc discussed Drexel’s situation while Rossal and Glindil entertained Lox.  It remained quiet for quite some time, but before Dent and Venus returned, Rossal warned the group that someone was coming.

The pseudodragon used his Dust of Disappearance to make the party members invisible as a wizard and a large, fleshy golem entered the room.  When the wizard saw that his tigress and cubs were missing, he began to shout.

“Koopra!  Koopra! What is the meaning of this?!”

The wizard stormed out of the room and came back, angrily pulling a young girl by the hair. 

“Look at this!  Where is the tiger, Koopra!  How did this happen, you ignorant wench?”

“I don’t know,” she cried. “I don’t know…”

The wizard threw the girl to the ground, and she crawled to a corner whimpering.

“I have had it with you, girl,” said the wizard angrily.  “You must be punished for this.”

“I’m sorry,” she cried. “I didn’t see the tiger leave…I don’t know what happened.”

The wizard began clearing one of the tables that had the remains of a shrunken monkey strapped to it.

“You will just have to take the place of the tiger that you lost,” said the wizard.  “This will be the last time you meddle in the affairs of a wizard, Koopra!  I will enjoy torturing you, girl.”

“No, please,” cried Koopra.  She clung to the wall, tears streaming down her cheeks.

Rossal communicated to Ziona that he had a plan.  The two dragons soared silently near the wizard and sunk their barbed tails into his back.  The wizard didn’t know what hit him as he fell to the ground unconscious.

The girl was shocked to see the wizard fall, and covered her eyes, fearing what might happen to her next.

Lox ran over to the wizard and used his short sword to deliver a deadly slice to the evil wizard’s neck.  He frowned as he wiped his blade on the wizard’s cloak, feeling great sadness over what he had just been forced to do.

Doc and Ziona made their way past the fleshy golem towards the girl.  The golem didn’t seem to notice that it’s master had just been slain.  It stood against the wall, as motionless as a statue. 

“Koopra? Are you okay?” asked Doc.

“We will not hurt you,” said Ziona soothingly.

“INTRUDERS!”

Suddenly the golem sprang to life and began meandering around the room in search of the invisible intruders.

“INTRUDERS! THOW INTRUDERS IN THE PIT! THOW INTRUDERS IN THE PIT!”

The golem repeated it’s threat over and over, searching for the intruders it could not seem to find.

Glindil began casting, and within moments, a celestial badger appeared and began attacking the golem.  Seeing that the golem’s attention was suddenly on the badger, Doc tried to get Koopra out of the room, but she clung to the wall in hysterics.  Ziona drew her bastard sword and ran to attack the golem with Lox.   

Rossal began casting, and struck the golem with his Magic Missiles, while Ziona scored two hits on the large, fleshy beast with her sword.  Lox pulled off his attack while Rossal and Ziona attacked again.  When Lox struck the golem with his second hit, the creature fell to the ground.

“Innnntooooo piiiiiit….”

Ziona sheathed her sword and cast Invisibility Purge so that Koopra could see all of them.

“It’s okay,” she said to the girl.

“We’re here to free you,” said Doc.

Before anymore could be said or done, the door opened and in walked Dent and Venus.  They looked around the room and saw a dead wizard and a fallen golem.  Dent looked to his companions with a confused look.

“Uh, did we miss something?”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

A short while later, Ziona managed to calm Koopra down.  Ziona explained how they had come to be in Rappan Athuk, and asked how Koopra had ended up there.  The young woman explained that she was kidnapped and brought into the dungeon by the wizard Banth, who had held her captive for months.  She said that he made her watch over the animals he experimented on whenever he would leave to capture more.  

“Are there any more animals here we should know about?” asked Dent.

“Most of them have died from their wounds,” explained Koopra.  “But I think there are some mice left.”

She showed Dent where the mice were and sat down to eat the rations that the group gave to her.

Dent began to speak with the mice, and found that some of them were not mice at all.  From what he could tell, some of them seemed to be different animals altogether, while one insisted he was a human.

“I need assistance with these mice,” said Dent to Ziona.  “I think they are actually other creatures. They must have been transformed by the wizard.”

“Do you know what creatures they really are?” asked Ziona.

“One says it’s a monkey, and another is a snake.  But one says he’s a human.”

Ziona looked at the mice.  “Set them on the floor,” she said.

The cleric began casting and suddenly the mice changed back to their original forms.  The snake slithered away, while the monkey began climbing one of the cages.  The human was a man, who quickly got to his feet.

“I cannot thank you enough,” he said.  “My name is Gideon Xol.”

“Well met, Gideon. I am Ziona, and this is Dent Masterson.  How have you come to be held captive here?”

“I actually came here to defeat the wizard Banth.  I’m sure you can surmise the outcome of our battle,” said Gideon, somewhat embarrassed.

“You are free now,” said Ziona.  “and Banth has now been defeated.”

“Yes, but I will not get the bounty on his defeat,” muttered Gideon.  

“The bounty?” asked Dent.  “You hunt mages?”

“Only the evil mages,” said Gideon.  “And he was certainly evil.”

The group spent the rest of the night working on a plan to get Koopra back to the surface, and getting better acquainted with Gideon. They told him about their missing companion, and how they were hoping he might find his way back.  Upon hearing that one of their friends disappeared into the well, Koopra became alarmed.

“Your friend may never return,” she interrupted.

“What do you mean? Do you know what is in the well?” asked Dent.

“I know that Banth instructed the golem to throw any intruders into the well.  He said that it sent them to another plane…he threatened to throw me in pretty often…”

“He can no longer harm you,” said Ziona.  

“Do you know which plane the portal sends it’s victims to?” asked Gideon with interest.

“I am sorry, but I do not.  I only know that it got rid of anyone who was unlucky enough to fall in,” said Koopra.

Ziona looked to Dent and Doc with sadness and fear.  

What if they never saw Drexel again?


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## drexel

"Hey whats this?  Ahhhhhhhhhhh!"  <poof>


----------



## Horacio

Poor Drexel!

(BTW, I'm back in France )

Great updates, as always, Ziona!


----------



## Xaltar

The loss of Drexel begins the party's curse.  

From here on, they drop like flies!


----------



## denmstrsn

I think flies have longer life spans.


----------



## madriel

So we finally got to meet the long-awaited Gideon.


----------



## Breakstone

Oh, poor Drexel!

So, who's this Gideon fellow?


----------



## sandman

I'll never tell.    

..well not untill I do something cool in the story.. then I'll tell  lol.


----------



## Ziona

I think Gideon is going to be quite interesting to write about. I'll be posting more tonight when I get home from work, but for now, just know that he has some very unique qualities! He certainly fits in with the _Unusual_ Heroes!


----------



## Xaltar




----------



## PaynAndispare

Aye, Gideon is indeed an interesting fellow.  Wait till you read him in action ...


----------



## Dr Midnight

I want more pictures featuring the MasterMaze, Xaltar!

We set up a few example dungeons, each covering his dinner table. The guy's got hundreds of dollars worth of MasterMaze, and we used it all. It was gorgeous. He took some shots of the dungeon Lou and I made... I want those posted, now!


----------



## Ziona

Nicely done, Xaltar! 

So the Big Bad is calling us out, is he?


----------



## avangel

I'll take the guy in the middle.  You guys get the rest.  

FOR LATHANDER!


----------



## Xaltar

Avangel the half-elf / half-celestial right?  

That's too bad, Grumstorg, the Chosen of Gruumsh doesn't like elves of any variety.  He may just DIRE CHARGE you and tell his friends to clean up the rest of the Riff-Raff.

BTW - Since you have wings, do you taste like chicken?


----------



## Dartan

I'm starting to get scared.....


----------



## Xaltar

Here were a couple of the test scenarios for this weeks encounter (per the request of Doc Midnight):


----------



## PaynAndispare

OMG ... that is really really sweet.

Now I really can't wait until Thursday


----------



## Dr Midnight

*slobber*

MORE PICS!!!


----------



## Horacio

What is that wonderful MasterMaze? Is there any website?


----------



## Dr Midnight

www.dwarvenforge.com


----------



## avangel

Im an elf with the half celestial template.  Guess he loves me more now!


----------



## Horacio

Thanks, Doc!

It's too expensive for me, I still prefer Hirst Arts molds


----------



## denmstrsn

For the epic battle, I'll start to take odds on character deaths.  I figure that at least half of the core group will lose one character this battle.


----------



## Xaltar

Horacio,

Thanks for the link!  

That Hirst Art looks very cool, although very time intensive.  Something to look into after our house is finished and we have a better work/storage area for permanant landscape.


----------



## Ziona

*More Shiny Objects*

After Dent and Venus returned from leading Koopra and the monkey from the lab to the surface, the party regrouped and began venturing further into the dungeon.  Gideon decided to stay with the heroes to help them find their missing friend Drexel, since they had helped him by changing him back to human form.  But, he did say that once their friend was found, he had pressing business elsewhere.

And so they traveled, most of them in glum silence, thinking about where Drexel might be.  The only person who was very talkative at all was Lox.  The halfling took great pride in telling Gideon all about their “grand adventures.”  Just when Gideon thought he could take no more, Lox’s attention turned to something else.  

“Look at the eye on that statue,” he exclaimed.  “It’s _so shiny!_”

The party gazed at the statue of Gruumsh that stood along the corridor wall.  The only eye it had appeared to made from a fire opal.

“I want to have a closer look,” said Lox excitedly.

“Now wait a minute, lil’ buddy,” said Doc stopping Lox in his tracks.  “We don’t know what sorts of traps or villainous turmoil might be caused if you mess with that stone.”

“That’s why I’m going to inspect it,” said Venus.  Using his Spiderclimb ability, Venus slowly walked upon the wall next to the statue and reached for the stone.

“I’m not sure I like this idea,” said Ziona with a worried tone.

“Oooh, I can’t wait to see it,” said Lox happily.

Venus tugged at the sparking eye, but it didn’t want to budge.  On this third try however, he nearly shook himself off the side of the wall when the stone came loose.  

“See? Not a problem,” said Venus climbing down from his perch.

Then suddenly a loud, unearthly cry sounded from somewhere deep within the dungeon.  So startled were the companions that many of them drew their weapons for fear of an attack.  They stood tense for long moments, but nothing more happened.

“Like I said,” Ziona reiterated, “I’m not sure I liked that idea.”

Venus let Lox roll the opal over and over in his little hands.  Lox was in awe watching the sparkling colors change, then Dent took the stone from them both.

“I’ll hold onto the stone,” said the ranger.  “I want the first attack on anything that tries to take it.”

No one argued with Dent over the opal, they just watched as he tucked it away in his pack.  It was obvious, even to Gideon, that the half-elf had a deep hatred for the inhabitants of Rappan Athuk.

The day wore on and the heroes moved forward.  Occasionally they would come upon rooms, usually full of undead orcs or vicious wights.  None of them could withstand the sheer force of Ziona’s faith, however.  Similarly, almost none of the locks could withstand the skill of Lox’s nimble fingers.  However, when the halfling came across one that defeated his picks, he became rather irate.

“By my Grandpap’s hairy feet!  Stupid lock…gotta be magical or something…”

“May I be of assistance, Lox?”

Lox looked up to see Gideon standing over him.  

“If I can’t open this door,” said Lox with a nod of his head, “no one can.”

“I wasn’t going to open the door,” said Gideon with a smirk.  “I was just going to see what’s in the room.”

“That would be a neat trick, friend,” said Doc.  “But you see, the walls are made of stone, and sto…”

The heroes watched as their new ally seemed to blink and phase in and out of their sight.  Then the lightly armored warrior seemed to disappear.  Only Rossal and Glindil could see him as he plunged his head into the door as if it were an illusion!

Then Gideon pulled his head back from the door.

“It looks like a bedchamber,” he said matter-of-factly.  “But there seemed to be nothing of value, mostly just rats and vermin.”

“Lemmie try,” said Lox.

Both Lox and Doc raced towards the door and instead of their heads sticking through the door, their heads struck the door with a loud _thud_.

“Ow,” said Lox.  

“That smarts,” agreed Doc.

“Do you mind telling us how you managed to do that?” asked Dent.

“Are you some sort of magic user yourself?” asked Venus.

“Actually, I am a warrior.  I do not use magic,” said Gideon.

“Then how could you have done that?” asked Ziona.

Rossal and Glindil were sitting upright on each of her shoulders, eager to hear his answer.

“It is simply part of my ability,” said Gideon.  “That is all.”

“And what sort of ability is that?” asked Venus suspiciously.

Gideon turned and glared at Venus.

“Have I asked about your ability to scale the walls, or why you avoid your cleric’s holy gifts?” 

Venus was taken off guard, not thinking that Gideon would have noticed such things so quickly.

“We all have our gifts,” said Gideon in a softer tone.  “Ziona has her divine gifts, your friend Drexel you speak of, his were magical.  Mine happen to be my psychic abilities.  And your gift…”

“I would not necessarily call mine a gift,” said Venus bitterly.  “Vampirism is usually considered more of a curse.”

Gideon looked around the group, which now seemed darker, almost uneasy.

“I meant no offense,” said Gideon.  “I just don’t speak so openly with those I just met.”

“I understand,” said Venus.  Then after a moment, “We should move along.”

The next door the group came upon was locked as well. Again Lox tried to best the lock, and again his picks were defeated.

“Give me a moment,” said Gideon.  

The psychic warrior began to flash again as he phased through the wall.  The party listened carefully, but heard nothing.  In a moment, the door opened.

“I was able to unlock it from the inside,” said Gideon holding the door for them.

The large room within contained four pillars, and two smoking vats of liquid.  The heroes entered cautiously with their weapons drawn, but none of them were ready for what was about to happen.

Lox, being his usual curious self, began skipping around the room searching for anything shiny. 

“Hey guys, I found stuff!” he called as he reached into a small alcove.  “It looks like a pile of treasure or something. It’s all shiny.”

As the group turned, they saw a massive jelly-like creature dangling on the ceiling above the halfling.

“Lox, run!” cried Dent, but it was too late.  The large green slime dropped from it’s perch and landed on Lox, completely covering him in a painful ooze.

“Hold on, Lil’ Buddy!” called Doc.  He took out his whip and began lashing at Lox, trying to pull him free from the ooze that was burning into his halfling flesh.

“AAAAGGGGGHHHHH!! It’s burning me!!! Get it off, get it off!”

Doc’s whip began to sizzle when it had touched the slime, making him realize that separating Lox from it was impossible.

Lox fell to his knees screaming from the immense pain.  He took out his rod, pointed it in the air and shouted “ROD OF WONDER!”

Heavy rains began pelting him, but only managed to wash away a tiny spot where the slime was eating away his flesh.

Dent fired two flame arrows into his friend, burning away another patch of the painful ooze.  Lox fell backwards, his final scream fading out.

Ziona and Doc ran forward towards their friend, and Doc began administering a potion.

“C’mon, Roundy!  C’mon!”

The slime sizzled at the leather gloves that Doc wore, making him take them off once the potion was consumed.

Lox began coughing and struggling, trying in vain to escape the clutches of the green slime.  Weakly, the halfling lifted his rod and pointed it at himself.

“Don’t fail me now…” he muttered.  “Rod of…wonder….”

A tiny bead shot out of the rod and exploded into a giant Fireball as it made contact with Lox’s small body.  Doc and Ziona managed to dive out of the way, but could hear the halfling’s cry die out as his life was draining from him.  

Ziona quickly got to her feet and rushed to Lox’s side.  She could see that the green slime had been obliterated, but so had her friend.  Placing one hand on Lox  and the other on her holy symbol, the half-drow began praying and chanting, the tears rolling down her cheeks.  Doc, Dent, Venus and Gideon stood waiting to see if the blast had been too much for the poor halfling to bear.  Haley made a low whining noise, while the dragons hovered near her for comfort.  In a moment, which felt like an eternity, Lox opened his eyes and looked up at Ziona.

“Did it have any thing shiny?”

The rest of the group erupted into laughter and surrounded the halfling.

“Keep back and give him some room,” said Ziona sternly.  “I fear what other wounds the creature may have caused.”

“I feel weak, Miss Ziona,” said Lox lethargically.  “I don’t feel like I can stand up.”

“You don’t have to, Lox.  Just rest.”

“Is he going to be okay?” asked Dent.

“He will require more serious healing,” replied Ziona, “but his health will be restored.”

Ziona took off her pack and took out a small violet pouch.  She opened it and poured a small pile of shining granules into her palm.

“Just sit still and relax, Lox,” she said soothingly.  “Everything will be just fine.”

Lox saw the sparkling dust and smiled. 

“Shiny things always make me feel better,” he murmured.

Ziona smiled, then began sprinkling the diamond dust onto Lox as she prayed.

Meanwhile, Doc and Venus were inspecting the “stuff” that Lox had nearly died for.  It was a pile of corroded metal and bits of bone.  The only item they managed to find was a tiny stone horse.

“Weird,” said Doc.  “Must have been too tough for the slime to disintegrate.”

“Perhaps it’s magical,” said Venus.  “Let me have a look.”

Venus began casting Detect Magic on the figurine, then brought it over to Dent, who was patting Haley and talking to Gideon.

“We found this among the debris that Lox was sifting through before that slime attacked,” he said.  “It seems to be magical.  We thought you would want to hold onto it.”

“Thanks.”

Dent’s words of thanks were only echoed tenfold by Lox, who was now jumping up from the spot he nearly died in and was hugging Ziona.  The cleric accepted the hug, but then held onto the halfling for a moment, a sad and serious look growing on her face.

“Lox Lumley,” she said getting his attention. “You must be more careful.  You were nearly lost to us this time.  If you do not take more care and caution in your actions, you may not only hurt yourself, but you might hurt any one of us.  Promise me you’ll be more careful and less hasty from now on.”

Lox looked down at the ground, thinking about how much pain he had been feeling only a short time ago.  The burning was unbearable, and the fear was immense.  Lox looked up into Ziona’s cool silvery-violet eyes.

“I promise, Miss Ziona.  I’ll do my best to be more careful.”

Gideon, standing beside Dent gave a chuckle.

“Imagine that,” he said with a grin.  “A halfling making such a promise.”

“He has made such promises in the past,” said Venus with a sigh.  “I just hope this time he’s frightened enough to mean it.”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## denmstrsn

I am sorry that I shot Lox, but we needed to get that stuff off him.


----------



## avangel

Dent has a tatoo on his sig!  Woot!  ;p


----------



## Breakstone

Woah!

Poor Lox!

I only wish I had a player like that...


----------



## Ziona

*The Maze and The Mage*

After the heroes left the room of the green slime, they followed the corridor downstairs to the sixth level of the dungeon.  Gideon was never quite sure if he believed Venus was a vampire, but when the group began discussing where to leave the coffin, Gideon decided it must be true.

“You actually rest in a coffin?”

“I must,” said Venus flatly.

“And what about sunlight?” asked Gideon.

“I am unaffected by the glorious light of the sun…The Morning Lord has granted me much,” said Venus with reverence.

“So you are the one, then?  The ‘Soldier of Lathander?’” asked Gideon with wide eyes.

“I am he,” said Venus with surprise.  “I certainly hope you do not plan on collecting a bounty on my head, friend.”

“I only hunt wizards,” said Gideon with a smile.  “You needn’t worry about that.”

As the heroes traveled through the endless corridors, they slowly realized that they were going in circles.  Occasionally they found dead ends, which would result in their turning and changing direction again.  

“To the Abyss with this maze,” spat Dent.

The companions sat down after nearly three hours of endless wandering.  It felt as though they would never find their way out of the dungeon.  As they snacked on their rations, Ziona strummed her Elven lute lightly and hummed a soothing melody.  Lox watched Gideon as he created light blue mind blades and twirled them about his fingers.  Just as they were ready to begin wandering about the maze again, Gideon stopped twirling the blades, and hushed them all.

“Someone is approaching,” he said, readying the blue blades.

“How do you know?” asked Doc.

“I can hear their thoughts with my ring,” said Gideon.  “He must have heard the half-drow’s music.”

Ziona’s face flushed as she put away the lute and pulled out her bastard sword.  The party awaited their next foe, thankful for something to think about other than the winding passageways of the maze.

From around the corner came a hulking half-orc with a short sword in his hand and a lute strapped to his back.

“Halt, vicious foe, or I’ll have your hide!” cried Doc.

The half-orc stopped and stood his ground.

“Who are you that wonder Rappan Athuk?” he called.

“We are those who have come to smite the evil that inhabits these halls!” shouted Venus.

“Then why are you threatening me?” called the half-orc.  “I am not evil.  I am merely lost in the maze, like yourselves.”

“If you are not evil,” said Ziona stepping forward, sheathing her sword, “then you won’t oppose me when I cast on you.”

“Well, milady,” said the half-orc, “that depends what you want to cast on me.”

As Ziona stepped closer, the half-orc saw her silvery hair and grey skin.

“You are a _drow_ and you dare ask if I am evil?!” he exclaimed.

“I am a half-drow Priestess of Eilistraee,” said Ziona evenly.  “You have my word that I will only cast to see if your intentions are for good or evil.”

Meanwhile, Rossal communicated to Ziona that he could read no evil thoughts from the half-orc, only that he was unsure whether to trust her or not.

“Very well, milady,” said the half-orc.  He knelt before her as though she were a princess, and allowed her to cast Detect Evil on him.

“It’s okay,” she called to the others.  “What is your name?”

“I am called Gorthat, milady, and you are?”

“I am Ziona,” she said.  “These are my companions.”

“Well met, Gorthat,” said Dent.

“It’s _Gee-or-they_,” he corrected.

“Right,” said Dent with confusion.

“How long have you been lost within the maze, Gorthat?”

“As far as I can tell,” he replied, “nearly four or five hours.  But, I believe I have found a way out.  I only turned back because I thought I heard music.”

“That was Miss Ziona,” said Lox.  “She has a pretty voice.”

“I am quite fond of music, myself,” said Gorthat.  

“I imagine not many half-orcs become bards,” said Ziona curiously.

“Well, I don’t imagine many half-drow are clerics of good deities, either,” he said.

“About that exit,” said Gideon.

“Ah, yes. This way.”

Gorthat lead them back the way he had come, which eventually brought them to a small room with a door leading out.

Rossal, who had been communicating with Gideon on the way, had concluded that Gorthat wasn’t leading the party into a trap.  (Or if he was, he wasn’t thinking about it at all!)  He communicated this to the rest of the party so they could relax around the strange bard.

Gideon was almost happy that Gorthat happened upon the party, because now Lox had a new person to tell his tales of wonder and adventure to.  The odd thing was, Gorthat didn’t seem to mind, and even began to put the stories to music as they traveled.

Eventually, the group came to an open room with a stream running through it, which they entered slowly and carefully, at Gideon’s suggestion.

“Someone was just here,” he warned.  “Goblins, maybe. I couldn’t understand their language.”

But for all their caution, their foe still caught them off guard.  The sudden sound of chanting filled the air.  Before they knew it, a mud and stone avalanche dropped between them, separating Gideon, Doc, Dent and Haley from the rest of the group.  Ziona, Lox, Venus, Gorthat and the dragons began trying to dig through the debris, while their companions fought the onslaught of the goblins.

Venus, frustrated that they were getting nowhere, reverted to his gaseous form and seeped through the crevasses in the rocks.

Meanwhile, Ziona cast Stone Shape to try and create a passageway through the stone and mud.

On the other side of the wall, Doc lashed out at the invisible magic user and interrupted their spell, while Gideon used his mind blades to attack the goblins that poured into the room.  Dent fired his flaming arrows into the advancing goblins, while Haley chomped and tore into any that got too close to the ranger.

Seeing that he was losing the battle, the invisible mage jumped into the stream and tried to swim away unnoticed.  However, both Doc and Gideon saw the shape moving through the water and leapt in after it, not realizing the fast moving stream ended with a waterfall.

Thinking quickly, Gideon used his psionic ablility to make himself  float, and began wading around at the bottom of the waterfall.  Doc jumped out of the stream, rapier in hand, and watched for movement in the water.  But, the invisible mage cast Fear on Doc Midnight, and Gideon watched as his new companion fled in terror, running deeper and deeper into the caverns of Rappan Athuk.

Gideon, realizing Doc was long gone, and not sensing his opponent nearby, created a light blue oar and paddled back up to the rest of the party.  


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Heh, Gideon's cool...

Who's playing Gee-or-they?


----------



## Ziona

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Who's playing Gee-or-they? *




I'll give you one guess, "lil' buddy..."


----------



## Xaltar

In meta game terms...

The party is on level 6, Doc Midnight just found himself badly injured (5 hps remaining), and is tromping through level 10A fear-stricken.

Gideon, making a smart move in my book, decides it prudent to return to the party.

Thus Rappan Athuk claims another.  Not necessarily dead, but certainly out of action.


----------



## sandman

In meta game terms...

I kept doc afloat and swinging at the blasted goblin mage with my psionics but the monster just made too many 'cast on the defensive' spells succesfully and Doc failed his save.  I attacked a few times but needed my last few powerpoints to create my oar and paddle my levitating butt to the party. 

I just couldn't get him


----------



## Horacio

In fact, some weeks ago, Doc used that hal-orc bard in his signature 

I only hope ol' Doc Midnight find an exit and we will find him in another adventure...


----------



## Horacio

Silly double post


----------



## madriel

Good thing for Ziona that her hair's already white, otherwise Lox and Doc would be giving her grey hairs!.

Excellent update as usual.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Horacio:


> In fact, some weeks ago, Doc used that hal-orc bard in his signature
> 
> I only hope ol' Doc Midnight find an exit and we will find him in another adventure...




I hope my sig is not leading to any unfortunate forshadowing ... but alas, I can hold out no longer.

*enter stage left*

"I am Gnettles Von'Pyeeeeee"


----------



## avangel

At least you could TRY to hide it.. lol.


----------



## Ziona

Hey, no one knows who's going to get the axe next...could be you, could be me, could be anyone! 

(But you'll find out tonight when I post again...)


----------



## Horacio

Evil teaser, Ziona...


----------



## Xaltar

That's pretty funny coming from Avangel, who's character hasn't been seen in the story thus far.   

It's almost Thursday, are you ready for this?


----------



## Breakstone

I can't wait, guys!

My W, O, A, and H keys are starting to get worn out...


----------



## Ziona

*Lost*

“What do you mean he ‘ran away?’” asked Ziona in shock.

“The mage was casting on him, and suddenly, he looked terrified and he ran off,” said Gideon, explaining again.

“What happened to the mage?” asked Dent.

“I don’t know.  He was invisible, so I don’t know if he was still there, or if he fled, too.”

“First Drexel, now Doc,” sighed Ziona.  “Eilistraee give me strength.”

“There, there,” said Gorthat.  “I’m sure whatever spell the mage cast on him will wear off in time, and he’ll head back.”

“Yeah, but we thought Drexel would just come back , too, and he hasn’t,” said Lox shaking his head.

“Lox!” reprimanded Dent. 

“No, it’s okay,” said Ziona. “Drexel is going to have a hard time getting back to us, but Doc is now lost somewhere here…somewhere within this dungeon.  We must find him before something else does.”

“She’s right,” said Venus.  “But how do we know where he went?”

“We should just continue going deeper down until we find him,” said Dent.  “It’s all we can do.”

The gloomy group continued on until they found a place to rest.  Ziona prayed, and Gorthat sang songs to try to cheer them up.  Lox danced happily to every song that the half-orc played, until the rest of the group called them over to discuss what they should do next.  

“I say we just continue moving forward,” said Dent.  “We will find Doc.”

“There are many creatures here that could devour a lone adventurer,” said Gorthat.

“Which reminds me,” said Venus.  “How was it you came to wander the corridors of Rappan Athuk alone?”

“I was part of an adventuring group, not unlike yourselves,” began Gorthat.  “But the hound killed all of them but me.”

“A hound? What sort of canine kills an entire group?” Gideon asked Dent.

“Depends,” said Dent.  “What was the hound like?”

“Well, for starters,” said Gorthat, “it had three heads, and red eyes.  It was _huge_ and vicious…one of my companions nearly got away with me, but her wounds were too much for her to bear…our cleric died in the battle, and my skill was not nearly enough to save her.”

“I am sorry to hear of your loss,” said Ziona, sitting among them.

“The beast sounds unnatural to me,” said Dent.  “Where did you encounter such a monster?”

“Not far from here,” said Gorthat.  “Shortly after the battle, I headed this way and entered the maze again, hoping to find my way out.”

“We should get some rest, then,” said Ziona.  “If this beast lies in our path, we must have our strength to defeat it.”

The cleric turned from her companions, not noticing the rose that was now woven into her silvery hair.

Dent, Gideon, and Venus looked at Gorthat with matching grins.  They had watched the bard nimbly weave the rose into Ziona’s hair, yet she did not even flinch.  

“That’s an interesting skill you have there, Gorthat,” said Venus.

“It’s Gee-or-they,” he corrected.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next day the heroes continued traveling deeper into the dungeon.  Nearly every room and corridor they came across was empty or pillaged, and there seemed to be no sign of Doc.  Just when they were about to sit for a moment’s rest, they began to hear growling coming from behind one of the doors.

“It’s the beast,” said Gorthat.  “I knew we were getting close.”

The group readied their weapons and rushed through the door.  As they tore into the room, a monstrous three-headed hell hound stood before them, panting and drooling onto the floor.  Behind the hound were huge gates, which dominated the entire wall, floor to ceiling.  







The heroes began attacking the massive hound while it’s three heads moved rhythmically to destroy them.  Though they were successful in their attempts to strike the beast, they were not ready for the second head to rear back and breath upon them.  Fire engulfed everyone in the group except for Gideon and Lox, who dodged, and Ziona, who was not near enough to the second head of the hell hound to be affected.  However, the third head lashed out at the half-drow and bit into her flesh.  

Dent pulled his Vermillion Bag of Tricks from his pack and drew forth a dire bear!  Using his Whistle of Animal Control, he commanded the bear to attack the hell hound.  The angry bear lumbered in to battle the hound, tearing into the monster without hesitation. 

Meanwhile,  Venus continued his deadly attacks with his Blade of Xyzx Doomhand.  Before long, the huge hell hound was a bloody mess upon the floor, and no longer a threat to the group that fought together to defeat it.

“I can’t believe I was struck by the beast’s fiery breath,” grumbled Gorthat as Ziona healed him.

“Ah, but a battle is not a battle unless there is a war wound to prove it,” said Venus with pride.

“As long as there is a cleric to heal it?” asked Ziona with a smile.

“How else would you survive to tell the stories?” laughed Venus.

“There has got to be something of great importance behind these gates,” said Gideon.  “Or else there would not have been such an imposing creature guarding them.”

“Let’s find out,” said Lox with excitement.  

However, the halfling’s momentum slowed as he started to reach for the lock on the gate.  He thought of the promise he had made Ziona…he turned to the party and asked bashfully,  “That is, if you think we should…?”

“It is wise to use caution, Lox,” said Dent.  “There is no telling what we are going to find…let us send the dire bear ahead.”

Lox pulled forth his lockpicks, but found that the gate was not locked.  The gate swung open with a tremendous creak that sent a chill throughout the entire party.  The summoned bear proceeded forward and then suddenly roared loudly and disappeared.

“I don’t think that’s a good sign,” said Lox.

Venus began casting, and found that the entire corridor was highly magical.

“Something strange is afoot,” he warned the group.

The entire party entered the gigantic corridor with caution, and found it was not a comfortable place to traverse.  Ziona felt quite awkward being there, but couldn’t understand why.  The further they went into the corridor, the more uncomfortable they felt, until Lox and Gorthat began crying out.  It seemed that the corridor was beginning to drain away their strength.  Being halfway through the massive corridor, the group fought the horrible sensations they were feeling and ran through the gates at the end of the corridor.

All of them collapsed onto the white marble floor and panted as they regained their strength.  

“What a truly horrible experience,” said Ziona.

“Wow…look at those,” cried Lox.  

Before the group stood two huge statues, both standing twenty feet tall.  The first was a man, whose look was noble and serene.  The second was more of a rough carving, which looked more terrible and less perfect than the first statue, and held a lightening bolt above his head.  Below, on the base of the statues, was an archaic script.

Ziona stepped forward and, using her Helm of Language Comprehension, read the script aloud:

_Stone by stone and crafted by my hands
The tomb of Ereg Tal here stands
‘Til the end of time may be
Shall his goodness shine on thee.

Chiseled by the hand of Kor the Storm
Liegeman of Ereg Tal in peace and war
For to entomb his master’s bones
And thus to build eternal home.

Know ye who stand before the portal
Ereg was Titan, but not immortal
Nerull the Black did strike the fell blow
That laid my Mighty Master low.

Mortally wounded was Ereg Tal
The King I loved the most of all
And so I bore him to this cave
And from the stone carved our two graves.

About his blessed neck I placed
The Golden Torc, in life given free,
As Symbol of my fealty
So I sealed it in the sepulcher with he.

To the end stand I the honor guard
‘Til life empties from my mortal gourd
Know all that Ereg Tal was the beloved Master to Kor
Faithful Servant to His Lord._

“A golden torc? That’s mine!” cried Lox.

“I don’t think it would be wise to take an item from a soul at rest,” warned Ziona.  “Even the best intentions can have dire consequences.”

Her companions were forced to remember the elven warrior maiden whose tomb was defiled when they tried to protect her sword.

“I agree with Ziona,” said Gorthat.  “I don’t see why we would even want the torc of a titan.”

“It’s gold,” said Lox, “and everyone knows gold is shiny!  I bet it’s worth quite a bit of gold, too!”

“Whatever treasures these tombs held,” interrupted Dent, “I’m sure the minions of Gruumsh have taken them.”

“Perhaps one of us should check within to make sure the titan and the storm giant have not been defiled,” suggested Venus.

“I will use my ring to look into the tombs,” said Gideon.  “That way no one actually has to open the doors, which could trigger a trap or alarm.”

“That sounds like a fine idea,” said Gorthat.

Gideon activated his ring, which made him invisible to everyone but Rossal and Glindil. The dragons watched with interest as Gideon reached the ethereal plane and pushed his head through the door of the tomb.  What he saw within the tomb, the dragons could not tell, but the look of horror on his face told them that it was not good.

The psychic warrior became visible to the group again, and it was obvious something was wrong.  The color had drained from his face, and he shook violently.

“Gideon? Are you okay?” asked Ziona.

“We must flee,” said Gideon.

“What did you see?” asked Dent.

“Kor…the giant…it got out of it’s sarcophagus!”

“What do you mea…”

Gideon turned from the group and began fleeing back through the white corridor, the way they had come.

“Gideon!” called Ziona.

Venus and Dent readied their weapons, waiting for something to happen.  Then suddenly, a gigantic ghost came storming through the wall, emitting a terrifying moan on it’s way out.

Both Ziona and Lox are stricken with fear and fled the same way Gideon had.  Rossal and Glindil, who were on the cleric’s shoulders, held on tight as their friend ran for her life.

Meanwhile, the ghost of Kor the Storm Giant began casting.  Within seconds, Chain Lightening burst from the giant and sizzled as it struck the fleeing cleric, and knocked down Dent.  Gorthat ran to the ranger’s aide and administered a healing potion.  

Venus ran up to Kor without hesitation and began his onslaught.  However, he did not manage to hit the storm giant at all.  

Dent reached for his bow and fired three arrows at the undead giant.  As each hit their mark, Kor let out an ear-piercing shriek.  Behind him, the doors of his tomb swung open, and he reached out his hand to catch the humongous hammer that hurtled his way.  As the giant stepped forward with his weapon, his enormous foot blocked Venus’s escape route.

Dent continued to plug the ghost with his flaming arrows, while Haley growled and circled her companion as if warning him that they should leave.

Meanwhile, Gorthat took out his lute and began to sing, and his heroic melody began inspiring greatness in The Soldier of Lathander.

Venus, feeling as though adrenaline were pumping through his undead veins, lashed out at his foe with The Blade of Xyzx Doomhand.  He knew his blows were inflicting pain upon the giant by the way it screeched when he struck it.  His vampiric agility saved him several times, as Kor slammed his hammer down as if he were trying to smash an insect.  Venus saw that the giant was beginning to turn it’s attention towards the arrows that were stinging into it’s undead hide.  Knowing that his friends were in danger, Venus ran towards the tomb of Ereg Tal and shoved open the golden doors.

Kor heard the doors of his master’s tomb swing open, and turned to destroy the intruder who dared to enter such a sacred place.  Venus ran into the room then turned and stood his ground.  He wanted to make sure his companions had enough time to escape before the giant turned back to attack them.  Before he knew it, Kor was upon him and was swinging his hammer mercilessly around the tomb.  Raising his scimitar against the storm giant a final time, Venus Xyzx struck his foe and tried to dodge the crushing blow of the hammer.  His vampiric reflexes were not fast enough to save him this time however, and as the hammer fell upon The Soldier of Lathander, he reverted to gaseous form and began seeping out of the room.

Outside the tomb, Dent, Haley, and Gorthat had heard Venus’s battle cry, and half expected the warrior to exit the crypt the victor.  However, when they saw the gaseous form of their friend slowly creeping from the room, they knew they were no match for their foe.  The three of them ran though the white corridor, knowing that the rest of the party had headed in this direction as well.  

Dent knew that Venus would have to find refuge within his coffin if he were going to survive.  However, he also recalled the hours they spent wandering through the hellish maze, and he knew his friend was lost.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Xaltar

Another one bites the dust!


Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Ziona

DUST?!

That's a bad pun, Xaltar!!


----------



## denmstrsn

Seeing the hammer slam though the undead warrior was not one that Dent has soon forget.


----------



## Horacio

So our undead friend is a true dead now


----------



## PaynAndispare

Was a wild night in the dungeon for sure.  Venus had, at the time of his death, something like +19 just on his first attack, and with my dodge bonus up I think my AC was coming in at 39.

Hindsight being 20/20 and all I should have turned and fled ... however, I felt like a powerhouse and wanted to "step up to the plate" in a manner of speaking.  The Undead Storm Giant was a test in a way ... I wanted to see what I had, and I wanted to see what he had.

Quickly I realized I was way over my head ... Dent held in as did Gee-or-thay round after round ... but this guy tore me up.  The realization that I had left my coffin hours behind had not even donned on me until I was moments from gaseous form.

Was truly a sad moment for me that night.  That was my first real character death in D&D ... but, we have moved on.

*mourn Venus*

I guess introductions are now in order!

Exit Stage Left ... Venus, Soldier of Lathander, Vampire Fighter of the Unusual Heroes.

Enter Stage Right ... Gnettles Von'Pye, Gnome Sorcerer of the Unusual Heroes.


----------



## Ziona

Yeah, I plan on introducing Gnettles tonight when I'm able to post again.  Oh, yeah, and another character gets the boot, too!  

I really wanted to be able to catch up before the battle tomorrow, but I may not be able to without some major summarizing.  We'll see...I'll be typing my little fingers to the bone tonight!!


----------



## PaynAndispare

cheers to you Ziona ... you have done a great job presenting this to all here in the Story Hour forum


----------



## avangel

Ziona is the best.. she works her little fingers to the stone.. er.. bone.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Hey, Avangel, that was mean. You rock, Ziona.


----------



## Dartan

One more day until.......We get alot of treasure and shiny things...oh hey....That's Mine!!!


----------



## Horacio

Did I catch two clues about a certain lovelyu drow girl turning to stone?


----------



## Ziona

Aw, you guys are awful...  

We've all heard how Xaltar has been removing characters left & right...no one is safe from his EVIL clutches!!!   

(I must say, though, that my skin is grey, and not just because I'm a half-drow...)


----------



## Dr Midnight

Arrrgh... can we just play tonight?


----------



## avangel

No, I have an epic battle of my own tonight .. lol.


----------



## Breakstone

Poor Venus...

I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## denmstrsn

tick, tock, tick...  Time is running down.  Tomb stones are being prepared.  Arangments are being made.  Life, death it will all come down to the roll of a die.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Dent:


> tick, tock, tick... Time is running down. Tomb stones are being prepared. Arangments are being made.




I must agree with you Dent.  But there isn't one with my name one it ... for I am Gnettles Von'PYE, and I intend to rain down hell upon our foes.

3 feet of whoop ass coming to a seat near you!!
08.29.02


_~ the Pye man_


----------



## Ziona

*Low and Behold, a Gnome!*

Eventually, Dent, Gorthat, and Haley caught up with the rest of the heroes.  They explained what had happened to Venus, and decided to check his coffin to see if, by some miracle, he had made it back.  But it was just as they had expected…Venus was truly gone.  

Ziona said a blessing and the heroes carried the coffin of Venus Xyzx back to their wagon on the surface.  It was a long and silent journey back into daylight, but the companions managed it without much delay.

While loading the coffin onto the cart, Haley alerted Dent to an intruder.  The group, having been in Rappan Athuk for many days, were ready for anything at this point.  But when a gnome dressed in fine robes came upon them, it was not exactly what they had expected.

“Well, hello there,” called the gnome.  “I am Gnettles Von’Pye.  Have you defeated the great dungeon already?”

“Actually, we have not,” said Dent flatly.  “Can we help you with something, or are you just passing along?”

“Help _me_ with something?” asked Gnettles.  “Actually, I was hoping I could help you, lad.  That’s why I came all this way.”

“What exactly are you talking about, sir? Our time is short,” said Gideon.

“Well, I traveled from Lantan to Waterdeep looking for adventure, and I heard about a group of heroes who were bold enough to brave the evils of Rappan Athuk,” explained Gnettles.   “I was on my way to find all of you, and here you are.”

“Let me get this straight,” said Dent, “you were going to enter the dungeon and look around for us?  Do realize how crazy that would have been?  Rappan Athuk is very dangerous, and I can’t imagine anyone wandering…alone…”

“We must get back to the dungeon,” interrupted Ziona.  “A friend of ours is lost within, and the longer we take out here, the longer he remains alone in there.”

“Let me accompany you,” said Gnettles. “I am an accomplished sorcerer, and I’m sure you’ll find my many skills useful.”

Dent looked to Gideon, who shrugged.

“He seems sincere enough,” said Gideon nodding.  

“If you are sure you wish to enter Rappan Athuk,” said Dent, “you may accompany us, but I don’t understand your motivation for seeking us out and entering this place without reason.”

“I stayed in Waterdeep for several weeks,” said Gnettles.  “And much of the talk was focused on the brave and unusual heroes who traveled to Rappan Athuk.  I feel that I can be of service, and I want only to help you defeat the evil that infects this place.  Isn’t that reason enough?”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Introductions were made, and tales were told to Gnettles by Lox and Gorthat.  Lox was quite interested in what Gnettles heard about them in Waterdeep.  After all, he _had_ used a wish for them to gain fame, and it would be nice if the wish actually came true!  Dent and Ziona also filled Gnettles in on the details about Doc’s disappearance, and the loss of their friend Venus.

The heroes decided to use the folding boat that Dent had to travel on  the river they had come upon.  Knowing that all of them could not fit in the long, narrow row boat, Ziona cast Waterwalk on herself, and Gnettles cast Levitate. Gideon, Lox, Dent, and Gorthat climbed into the boat, while Haley decided she wanted to swim alongside the boat and keep an eye out for danger below the water’s surface.  They traveled this way for a short time before coming upon a small beach.

The party decided their boat ride could wait as they went ashore to inspect the cavern that opened up from the beach.  Cautiously they moved along the corridor, until they came upon a large cave.  The floor of the cave only went a short way before ending in a cliff, which created a sort of platform for the party to stand on.  Below them was complete darkness.

“What do you suppose is down there?” asked Gnettles.

“I suppose we could find out,” said Lox.

The halfling grabbed a stone from a pile of rubble in one of the corners and tossed it over the edge of the cliff.  A moment later, everyone heard the _thud_ of the stone hitting the ground below.

The party just turned and looked at Lox.

“What did I do?  Now we know it’s not a bottomless pit, or a hole that brings you to another word or something,” said the halfling defensively.

“Caution, Lox. More caution,” said Dent.

“I can create a stairway down if anyone thinks it’s worthwhile to see what is down there,” said Ziona. 

“We might as well check it out,” said Gorthat.  “Could be important.”

The rest of the group either nodded or shrugged, and Ziona began casting.  A moment later, a glowing, translucent stairway appeared leading down into the pit. Before anyone could make a move towards the stairs, however, the faint glow of the stair case allowed Ziona to notice a bunch of eyes floating up towards her.  Without warning, Ziona began casting defensively, and her staircase vanished.  Realizing that her Flame Strike seemed to have no effect, she pulled out her bastard sword.

Seeing that something was amiss, her companions followed her example and readied their weapons.  Dent fired two arrows as soon as he saw the beholder rise out of the pit.  Both arrows sunk into the monster, but it continued to hover a short distance from the group. 

Rossal and Gnettles tried to cast at the beholder, but found that nothing came of their spells.  Gorthat began a heroic battle hymn and Gideon’s blue mind blades appeared in his hands.  However, before anyone else could react, seven rays shot from seven of the creature’s eyes.  

The first ray struck Gideon and he fell to the ground snoring.  
The second struck Haley and turned her to stone.  
The third hit Lox and sent him slumbering to the ground.
The fourth hit Ziona, who turned to stone.
The fifth ray missed Gnettles, who was standing behind (the now stone) Ziona.
The sixth and seventh rays missed Dent and Gorthat, who were too busy singing and firing arrows to notice.

Gnettles took cover behind his new friend and waited for the perfect opportunity to attack.  Dent continued firing arrows at the beholder, which was beginning to resemble a pincushion.  Gorthat, realizing that his song was not working, took out his short bow and began firing at the monster as well.  

The beholder continued to fire rays from it’s deadly eyes, but could not seem to strike Rossal or Glindil.  Dent and Gorthat were also proving to be difficult targets, especially since Lox was now awake and flailing around screaming “Rod Of Wonder!”    Unfortunately, harmless, shimmering colors shot out of the rod and danced about the room.

Angered by it’s inability to defeat it’s foe, the beholder closed it’s central eye and began firing with more of it’s eyes than it had before.  When Gnettles heard Lox crash back to the floor asleep, he knew it was time to cast!  The gnome jumped up from his hiding spot behind the statuesque Ziona, and began reciting the chilling words of a spell.  Dent and Gorthat watched as an Ice Storm pelted and destroyed the beholder, and cheered as the deadly beast dropped.  

“You see? Gnettles Von’Pye is a worthy ally indeed,” said the gnome with a gigantic grin.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Oh no, Ziona!

Damn those Beholders!


----------



## Ziona

*Raging Mad*

“This is unbelievable,” said Dent solemnly.  

“Well, we can’t carry them with us,” Gorthat sighed.  “I’m sure nothing is going to happen to them here. After all, they do look like statues.”

“Statues that I’m sure the followers of Gruumsh would gladly defile if given the chance,” snapped Gideon.

“We *can* carry them,” interrupted Gnettles.  “I can levitate them wherever we go, so that they are never left behind.”

“That’s great,” said Dent. “We need to take them back to town if we’re going to have them restored. Will your spell hold out that long?”

“Back to town?” asked Gorthat.  “I thought we were going to go deeper into the dungeon to find this Doc Midnight fellow?”

“That was before Ziona and Haley became statues,” Dent huffed. “We cannot keep traveling like this…we’re losing everyone…”

“It’s okay, Dent,” said Lox comfortingly.  “I’m still here.” 

“Sorcerer, get your spell ready,” said Gideon. “We’re heading back to town.”

The remaining heroes made their way back to the stream and unfolded the boat.  Gnettles was already levitating with the statues, which left Dent, Lox, Gideon, and Gorthat the boat.  They began traveling downstream again, hoping to locate a way to get back to the surface.  After a short boat ride, they came upon another beach, where a dark-haired woman was wielding a great sword against a horde of goblins.  On the opposite side of the stream was another beach with gigantic doors.  A bridge farther down the stream connected the two.

“We must help the lady in distress!” cried Gorthat.

The half-orc leapt from the boat and landed on the beach.  Something about the way the woman moved and swung her sword seemed peculiar to the bard, but he ran in to help her regardless.

Dent and Gideon climbed off the boat, while Lox and Gnettles remained with the boat to keep it from floating down stream.

Somehow, it seemed that the woman wasn’t in need of help.  As the heroes approached, the woman hacked down a goblin in a single blow, then turned and cleaved into the next two!  Then the woman was actually struck by one of the wretched goblins, and the most peculiar thing began happening.  The woman bellowed angrily as if possessed by an ogre!  Her pupils dilated and she began to froth at the mouth in her frenzy.  She chopped down goblins as if they were saplings, and then turned to see the half-orc Gorthat standing at her side.

“Nnnnnaaaaarrrrrgggggnnhhhhhhhh!!!!”

The strange woman turned and drove her great sword into Gorthat.  His allies froze for a second with shock, then ran up to the woman to prevent her from dicing him up like she had her other foes.

Gorthat fell to the ground bleeding.  Gnettles saw his friend in need, and having no healing gifts, decided it would be best to turn the half-orc into something less threatening to the woman. The gnome cast Polymorph Other and Gorthat became a frog!

“Wow!  A frog!” cried Lox.  “Can you turn me into something, Gnettles? Plllleeeeaaaase?”

The woman slowly started to calm down as she saw the human and the half-elf approaching her. 

“What in the Abyss are you doing here?” shouted Dent. “Can’t you see the man was trying to aid you?”

“That abomination is not a man,” said the woman.  “He is part orc…and you must be mad if you travel with such filth.”

“He is a good man, who fights against evil.  You know nothing of him,” said Dent.

“I know his kind, and they are evil…every last one!”

“Who are you?  What are you doing in Rappan Athuk?” asked Gideon with anger.

“I am Nola Ravenheart of the Black Raven Tribe,” she said coolly.  “I have come to challenge the evils of this dungeon to prove my worth.”

“Hope they carve that on your headstone,” said Gideon.  “Let’s get out of here.”

Gideon and Dent turned to leave, and Nola sheathed her sword.  Meanwhile, Gnettles cast Dispel Magic, and the frog became Gorthat once again.   Just as Gorthat turned to chide Nola for her actions, the giant doors on the other beach burst open.  Five hulking orcs lumbered through the doors, one of them carrying a middle-aged human female.

The largest orc stepped forward and pointed at Gorthat.  “Son! You can’t leave yet!”

“You see?” spat Nola.  “He’s in league with the orcs!”
“Your mother for the half-drow…Lolth will reward us greatly for this, my son,” growled the massive orc.

Dent turned to face Gorthat, and the orc holding the woman throws her to the ground.  The ranger realized the woman must be the half-orc’s mother by his reaction to her pain.

“Join us in defeating them, Gorthat,” hissed Dent.  “Don’t do this.  We can defeat them.”

“You have lost your family, ranger,” spat Gorthat. “Do not make me lose mine!”

“This is all the family I have _left!_” yelled Dent.

“I’ll not wait while you bargain with that creature,” warned Nola. “I am here for my own purposes, not for this.”

“Shut up, lady!” cried Lox. “Let Dent handle this.”

From within the cave behind the orcs, the party faintly heard a voice… “Roundy?”

“Roundy?” said Lox. “That’s me!  I’m Roundy!  Doc, where are ya?”

“Subdue him,” growled the large orc to the orcs within the cavern.

“I must deliver the half-drow to Borthog or they will kill my mother,” said Gorthat.  “You cannot stop me.”

“Just delay,” said Dent.  “We will defeat them, Gorthat.”

“Hmmm…Gruumsh senses the deceit in you, Son,” bellowed Borthog.

By this time, Nola had made her way to the rope bridge that connected the two beaches.

“Don’t attack them!” shouted Gorthat. “Think of my innocent mother!”

One of the orcs, who appeared to be a cleric of Gruumsh, stepped forward and began casting at the group.  Gideon quickly took a potion from his pack and chugged it down.  His Boots of Speed combined with the Fly potion he drank allowed him to fly over to the statues and take them a safe distance away.  Rossal and Glindil, having communicated with Gideon, flew after him and stood with the statues while the psychic warrior flew back to the battle. As he arrived, he saw an orc raise his sword against Gorthat’s mother.

*NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!* 

Gorthat lunged towards the bridge that would lead him to his mother, but it was too late.  The orc had lobbed the woman’s head from her shoulders, causing the battle to erupt.

Nola ran at Borthog with her great sword and viciously attacked the one-eyed orc, while Gnettles tried to cast upon the evil creature.  However, the gnome’s spell seemed to have no effect on the orc.

“The cruelty of Gruumsh runs through my veins!” roared Borthog.

Before long, Dent, Lox, and Nola were attacking the orc leader from every angle. Nola and Lox had him flanked, while Dent fired arrows into him from the other side of the beach.  Gideon flew above the melee and began throwing his mind blades at the orcs trying to come out through the doors.

Meanwhile, Gorthat raised his sword high into the air, and let a monstrous battle cry escape his lungs. He moved quickly towards his mother’s murderer and struck the orc cleanly in the jugular, tearing it’s head off it’s shoulders with one swift strike!  He watched it’s head bounce across the floor, then turned and dipped the tip of his sword into the puddle of blood that was draining from his mother’s body.

At the same time, Borthog shouted for the doors to be sealed, then turned and spit blood and phlegm into Nola’s eyes.  The barbarian woman became enraged at the pain and began to howl angrily.  Dent turned and began firing his arrow at the fleeing orcs, who managed to make it into the cavern before the giant doors shut.  

Gorthat strode towards his father, who was about to smash the halfling with his giant axe.  But, upon seeing his son, he turned and smiled evilly.

“You know what will be worst about this, father?  It won’t be that you died…it won’t be that your ‘weakling’ son delivered the final blow…it will be that, for the last second of your life, we’ll _BOTH_ have human blood in our veins!”

Gorthat’s sword struck his father with such force that the massive orc was sent toppling backwards into a puddle of his own blood.

Without another word to the party he had traveled with, Gorthat turned and picked up the body of his mother and began walking away from them.

“Gorthat,” called Dent.  “Gorthat…”

The half orc did not respond or stop.  He continued to walk until he found his way out of Rappan Athuk.  He knew his only reason for traveling with the Unusual Heroes was now gone.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## denmstrsn

This time during the campaign, characters drop off at a unnerving rate.  The only question that you have to keep asking is, "Who is next?"


----------



## Dr Midnight

Yeah, but with any luck we'll see a little of THIS tomorrow, and old warriors will be reunited:


----------



## Breakstone

Woah...

Doc's back? Hooray!

Say, when's this "Inmir the Forsaker" coming into play?


----------



## madriel

Ziona AND Venus dead?


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

When is Avangel joining the group? He hasn't been there at all.

I don't understand why Venus couldn't make it back to his coffin. He has an hour to make it and can travel up to 9 miles. He couldn't make it to his coffin in that amount of time? That is a damn shame.

I hope someone remembers to bring some Stone to Flesh scrolls next time. That is one of the major disadvantages of sorcerers, you can't adjust to the situation when needed. A wizard could probably have Ziona and Haley back to flesh in no time.


----------



## Horacio

Ziona a stone statue! 

I hope you will restore her, people!

And Doc is back! Doc is back! COOL!


----------



## denmstrsn

Who said anything about Ziona being dead?


----------



## avangel

I'll join soon, Ziona's almost caught up!

Great pic midnight!  I can just hear Doc's battle cry now!


----------



## Xaltar

Venus had several hours of maze to go back through in order to reach his coffin.  

I allowed him a chance to make it through because he was in gaseous form, but he just wasn't able to navigate his escape in time.


----------



## Horacio

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *Who said anything about Ziona being dead? *




With restore I meant turn her to flesh again 

So who will die (or dissapear, or be turned to stone, or...) to leave place to Avangel?


----------



## Ziona

*Surprises*

“Damn this god-forsaken place,” spat Dent.  The ranger stood over Nola while she cleansed the thick, stinging mucus from her eyes in the stream.

“You must realize that not everyone who agrees to be your ally truly is,” said Nola standing up.  

“But you judged Gorthat on his race,” said Gideon, “not by what you knew of him.”

“What you knew of him didn’t seem to make a difference,” snapped Nola.  “He was going to betray you all.”

“But his Mother…” said Gnettles.  “The poor woman.”

The group was silent for a moment, thinking about everything that had happened in such a short time. 

“We must get moving,” said Dent. “We have to bring Ziona and Haley back to Waterdeep to see if there is anything the mages can do to help them.”

The group began walking to the area where Gideon left Rossal and Glindil with the statues while they talked.

“I believe there is a spell,” said Gnettles, “but it is one that I do not comprehend yet, myself.  I’m sure there are those in town who can be of service.”

“And what are your plans, Nola?” asked Gideon.

“My plans are to get through those doors and kill the goblins and orcs,” she replied coolly.  “I am here to prove to my tribe that I am able to fight as a barbarian woman, not just make babies.”

“I should think that much is obvious,” said Gnettles.

“Family is very important to my tribe,” explained Nola. “Yet I am not content to stay within the tribe like my sister and start a family.  I prefer to fight as my brothers do, and this task was given to me to prove that I am able…I _will_ defeat the evils here, or else I shall die trying.”

Dent nodded.  “You realize you aren’t going to get through those doors alone?”

“We can get you through those doors, Nola,” said Gideon. “But we must go back to…”

Gideon stopped mid-sentence, noticing that Rossal and Glindil were not where they were when he left them.

“What is it?” asked Dent.

“The dragons…they aren’t here.”

“Are you sure this is where you left them?” asked Lox looking high and low.

“I am positive. They would not willingly leave Ziona, would they?”

“Never,” replied Dent.

“Well, let me just get her and the tiger out of the water, and we’ll see if they come back,” said Gnettles.

The gnome cast Levitate again, but only the stone tiger came out of the water.  Attached to Haley’s tail was a vial with a note inside, which read:

“Your friend will be returned to you when the debt owed to me is paid.”

“What trickery is this?” asked Nola.

Gideon cursed as he recognized the handwriting.

“Who is it, Gideon? Tell us what you know…I haven’t the patience for these games anymore,” warned Dent.

“It seems that an acquaintances of mine has taken Ziona,” sighed Gideon. “I was unaware that he was nearby.”

“An ‘acquaintance?’” growled Dent.  “What in the Abyss is that supposed to mean?!”

“I have a debt that needs to be paid, and apparently this person has decided to come and take some collateral.  I am truly sorry, as it was not my intent to have this happen,” explained Gideon.  “We should still return to town and see about that spell, that way when we do find Ziona, she can be restored.”

“This is unbelieveable,” cried Dent.  “Is there anything you’d like to tell us, Nola? How about you Gnettles?”

Dent’s outburst startled Lox, who went over to his friend and tugged on his cloak.

“It will all be okay, Dent.  You’ll see,” said Lox.  “After all, we can’t be the most famous adventuring party if we’re all dead, silly,”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The party left Rappan Athuk and began their journey back to Waterdeep.  Gnettles levitated Haley back to the cart, where they were greeted by Spleckle.  Nola explained that she would not accompany them into the city.  She blew on a bone whistle, and a gigantic raven flew from the sky and landed beside her.  

“This is Talon,” she said.  “Take my whistle.  When you return, blow on it three short times and we shall be here.”

“Where are you going in the meantime?” asked Gnettles.

“I will be here within the forest.  Waterdeep is not a place where I would feel welcome.”

With that, Talon lifted into the sky and the barbarian woman flew away on the back of the giant raven.  Dent put Nola’s whistle in one of his pouches, and the heroes made their way to Waterdeep.  

While back in town, Gnettles went to the arcane libraries in the mage’s guild to do some research.  He found valuable information about a key that would open the doors to the orcish city in Rappan Athuk.

Dent and Gideon brought Haley to the mage shop that Gnettles suggested, and the shopkeeper cast Stone to Flesh to restore the tiger back to normal.

Lox decided that he would like to visit his “friend” Sally while in town.  Since she wasn’t at the tavern she normally worked at, he decided to drop by her home.  When he arrived, she let him in with a surprised look upon her face.

“Lox Lumley! You’ve returned!”

“Yeah, but I’m only here for a short while, Sally,” said Lox.  “We have to go back to the dungeon and rescue our friends before long.”

“Lox…I have something to tell you that may change your mind about returning with your friends,” said Sally slowly.

Lox just sat there smiling at the halfling woman.  She was always so happy, with her pretty white smile and long halfling braids…

“Lox, I’m with child.”

“Really? Congratulations, Sally,” said Lox with a bit of disappointment.  “I guess you couldn’t wait for me, since I’m in the most famous adventuring party and all.”

Sally smiled at Lox, and patted his cheek lightly.

“Lox, they are our babies.”

A dumbfounded look crossed Lox’s face.  He stood up from his seat and laughed nervously. 

“Heh, for a moment I thought you said ‘ours’ and ‘babies.’”

“I did, Lox.  The mages tell me we’re going to have twins.”

“Oh…well, Sally…are you sure they’re not mistaken? I mean, are you sure?”

“Of course I’m sure Lox.  Why are you acting so strange?  Don’t you _want_ to be a father?”

“Well, I mean, what kind of dad would I be if I were always out on adventures or searching for treasure? That wouldn’t be a very good dad,” explained Lox.

“Which is why you aren’t going to go adventuring any more, right Lox?” Sally said flatly.

“What?  Sally…I…I have to save my friends!  I didn’t mean for you to have babies!”

“Lox Lumley!  You are going to marry me, and we are going to have a family!” 

Sally burst into tears as the frightened Lox fled from her house to a tavern he was not known to frequent.  Lox cursed his luck all the way to the tavern.  First the merchant cheated him out of his money on the sword, now Sally says she’s pregnant…what did he do to deserve this?  Suddenly, a vivid mental image appeared in the halfling’s head.  He remembered the frail man from the maze, whose gem he took.  He hadn’t meant to break the poor man’s arm, but he did remember that the man yelled something about a curse.  Could it be?  

“Nah…” thought Lox nervously.  “That’s just silly.”

Lox entered the tavern and crawled onto the barstool to order some ale.  He noticed an oddly dressed man sitting at the end of the bar by himself.  The man was all dressed in a deep red, and had a mask on his face.  Lox thought of Belasco for a moment, and became very curious about the man in red.  He hopped down from his stool and climbed onto the stool nearest the mysterious man.

“Hey mister,” said the halfling, “you wanna buy me a drink? I just found out my lady friend is pregnant.”

The man in red looked at Lox and nodded.

“Sure, why not?” said the man.  “What is your name, little fellow?”

“I’m Lox Lumley.  What’s your name?”

“I am called Inmir,” said the man.  “Barkeep? Get this halfling a drink!”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next day the group met at the town gates and prepared to leave.  Lox was late, as they had come to expect.  However, this time, when Lox actually showed up, he was accompanied by a man dressed in red.

“Hullo, everyone.  This is Inmir,” said Lox.

Dent sighed.  He felt as though he hardly knew anyone anymore, and didn’t really feel like “welcoming” another adventurer to the list of those who have died or disappeared. 

“Inmir?  I’m Dent Masterson.  Is there something we can do for you?”

“Well, Lox here mentioned that you were heading to Rappan Athuk.  It is my understanding that you are returning to rescue allies?”

“Let us speak of this outside town,” said Dent.

The companions waited until they were a little ways down the road and began talking again.

“What is it you think you can do to help us?” asked Dent.

“Well, actually, I was just hoping to accompany you, and in return for my assistance in defeating your foes, I would like my fair share of the treasure,” explained Inmir.

“Listen, there are enough treasure hunters in the world,” said Gideon. “Rappan Athuk is not a treasure trove, it’s a dungeon of death! We are not traveling back for fun and games, or to collect treasure.  We are on a quest to save our allies.”

“Well, then you should see no harm in adding another ally to your ranks,” said Inmir.  

“It’s your death wish,” mumbled Dent.

As the party traveled, Gnettles explained that he had read about a key that would allow them to open the doors in Rappan Athuk.  However, they would need to go see a brass dragon named Rezkalar in Anauroch order to gain more information on the key.  Although somewhat skeptical, the heroes decided it was all they could do if they wanted to save their companions.

However before they could travel to The Great Desert to see Rezkalar, they had to return to Rappan Athuk if they were going to find Nola.  When they arrived at the entrance of the dungeon, Dent blew the whistle three times as he had been instructed.  Astonishingly, moments after the whistle was blown, the giant raven was spotted soaring above them in the sky.  When Nola and Talon landed, the heroes explained to them what they had found out about the key, and what they had to do to locate it.

The heroes were off, some riding in the cart, while others soared in the sky above.  While traveling, Lox began to the tell the rest of the group what he had already told Inmir in town.  The halfling explained that he would soon be a father of twins.

“Great…that’s all the world needs is two more Lumley’s running around,” laughed Gideon.

“I left Sally a bunch of gold while she was sleeping, but Inmir convinced me to talk to her before we left,” said Lox with embarrassment.

“What did you tell her?” asked Dent.

“I told her she better have a wedding dress when I get back,” he smiled.  

“Lox Lumley, a father and husband,” laughed Dent.  “What is this world coming to?”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight

I feel like I should tell of how this played out of game... Doug (Dartan, Lox, etc.) isn't known for being gentle with the NPCs. 

He was yelling at her, accusing her of slutting around Waterdeep. He then pulled her close and kissed her, then threw her on the ground and told her "You better have a wedding dress when I get back!" It may sound cruel, but the way Doug delivered his lines had me laughing for maybe five minutes. My whole chest hurt. 

BIG GAME TODAY I KILL STUFF smash smash


----------



## Ziona

Yeah, well, I wasn't gonna add "slutting around" in the story.


----------



## Horacio

LOL!

Your city updates are the best!


----------



## avangel

"Get her Gideon!", said Lox 


lol.


----------



## PaynAndispare

The faint glow of the lantern casts long shadows in the room.  The hour is early, to early for the sun, but not enough to keep the birds quiet.  I have been troubled with sleep.  The countless years I have spent in preparation for a day such as today has overwhelmed me.  I feel like I am not ready, I feel that I have not mastered the elements in the way I see fit.

My name is is Gnettles Von'Pye of the Pye Clan, and this is my story of how I came to know the Unusual Heroes.

Young I was when the ways of magic I turned to.  Under the tutalidge of my grandfather Grumsham, I was trained in the ways of magic.  He taught me many wonderful and strange things.  _Mage Hand_ was one of my favorites as an apprentice, though I quickly grew fond of erruptive spells.  It was appearant at an early age that I had a knack for the arts, and Grumsham was forging me to become an Arch Mage.  As the years passed, the abilities I obtained continued to flourish ... but I was not happy.  I needed something to apply all of this knowledge to, and Grumsham could sense this in me.  One evening during dinner Grumsham mentioned a group of adventurers called the Unusual Heroes, he inquired if I had ever heard of them.  Indeed I had heard of them ... word of some of their adventures had traveled far and wide.  I remember him looking at me at that moment and nodding.  Not another words was spoken for the duration of the meal.  I went off to bed early that evening, somewhat confused by the dinner conversation, or lack thereof.  When I woke the next morning, the house was empty, all except a small note held in place on the wall with a dagger.

_Gnettles, your time has come.  There is nothing more for me to show you.
Seek out the Unusual Heroes, seek them out so that you can use what you
have learned.  You will bring honor to your name Gnettles, you will bring
honor to the Von'Pye's.

Grumsham_

Well, here I am, at this ungodly hour, recalling this story for you.  Today is the day I have trained all of my life for.  Today we face a foe unlike any foe we have previously encountered.  Today I am Gnettles Von'Pye of the Pye Clan, Sorcerer of Grumsham ... soon, I shall be Gnettles Von'Pye, the Arch Mage of the Unusual Heroes.


----------



## Dartan

Only a few more hours....i can feel death starting to watch us closely.....who's gonna be the first??


----------



## avangel

I think me.  I'm going to charge the front lines after all  ;p


----------



## Dr Midnight

Here's my bet on death likelihood, from most likely to last:

1. avangel
2. arden
3. Inmir
4. Lox
5. Gnettles
6. Dent

I leave work in an hour... can't WAIT...


----------



## avangel

1. avangel
2. inmir 
3. arden
4. Gnettles
5. Dent

Dent is the best protected of all of us.. he will shoot his bow alot.. lol.

Good bet on Dent living Doc!


----------



## Ziona

*Rezkalar’s Lair and Beyond*

The companions traveled cautiously through The Great Desert along trade routes and common routes.  They did not want to risk a run-in with Zhentarim patrols or roaming barbarians.  Following the map that Gnettles created from the books in the library, they came upon a huge castle made of sand.  The front door of the large castle was open wide, allowing them to enter.

A large dragon with scales of burnished brass and mottled green wings stood on it’s hind legs with one front claw on it’s chin.  It’s puzzled expression seemed to be prompted by a book that rested near it’s feet.
_(Text taken from The Book of Challenges)_

“Wow, look at all the gold!” shouted Lox.

Rezkalar turned his head to look down upon them, and a wisp of smoke escaped from snout.  Gnettles pushed Lox aside and stepped forward.

“Greetings, Great Rezkalar!  We have come to ask you a question of great importance,” he called.

Rezkalar looked back down at his book, and his frustrated look returned.

Gnettles turned and looked at his companions, and shrugged.

“If you could answer but one question, Rezkalar, we will be on our way, great dragon,” Dent called.

“Hey, dragon! Can I have some gold? What do dragons need so much gold for anyway?” shouted Lox excitedly.

Rezkalar looked down at the halfling again.  “What do *you* need gold for?”

“I have two babies on the way,” said Lox.

“That is all Faerun needs…two more of you.”

“Hey, that’s the second time someone has said that…I don’t think I’m going to take that as a complement,” Lox said, crossing his hands over his chest.

“Lox, please quiet down,” warned Dent.

“I am in the middle of solving a puzzle right now, I’m afraid.  Your question will have to wait,” said Rezkalar.

“A puzzle, eh?  How about we help you solve your puzzle, and then you answer our question?” asked Gnettles.

“Very well,” said Rezkalar, another plume of smoke issuing from his snout.  “But I warn you, I’ve had the book for months and have not figured out this puzzle.”

“It does not sound like we’re getting the key,” grumbled Nola.

“Let us look upon your book, great Rezkalar,” called Gideon.  The party took the book and began looking at it’s cover. The green book had fourteen lines of runes across it’s face.

“What sorta puzzle is that?” asked Lox.

“Apparently the book belonged to a wizard named Zyphur.  He was known for organizing his spells in strange ways,” explained Rezkalar.  “Once the runes on the front of the book are deciphered, the lock opens and the puzzle is finished.”

The heroes hunkered down onto the floor of the dragon’s lair and looked at the book for long, boring hours.  During this time, Lox entertained himself by talking to Rezkalar, who was growing tired of hearing the halfling speak. 

“Lox, get over hear and leave the dragon alone,” growled Gideon.

“I’m not doin’ anything wrong, Gideon. I’m just making a friend…a friend with lots of gold.”

Lox threw himself into the large piles of gold and started flailing around.  This caught everyone’s attention, even Rezkalar’s.

“Lox, get over here!”

“Wow, swimming in gold isn’t as fun as it sounds,” said the halfling rubbing his chin.

Hours passed and eventually the heroes began to realize there was a pattern to the script.  Gnettles suggested that perhaps the symbol was an apostrophe, which was when the heroes began shouting out the names of spells.  The cover of the book was a sort of index describing which spells were located in the book.  Once the group named them all, the lock was undone and the book opened freely.

The spells on the cover were:
Melf’s Acid Arrow
Drawmij’s Instant Summons
Bull’s Strength
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Rary’s Mnemonic Enhancer
Leomund’s Trap
Mordenkainen’s Lubrication
Cat’s Grace
Otto’s Irresistible Dance
Evard’s Black Tentacles
Bigby’s Interposing Hand
Otiluke’s Resilient Sphere
Nystul’s Undetectable Aura
and Tasha’s Hideous Laughter.

“Wonderful work,” said Rezkalar nodding his head.

Gnettles asked the brass dragon about the key, and Rezkalar explained that the key could be found in the drow city of Chael-Rekshaar.  He explained that there was an opening to the Underdark city in The Silver Marches.

“I can lead us through the Savage Lands and into the Silver Marches,” offered Nola.

“The Silver Marches are a place of hope…don’t change that,” said Rezkalar.  

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Nola lead the companions back through the desert and into the forests of The Savage Lands.  Just before they had reached The Silver Marches, a beautiful elven woman rode up to them on horseback.

“Hail, great adventurers,” she called as she dismounted.  “I am Arden Windsong, and I have been sent by Elminster and the Harpers to find you.  Great danger is brewing within Rappan Athuk.”

“I am Dent Masterson, milady.  The dangers are great in Rappan Athuk.  Which are you referring to?”

“The allegiance between Gruumsh, Bane, and Lolth,” warned Arden.  “As unusual as it may sound, it is true.  The trio of evil is forming an army to attack and take over the area, and the first place they intend to strike is Waterdeep.  I have been sent to help you locate the key in the Underdark city of Chael-Rekshaar, and assist you in Rappan Athuk.”

Introductions were made, and the wagon was hidden in a safe place.  Arden lead them through the Silver Marches to the opening that would take them into the darkness below.  On the way, she warned them of the creatures that lurked in the Underdark, such as the desmodus.  She explained that there were rumors that bat-like creatures called desmodus were spotted in the area, and were believed to be living in the Underdark, although they were thought to be extinct not so long ago.

They arrived at the crevice in the earth and began entering slowly. Once they were all inside, the companions moved slowly down the cave-like corridor.  Gnettles cast light on Nola’s sword to serve as  a light source.  As they entered a large, open cavern, arrows began to fly from the darkness, striking the barbarian several times.  Nola began to growl and bellow as she had when the heroes first encountered her, the berserker frenzy taking control of her. 

The desmodus began dropping from the ceiling to attack the intruding adventurers. The three that were on Nola were viciously biting and clawing at her.  When she dropped one with the might of her sword, another came to pounce on her.







A desmodu leapt down in front of Gideon and attempted to strike him with it’s sickle-like sword, but Gideon used his mind blades to deflect the blow.  Gnettles saw that there were more desmodus lurking in the darkness, and he cast Fireball on them.  Nearby, Dent and Arden were firing their bows into the desmodu, while Lox was near Haley, fending off the bat-like creatures with his short sword.   Inmir ran up the side of the cavern and leapt into the air, his spin-kick connecting with the desmodu’s chest.

The final two bat-creatures were still attacking Nola, whose frenzy kept everyone a safe distance away from her.  However, when she killed her last foe, the barbarian woman turned to face the party.  She was drenched in blood that was both hers and the desmodu’s.  She fell to her knees as the berserker rage began to wear off.

“Is she okay?” asked Arden.

Dent and Gideon ran to her side, but it was too late.  The barbarian was dead.  It seemed as though her rage was the only thing that had kept her alive.  Once her frenzy ended, and the adrenaline was gone, so was her life.  They carried her back out to the surface and blew the bone whistle to summon Talon.  The giant raven allowed them to secure her to it’s  back, and it took her back to the Savage Lands.

The heroes had had enough of the death that seemed to surround them.  They were ready to tear apart Chael-Rekshaar piece by piece if that was what it took.

When they re-entered the darkness underground, they heard moaning, as though someone were hurt.  Lox found that one of the bat-people were gagged and bound.  Dent removed the gag, and they began questioning the desmodu.

The creature introduced himself as Viday.  He said that he was not a war-loving desmodu, and that there were four factions in all.  Dent untied the Viday, and allowed him to explain that the War Faction of the desmodu takes what they want or need by force.  They attack first, and ask questions later.  The Explorer Faction were more friendly, and sought out allies and trading partners throughout the Underdark and the surface.  Viday explained that he was an explorer.  He went on to say that the Merchant Faction follow the Raiding Faction and seek wealth and influence, bartering for goods instead of fighting.  

Gnettles asked Viday about the key, and how to get to Chael-Rekshaar.  Viday offered to guide them to the fallen drow city, since they had spared his life and freed him.  The explorer lead the group through safer passageways until they reached a huge cavern, which had obviously been a grand city at one time.  

“I believe that, if there is a key to be found, it will be within that shrine,” said Viday.

The group proceeded with caution, entering the temple as quietly as possible.  The upper level appeared to be empty.  As they began entering, however, six desmodu came up the stairs that lead deeper into the temple, swords at the ready.  Gnettles quickly cast Lightening Bolt and the desmodu fell back, injured.  After receiving such a powerful blast, the bat-like creatures were not much of a challenge for the group.  

Dent picked up a sword that one of the creatures had been carrying.  Gnettles informed him, after casting, that the sword was magical.  

“I could use a magical weapon,” said Inmir.

Dent was surprised since none of them had really seen Inmir wield a weapon at all. The ranger handed him the longsword, and Inmir hefted it for a moment.  

“This will do,” he said.  Then he took the blade of the sword in his hands and shattered it ferociously.

“What in the Abyss are you doing?” shouted Dent.

“Hey, that was magical,” cried Lox.

“Yes, which is why I wanted it,” said Inmir.  “I have just as much right to the spoils as everyone else here.  What I do with my treasure is my business.”

“You’re crazy,” said Gideon. 

“We’re not wasting anything else that way,” said Dent.  “If you want treasure, you can have gold!”

The party bickering ended when Arden began singing.  The lilting melody was almost relaxing, until the party realized what she was doing.  Hovering in the doorway was a beholder, which Arden held fascinated with her song.

“What do we do?” whispered Inmir.

“I don’t know,” said Dent.  “It will probably attack if we approach it.”

“I don’t think we have much choice,” said Gideon. “Who knows how long her song will last?”

“I can take care of this,” smiled Gnettles.  As soon as the gnome began casting, the beholder snapped out of it’s trance and closed it’s central eye.  Before it could fire it’s deadly rays, Gnettles had polymorphed it into a sloth.

“Whoa,” said Lox.  “I wanna be something interesting, Gnettles! Will you change me?  Ooh, if you change me into a toad, I won’t have to get married!”

“Settle down, Lox.  The sloth is still in here,” said the gnome.  “We need to find it.”

Inmir and Gideon approached the sloth, seeing that it was still in the doorway, only it was on the floor and no longer hovering.  The sloth looked up at Gideon and shot out a ray.  Inmir fell back with surprise, not realizing the sloth retained the beholder’s abilities!  Inmir grabbed Gideon, who had fallen to the ground and dragged him a distance away from the sloth.  Gnettles cast Ice Storm in the area, and killed the sloth.

“Give me room,” instructed Arden.  “I can heal him.”

The bard knelt down next to Gideon, but looked up in horror.

“What is it?  What’s wrong?” asked Dent.

“He’s…gone.”

A hush fell over the group.  What had just happened?  How was Gideon suddenly dead?

“I’ve read that the rays of  a beholder can sometimes kill a person instantly,” said Arden quietly.  “I doubt he felt any pain.”

“This is insane,” whispered Dent, kneeling next to Arden.  “Everyone is dying.”

“Not everyone,” she said.  “We can still find this key and save your friends in Rappan Athuk. We must continue, Dent. If we do not, Gruumsh, Lolth and Bane will rule Faerun.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight

Yeah! Nice portrayal of Inmir's smashin'... "This will do nicely." 

The group hates me.


----------



## Horacio

Wow, Ziona, another PC change!

You are truely dropping like flies...


----------



## Hammerhead

A great story, but WOW! So many deaths. You guys really need Cloaks of Resistance.


----------



## drexel

"When did I ever think that knowing the infernal
tongue might save my life?", Drexel thought to
himself.  

The tiefling used his hat of disguise to elaborate on
his already fiendish appearance as he talked to the
hellish denizens of the realm.  Eventually the silver
togue wizard convinced chaotic creatures that he had
just escaped home from a defeat at the hands of one of
Faerun's loathsome paladins.  The monsters took him to
a demon mystic who had to be 'persuaded' to let Drexel
use his arcane laboratory.  Shortly after the scuffle
Drexel was able to contact his wizard friend Noristour
and together they where able to return Drexel to
Ashabenford.

When Drexel returned he was greeted by old friends! 
Aarack the earth genasi drow hunter raised his
drowbane longsword in salute and solstar the sorcerer
managed to tear himself away from his mirror long
enough to great his tiefling friend.  Ziona's parents,
Zellian and Megara smiled happily.  Lia, the
Spiderfang apprentice nodded and the goatlike
Noristour looked even less annoyed at having company
than usual. 

"I didn't expect such a homecoming", said the shocked
Drexel.

"Noristour informed us you contacted him and reported
the word of Spiderfang's capture.  We have rallied
this group to rescue him.  Zellian and I wish to repay
our debt to the monk.", relied Megara.

The party made the hard journey to Zhentil Keep making
only a few quick stops on the way.  One of those stops
were in Featherdale to pick up Lox Lumley's younger
brother Traps Lumpley.  They would need the skills of
an experienced rogue if they wanted any hope of
freeing the captive Spiderfang.

This new party overcame numerous traps, deadly
monsters, and evil Zhents.  Drexel was pleased to
learn that Ziona's mother Megara had become an
accomplished cleric of her own.  Weeks later they fled
from Zhentil Keep carrying the tortured, battered and
unconcious Spiderfang to safety.


----------



## avangel

"Lox, can't you sit still?! We are on watch. That's
what we need to do WATCH."

"I'm bored, pretty one.  Do you want to hear one of my
stories?! I have thousands of stories!  This one
time..."

"Why don't I tell you a story for a change? I think I
may know all yours by now."

"Many years ago  I was but a simple elf with a holy
sword travelling the world, righting wrongs.  I had a
mission to rescue a merchants daughter from an unknown
foe.  On the road we met a mage named Zygamor.  He was
eager to help our cause and we accepted him into our
group. We entered the catacombs that the kidnapped
woman had been taken to and found ourselves in a
battle between two waring unknown races.  Zygamor told
me who to attack and I believed his lie.  A lie that
broke my faith as well as my holy weapon.  

I never thought I'd see him again after a thousand
years living in this holy sword.  It seems Zygamor is
more than just a human wizard if he is a wizard even
at all. I'm grateful for the opportunity to pay him
back.  Lathander does indeed work in mysterious ways!"


----------



## Breakstone

Heh heh heh.

Game night tonight!


----------



## Hammerhead

Your characters are very cool. Any chance to see character sheets for the other Heroes, not just Dent and Avangel?


----------



## Xaltar

Yeah, we will try to get all of the characters up online.  Most of them are in E-Tools now.

We just finished the Epic Battle, about 6 1/2 hours later (Now it's time to crash).  

Needless to say, there is still a party, and the Unusual Heroes will carry on!  We also have pictures, digital pictures, and video of tonight's event with 4 guest players.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Hoooleeeeee crap...

You think you've seen carnage... and then you see something like this. Bodies fell to the ground like rain, huge chunks of XP were whittled away without a thought, and it just didn't seem to end. 

All I've got to say is that I hate the ELH.


----------



## Breakstone

Woah...

Take your time, Ziona... we'd like all the gory details we can get!


----------



## Horacio

Ziona, I'll wait patiently for the update, please do it detailed


----------



## avangel

What a battle!


----------



## Ziona

Yeah, I have one small part of the story I have to post before I start the big battle, and then the carnage will begin!

It may take a little longer to write the battle from last night because I didn't actually use my journal to take notes.  We video taped the whole thing, so it should be interesting to listen to a video that's completely focused on miniatures standing in a room made of Master Maze!


----------



## Dawn

I guessed the body count would be high, but this begins to rival RttToEE.

It will be interesting to see how my group fares against this place.


----------



## Xaltar

Yeah, Rappan Athuk is a hefty module!

My party tore through the first several levels, but shortly after that things go down hill for the party and fast.  I must say, that when Ziona was captured, and without another healer in the group, combat became much more risky.

Rappan Athuk is three books long, and by the time you start getting into the third one, everyone was pretty much done with the endless dungeon crawl.  So I changed the story, forced them to find the necessary key, and brought them into parts of the WOTC module, "Deep Horizon."

Then I finished the module off with a custom ending including a fortified keep within the confines of the Goblin City.

On Sunday we are going to have a clean-up session to sift through the rumble, loot, and figure out what the party will do next.

Here are some shots from last night:





The crew, ready for action...along with 7 other people not in this picture!





Here is the opening scene, the Goblin City's Inner Keep, deep within Rappan Athuk.





Avangel squares off against an old enemy.





Man Down!  Err...Everybody Down!


----------



## Hammerhead

I have a question. Is the "unwinnable" battle still in there. (The one no one has ever won?)


----------



## Horacio

Wow! I'm speechless...


----------



## Breakstone

To quote a famous detective... Wowsers Bowsers!

I can't wait, Ziona!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Oh my ... so much fun!!

For a week I thought about this day ... planning, thinking, wondering how to play it out.

Way cool ... lots of fun, awesome set up and mini's ...

Not to be repetitive, mmm, bah, screw it ... I'm gonna be repeptitive:



> 3 feet of whoop ass coming to a seat near you!!




_~ the Pye man_


----------



## Jamison Crow

*Whack* *Pow* *Crack* *Slice* Spiderfang looks behind him to see that Drizzt sliced completly through his back and out his stomach.


----------



## Ziona

*Angelic Allies*

The High Priest of Lathander returned to the sword known as First Light after spending long hours in prayer.  He knew, after researching, that the holy sword of Lathander had not originally been imbued with intelligence, and yet there seemed to be a presence within the sword now.  He contacted a wizard who worked for the church, and after casting a Legend Lore spell, the mage revealed information on the sword’s properties.  The wizard explained that after performing a particular ritual, which the mage went into great detail about, the presence within the sword would be set free.  

The High Priest went to work preparing for the ritual.  Several days later, the ritual was complete, and the priest called out…

“Lathander has need of you, Avangel.  Come forth and return to this world, my son.”

First Light began to shimmer, and an angelic form began to take place outside of the sword.  The High Priest was in awe over the elf that was emerging from the sword, for he was unlike any elf the priest had ever seen.  It seemed that First Light had changed Avangel, the elf who had been imprisoned within the sword for hundreds of years.  Standing as though he were a tall, alabaster statue of an elf, Avangel had golden hair and feathered wings sprouted from his back.  He wore golden full plate armor and held in his hand a shield in the shape of a golden sun.

The priest looked aglow with happiness and he handed Avangel First Light and a Jade Tome.  He tried quickly to explain to Avangel the happenings in the world around them, and how the forces of darkness were gathering.  He told him of The Unusual Heroes, and how they had returned First Light and the Jade Tome to the church after they had discovered them in a tomb nearly a year ago in Myth Drannor, and how they were in need of his assistance now in combating the dark forces.  

The High Priest called upon the wizard once again, who had been using a scrying pool to locate the heroes.  Seeing that Avangel was ready, the mage teleported the celestial elf into the Underdark to find the Unusual Heroes.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

As the heroes finished concealing Gideon’s body from possible danger, Lox noticed there was something hiding in the corner near the bodies of the desmodu.  Weapons ready, the party approached the creature, who appeared to be a lizard man.

“Don’t hurt me,” it hissed, “I’m merely a ssssslave.”

The lizard man was unarmed and looked to be badly beaten.  

“What should we do?” asked Gnettles.

“Well, it’s obvious the creature has been tortured,” said Dent.

An odd _whooooshing_ sound came from behind the heroes, and a voice rang clear through the air.

“That creature radiates evil.”

The group turned to look upon a tall, shining elf with beautiful feathery wings.

“Wow, you’re shiny!” cried Lox.

Avangel stood with his wings folded and his sword pointed at the lizard man.  Groveling, the creature begged for it’s life.

“Who are you?” asked Arden.

“I am Avangel, Chosen of Lathander, and I have come to assist you in eliminating the legion of darkness.”

“How did you get here? Did you fly in on your wings? What kind of elf has wings…” Lox rambled on, until hushed by Gnettles.

“I have been sent by the Church of Lathander,” stated Avangel.  “You and your companions returned First Light to the church, who has freed me from my glorious prison within the sword.”

“Wow!” cried Lox. “That’s why you’re so beautiful.”

“You let me livvvvvve?” groveled the lizard man.

“You must be brought to justice,” said Avangel matter-of-factly.  “Bind his hands.”

Inmir took out some rope, and as he reached for the lizard man’s hands, he realized they did not _feel_ the way they _looked_.  What he saw was scaly, dry, claw-like hands, and what he felt was wet and soft like a tentacle.

“Yikes,” he gasped in surprise.

“What is it?” asked Arden.

“Not a lizard man, that’s for sure,” said Inmir.

“Drop your illusion so that we may see your true face,” demanded Avangel.

The lizard man stepped back, and as it’s illusion disappeared, the companions stood staring at an illithid!  The creature let out a gurgling sort of laugh as it disappeared from sight.

“What was that thing?” asked Inmir.

“I’ve read about them,” said Arden.  “They are called Illithids, and they are very dangerous foes.”

“Well, it’s gone now, so let’s keep moving so we can find the key,” said Dent.  

Haley sniffed at Avangel with curiosity, then made her way back to Dent.  On the way down the winding staircase, the heroes introduced themselves to Avangel, and explained to him what happened to the original heroes, who he said returned the sword almost a year ago.  

As they reached the bottom of the staircase, a room opened before them.  A gnome with a repeating crossbow and many odd-looking gadgets sat atop a large pile of rubble.  Behind him was another winding staircase leading down.

“Hey Gnettles,” called the gnome. “Remember me, Gristle Gearhammer?”

Gnettles looked confused as the gnome addressed him.

“Aw, c’mon buddy…I went to the academy with ya,” called Gristle. “I would give you a poundin’ when you didn’t do my assignments, remember?”

Suddenly Gnettles recalled the threats and taunts of the gnome and frowned. 

“As a matter of fact I do remember you.  What brings you here, Gristle?  It can’t be good.”

“Ah, I was sent here to tell the beholders to kill Gideon Xol for Zygamor.”

“Zygamor the Hunter?” bellowed Avangel.

“Yeah, you know him?”

“If you are following orders from Zygamor to kill members of the Unusual Heroes, then you best prepare for battle!” cried Avangel.

“I’m just a messenger,” said Gristle, still sitting on the rubble.  “You wouldn’t kill the a messenger owl, or a messenger pigeon would ya?”

“You are no owl or pigeon,” said Avangel.

“You’re more like a turkey!” yelled Lox.

Gnettles began casting, and suddenly, Gristle _was_ a pigeon.

“Looks like you really are a pigeon, eh, Gristle?” taunted Gnettles. 

The pigeon let out angry, squawking calls and relieved himself on the rubble below him, while Dent, Haley, Avangel and Gnettles began approaching the bird.

Suddenly, a female assassin, who had been studying Dent,  jumped up from behind the rubble with a dagger in each hand.  She lashed out at the ranger, but missed him.  He noticed she had only one eye, which had a look of crazed derangement in it.

She leapt from her spot behind the rubble and struck out at dent twice more, scoring two nasty hits.  Inmir took out his bow and shot an arrow, which lodged deeply into the assassin’s chest.  Avangel, who had lifted into the air when she sprung out the first time, swooped down with First Light and struck her down.  

Dent snatched the bird from it’s perch on the rubble and began demanding information on the key.  The pigeon cooed and squawked, which Dent translated.

“He says if we turn him back into a gnome, he’ll tell us where he put the key.”

Gnettles cast Dispel Magic and suddenly the pigeon became a gnome.

“I _had_ the key,” said Gristle smiling evilly, “But I threw it down the stairs and into the water, where the kraken is.”

“You shall pay for your crimes,” said Avangel.  “You must be brought to justice.”

Inmir bound the gnome’s hands and feet, then took off the Winged Boots that Gristle wore.  Without a single word to the rest of the group, Inmir destroyed the magical boots.

“What is wrong with you?” shouted Arden. 

“Why have you destroyed such an item?” asked Avangel.

“As I said before, I get part of the treasure we find, and it is up to me what I do with my share,” he said flatly.

“I did not see anyone divvy up treasure,” said Avangel scolding Inmir.  “Your treasure is yours to do with as you wish, but do not destroy items that are not rightfully yours.”

Dent grimaced at Inmir, then picked up the gnome and set him on the ground.  

“I’ll teleport him back to town,” said Gnettles.  “Would you like me to say hello to Sally, Lox?”

Lox frowned. 

“Yeah…tell her I’m dead.”

The group was shocked by the halfling’s cold-hearted comment.

“Lying is not a good thing to do,” said Avangel.

“Who said I’m lying? You don’t know anything about me and Sally!”

“Well,” scolded Avangel, “I know you’re not dead, Lox Lumley, so I know that it is not good.”

Lox crossed his hands over his chest in protest.

“And I was gonna invite you to the wedding…” 


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## avangel

Lox will see the light  ;p


----------



## Hammerhead

Great update!

However, is anyone wondering if Lox Lumely is hiding something?


----------



## Xaltar

It was pretty funny as Inmir began by pulling the soles off of the winged boots, and then he plucked off the little wings.  

Yet none of the other party members seem to share his sense of humor!


----------



## Dartan

What could Lox possibly be hiding, except shiny things in his belt of many pockets.


----------



## denmstrsn

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *It was pretty funny as Inmir began by pulled the soles off of the winged boots, and then plucked off the little wings.
> 
> Yet none of the other party members seem to share his sense of humor! *




Well, it isn't funny at all.  He keeps destroying valuable magic items and doesn't give any other members of the group a chance to claim their party of the loot.


----------



## Hammerhead

He's protecting you all weak-willed fools from the black arts. You should thank him.


----------



## Breakstone

Well, I suppose Inmir is the solution to the DM's problem of having the party possess the big bad's incredibly powerful magical weapons...


----------



## denmstrsn

It's not even that.  He destroyed boots of flying, a +2 weapon and other mild magic stuff.  That is just being mean.


----------



## Dr Midnight

It's not being mean, Dent. You just can't cope in a world without magic, and THAT is why you are weak and soft. Stick with me, and I'll show you how to survive in this world without a crutch +2 or boots of the scapegoat.

Of course, there's nothing to worry about anymore, now that I'm leaving the party to leave room for another esteemed gentleman...


----------



## Ziona

"Esteemed Gentleman..."  LOL


----------



## Hammerhead

FOR JUSTICE!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

I wouldn't be too happy if someone was destroying magical items before it was determined what they were either. I would be pissed and send that person on their way.

Nice to see Avangel there now. With Lathander's servant present, there should be nothing you can't defeat.


----------



## ThePsionicist

Pffft.  Just throw Balagos at the party.  Then let's see the servant of Lathander do anything other than A) Run away screaming in terror or B)  Die a horrible and painful death.    For those that don't know who or what Balagos is, just follow this link:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=fr/fx20020130wn


Anyway...  Well, I see the problem as being more the Forsaker class than anything.  It's a very poorly designed class, and practically requires Forsakers to destroy magical items.  In fact, given the class, I sometimes wonder if anyone can truly roleplay it and not come into major conflict with other party members who use magic.  

I think the Forsakers requirement to destroy magic should be dropped, personally.  They're not a very tough class, especially later on.  A 20th level X vs a 20th level X/Forsaker will always win, simply because the magic that comes into play in later levels renders a Forsakers abilities, which were decent at lower levels, seem downright paltry in comparison.  

So I think dropping the requirement to destroy magic items doesn't really make the class unbalanced, and it also allows a Forsaker not to develop a blood hatred between fellow party members.

But enough about house rules.  Nice post, and I look forward to seeing who gets to die next.


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't be too happy if someone was destroying magical items before it was determined what they were either. I would be pissed and send that person on their way. *




I would be pissed too, but I think Doc character conceot are GREAT. Only in this story, Doc Midnight, the half orc bard and the forsaker... 

Great work, Doc!


----------



## avangel

> Nice to see Avangel there now. With Lathander's servant present, there should be nothing you can't defeat.




Thanks Celt!  I hope I can live up to those expectations!  



> Pffft. Just throw Balagos at the party.




When we are that level Balagos will be brought to Justice   



> I wouldn't be too happy if someone was destroying magical items before it was determined what they were either.




I tithe half my money to the church of Lathander. I should start doing it BEFORE we divy it up.  They will thank we when they have a place in the afterlife!


----------



## ThePsionicist

avangel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> When we are that level Balagos will be brought to Justice
> *





Given this campaigns mortailty rate, I'd say at least 80% of the current party will be dead by then.   




> *
> I tithe half my money to the church of Lathander. I should start doing it BEFORE we divy it up.  They will thank we when they have a place in the afterlife!
> 
> *




Sure, it's not fair.  But, given the Forsaker class description, you're lucky Doc isn't doing more then destroying new magical items you find.  That's a problem inherent in the class, and metagaming is rarely, if ever, beneficial to the game in the long run.  My suggestion would be to change the class, if Inmir ever returns.

Until then, it's like complaining "Dammit Peter (the Paladin), why did you have to give away that unholy artifact to your church?  It was a +12 Hackmaster, for the love of BANE!"  

Forsakers are similiar to Paladins in that they will often take actions contrary to the parties "best interest" in order to further their own agenda, as it defines who they are and how they live, and to deviate from it would have grave consequences.  Less so in the Forsakers case, I suppose, but it's still there.


----------



## avangel

Guess I'm lucky.  Our party always destroys the powerful evil artifacts so no problem   

Now if Lox would only stop stealing and lying!  I have my job cut out for me!


----------



## denmstrsn

Yeah, we will destroy evil magic.  The difference is we do it after a quick vote and the party gives it the okay.  If Inmir had waited untl we divided up the or explained why he had to destroy items, we might have accepted it, or at the least tolerated his actions.  I didn't even know he was a Forsaker until after the third item was destroyed.

Well, I'm done with that episode.  I can't wait until we see what happens next.  Who will live and who dies, or will it just a TPK?

I know I had fun.  Lox's little brother was fun.  The party just loved him. (That is sarcasm.)


----------



## Dr Midnight

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *I didn't even know he was a Forsaker until after the third item was destroyed.*




The look on your face made it ALL worth it. I love characters that cause party conflicts, as I'm guessing everyone else has figured out by now (Doc, Borghin, Inmir, Gorthat). I wish to hell I'd thought up Lox Lumley.


----------



## Hammerhead

How did Borghin cause party conflicts? He may have caused conficts that involved the party (i.e. picking fights) though.


----------



## Xaltar

Well, there was that time when he went into the troll's lair, found 2,000 gold in a locked chest...pocketed the money, and relocked the chest.  

When the others got there to investigate he unlocked it in front of them, and something was said to the effect of, "That's weird, this chest was locked but it's empty inside."

Holden, the party's ranger at the time was aware of Borghin's deceit.


----------



## Ziona

*The Kraken and The Key*

The heroes made their way down the wet staircase, and as they reached the platform at the bottom, they saw that the entire room was flooded.  In the center of the room, appearing above the water, was a large stone spider idol.

“What’s a kraken, anyhow?” asked Lox.  “Does it live in the water?”

“Yes, Lox,” said Arden. “I have heard stories of these giant sea monsters dragging ships under the water and wiping out entire island populations.  They are very deadly foes.”

Lox looked down at the murky water, then looked up at the stone idol.  

“How do we get over to the statue?” asked Lox.

“Swim!” said Inmir as he plunged into the water.

Arden shrugged and followed the forsaker’s example.  As they were making their way across, Avangel grabbed Lox and flew him over to the idol, while Dent used his Slippers of Spiderclimb to walk onto the ceiling and drop down to them.

Just as Inmir and Arden climbed onto the spider idol, the tentacles of the kraken began to rise from the water.  Dent and Arden both knocked arrows, while Inmir pulled forth his double-bladed sword and leapt back into the water.

“What is he doing?” asked Avangel.

“I think he underestimates the kraken,” said Arden waiting for a clear shot.  

The monstrous, squid-looking creature erupted from the water and grappled Inmir.  Arden and Dent began firing their bows and scored on the kraken again and again.  

Meanwhile, Lox decided to have a look at the mandibles on the spider statue.  Noticing a key hole under one of the spidery eyes, Lox took out his lockpicks and began to work on the idol.  He felt the lock _click_, but before he could put his picks away, the mandibles closed in on the halfling, causing him to cry out in pain.

Avangel, hearing the halfling’s cry, flew over and took the halfling out of the spider’s grasp.  He sat Lox on top of the idol where he would be away from the mandibles, and hopefully, out of trouble.

However, the kraken lashed out with two of it’s fifty-foot-long tentacles and struck both Arden and Lox, knocking them to the floor.  Two additional arms reached out and constricted both Dent and Avangel.  

As Lox stood up from his tentacle slap, something came to mind.  The halfling looked over at Arden and said, “I have magic in my pocket.”

In the meantime, Dent had managed to unsheathe his sword and chopped at the arm that held him in the air.  By the time the ranger made his fourth strike, he had sliced the arm to pieces and it went limp.

Avangel used First Light to cut into the tentacle that held him in it’s grasp, while Inmir continued to attack with his double-bladed sword. 

“I know it’s in one of these pockets,” said Lox in frustration.  “Ah, here it is…ROD OF WONDER!”

Lox and Arden watched as a tiny bead flew from the rod and erupted into a massive Fireball.  Inmir avoided the ball of flame by plunging into the water when the kraken dropped him.  

“Damn halfling!” cursed Inmir as his head bobbed out of the water.

Arden cast Haste on herself, then began firing her bow again, while the kraken constricted on Avangel, and reached out to grapple Inmir again.

Before Dent knew it, another arm reached out and grappled him as well.  But the ranger had a strategy now, and was victorious in slicing off another of the kraken’s tentacles. 

Avangel, pointing First Light towards the heavens and muttering a silent prayer, looked up at the kraken and cast Holy Smite!  The kraken began thrashing around as it was suddenly blinded.

The excited halfling, who stood poised on top of the spider idol next to Arden, pointed the rod at the kraken again, and shouted his command… 

“ROD OF WONDER!”

Again the rod emitted a tiny bead that burst into flame upon contact.  Lox was ecstatic with the results of his attacks, and began jumping and skipping around the idol, until two large tentacles reached out of the water and raked both the halfling and the elf.  At the same time, Dent was struck and fell to one knee.  Arden made her way over to the ranger in time to heal him before the kraken struck again.  

As the bard stood up to resume her attacks with her bow, the kraken lashed out and raked her once more, knocking her to the ground bleeding.

Avangel, having sliced off the arm that held him, flew to Arden’s side and carried her back to the platform at the bottom of the stairs where Haley and Viday waited.  The celestial elf healed the bard, then flew back into battle. 

Still fighting the behemoth in the water, Inmir sliced apart the tentacle that had him within it’s grasp, while mumbling angrily to himself about the rod the halfling possessed. 

Lox, feeling as though he were really getting the hang of the rod, called out once again, and caused something very different to happen.  Instead of flames pouring out of the Rod of Wonder, six hundred butterflies shot out of the rod and began filling up the watery room.  Lox laughed uncontrollably while the rest of the party struggled to see though the colorful fog of butterflies.

Lox’s laughter came to an end, however, when the kraken’s flailing arm came tearing through a cloud of fluttering wings and knocked the halfling to the ground.  Dent, seeing only that the halfling had fallen, made his way over to his small friend and administered a potion to him, bringing him back to consciousness.

Dent continued his assault of arrows from his spot on the idol although it was difficult to  see due to the flurry of butterflies.  However, when the water around them became an inky black with the kraken’s blood, he knew it was okay to stop firing.  

Inmir crawled onto the back of the spider idol, and Lox quickly put the rod into one of his pockets.  The forsaker reached into the face of the spider and began assaulting the magical device that set off the trap earlier on Lox.  Cursing and shouting, Inmir crushed the face of the spider and felt renewed once he was finished.

Dent just shook his head, not understanding what Inmir’s motivation for destruction was.

After Avangel healed those in need, Lox plunged into the inky water and began searching about for the key.  The halfling spotted gold sticking out from under a door, and immediately swam in the door’s direction.  To eager to check for traps, the halfling felt a needle lodge into his finger.  Suddenly feeling ill, Lox swam back up to the surface with a moan.

“Lox, what’s wrong?” asked Dent.

“There’s a door, and something pricked me, and I don’t feel so well…but there’s lots of gold and treasure behind the door,” rambled the halfling.

“Treasure, eh? I say we inspect this treasure,” said Inmir.  

“Not so fast,” warned Dent.  “We’ll check it out together.  We don’t need you mindlessly destroying things.  The key could be concealed in anything down there, and if you destroy the key we need, I’m going to do some destroying myself.”

“I will do what is required of me, whether you think it’s fitting or not, Dent Masterson,” shouted Inmir. 

“You will do what is best for the party,” warned Dent, “or you’re on your own.”

“Settle down, both of you,” interrupted Arden.  “We’re here to find a key, not to treasure hunt.  Think of your companions and the fate of Faerun before you start fist fighting.”

“Arden is right,” said Avangel, after casting Neutralize Poison on Lox.  “There are greater things at stake here than treasure.  Still, you must refrain from destroying anything you see fit, Inmir.  You must consider the consequences of your actions, and realize that you have an affect on those around you.  Selfishness is not a good thing.”

Before Inmir could respond, Viday began shouting.

“I think your friend Gnettles is back…and it sounds like he needs help!”

The companions began running up the stairs, weapons in hand, none of them waiting for Lox or Inmir.

“Oooh…but there is so much gold down there,” said Lox with disappointment.

“You should show me where the gold is Lox,” said Inmir.  “Just in case something is lurking around there that needs to be…destroyed.”

“You wanna see the gold?  Okay!” cried Lox.  The halfling plunged into the water, and Inmir followed behind him.

Above them, their companions made their way to the top of the stairs to find a beholder waiting for them…


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Horacio

Ziona, that's getting better and better!


----------



## Breakstone

Woah...


----------



## Hammerhead

Excellent update, of course. Go Inmir, head to head with a kraken; and no magic!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Is Arden a pure bard or is she multi-classed?


----------



## Xaltar

Arden is a pure bard, and her bardic knowledge skill is outrageous!


----------



## Dartan

avangel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now if Lox would only stop stealing and lying!  I have my job cut out for me! *





Lox has never stolen, he only finds things and holds on to them so they can be returned to their owner.  Lox has never lied, he may exaggerate, but he never lies.

Lox thinks that the pretty one needs to lighten up and let his hair down once in awhile.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Dartan said:
			
		

> *Lox has never lied, he may exaggerate, but he never lies.*



"I told her I was going to write, but I'm not gonna"


----------



## avangel

"Tell her I died"


----------



## Dartan

That's not lying. that's avoiding a situation.


----------



## denmstrsn

By lying.


----------



## Dartan

Ms Ziona.....how much longer are you gonna make us wait?


----------



## Ziona

*Retrieving The Key*

“You did this!” the beholder howled, looking at the damage and destruction in the room.

Dent and Haley made it to the top of the stairs just in time to see the beholder dive in and bite into Gnettles’s head.  The ranger began firing his bow immediately, as did Arden as she made her way into the room.  

Once Avangel got to the top of the stairs, he spread his wings and flew into the air, First Light in hand.  The beholder directed it’s antimagic cone towards the airborne elf, while three of it’s eyes began firing rays at Dent and Arden, each one missing it’s targets.  







Gnettles, flabbergasted and angry about being bitten on the head, took a step back and began casting upon the beholder.  A moment later, an earthworm fell wriggling to the ground.  

“Bite a Von’Pye in the head, will you?” shouted Gnettles at the eyeless earthworm.  

Dent, Avangel and Arden watched in disgust as the gnome picked up the worm and bit into it in anger.  Before they could react, however, Viday appeared at the top of the stairs.

“Your friends have gone back into the water, and Inmir is calling for help.”

“What are they thinking?” questioned Arden.

“Their greed is going to be the death of them,” said Avangel as they made their way down the stairs.

Inmir emerged from the water and climbed onto the spider idol as his companions made it back to the platform at the bottom of the stairs.

“There’s some damned devilish beast under the water and inside that treasure room.  I tried to pull Lox out, but he wiggled out of his shirt and went in anyway!”

“Where is Lox now?” asked Dent.

“The beast turned him to stone!  He’s still under the water!”

“What?!” shouted Dent.

Suddenly, a huge spider-like creature leapt out of the water and onto the spider idol.  It’s four front legs ended in claws that resembled cleavers, which, at that moment, were directed at Inmir.






The forsaker drew his double bladed sword, and went to work on the retriever, while Avangel flew into the air.  For a moment, it looked at though Avangel was weeping as if in pain.  Then the celestial elf began rushing at the spidery beast, using Divine Sacrifice to rip the creature apart!  In three hits, the retriever was no more than a pile of gooey limbs atop the spider idol.

“Inmir, where did you leave Lox?” asked Arden.

“He’s in the room with the gold and treasure.”

“Bring him here,” she instructed.  “I believe I can help him.”

“If you fly me over there,” said Gnettles, “I can levitate him out of the water.”

Avangel gently grabbed the gnome and lifted him into the air.  Both could see the halfling shining under the water, aglow with the Light spell Dent had cast on him earlier.  Gnettles’s hands moved meticulously as the words of the spell rolled off his tongue.  A moment later, a statuesque Lox emerged from the water, looking as though he was stuffing gold in his pockets.  Gnettles brought him to rest on the platform at the bottom of the stairs, where Arden was waiting.

“What can you do for that?” called Inmir.  “It’s not like you can rub healing salve on him or anything.”

“I can break the enchantment that has been placed upon him,” she stated matter-of-factly.  

The bard grabbed her lute from off her back and began to sing softly.  Her companions watched as color seemed to return to the stony appearance of their friend, then suddenly he sprang to life and finished putting the gold in his pocket.  

“Wow, I’ve never been a statue before!” cried Lox.  “It was very boring!”

“If you were able to free Lox,” said Dent, “you’ll be able to help Ziona.”

“Yes, but first we must find this elusive key,” said Arden.

Dent and Lox leapt into the water and began searching about the room.  There was much gold to be had, (which Lox stuffed into his Belt of Many Pockets), and treasure lying about the room.  Eventually, the key was found in one of the piles in the watery room, and the ranger and rogue swam back up to their companions.  

“We have found the key,” shouted Dent holding it high for everyone to see.

“Excellent,” smiled Avangel.  

Viday looked around the group, almost disappointed.

“You’ll be leaving now?”

“We must make haste,” said Arden.  “The fate of many is in our hands.”

“We thank you for helping us retrieve the key, Viday,” said Dent. “Is there something we can give you to return the favor?”

Viday hesitated a moment, thinking of the problems his people had been faced with recently.

“Perhaps you can return in the future to help my people,” he suggested.  “We have been plagued with merciless earthquakes…many have been injured, or have died.  I know you have a more dire problem at present, but please do not forget me and my people.”

“We will be happy to return and assist your people for the help you have given us,” promised Avangel.  “Until then, take care, Viday.”

“Thank you,” called Viday as he watched the heroes depart.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The companions headed back to Waterdeep with the corpse of Gideon Xol.  They knew they had little time to spare, but they felt it was important to bring their friend back to town for a proper burial.  While there, they could restock their supplies before returning to Rappan Athuk.

Upon their arrival, the heroes found they had visitors waiting for them.  Among them were Zellian and Megara, (whose daughter Ziona was being held in the goblin city in Rappan Athuk), Varr Battlehammer (whose heroics with Doc, Drexel, and Ziona were well known),  and Drizzt Do’Urden (who had helped the Unusual Heroes rescue Ziona’s father in the past).

Also awaiting their return were the heroes from Ashabenford who rescued Spiderfang from Zhentil Keep.  Drexel, (who had been in contact with Noristuor who helped him return to his proper plane), introduced Solstar, Arrack, Lia, Borghin and the gnomes, and Traps Lumley.

Sally was also there, ready to throw her arms around her fiancée.  Lox was simply stunned…his brother was chattering away in one ear, while Sally was blathering in the other.  The pregnant halfling was teeming with emotions, happy to see her love, and loathe to let him leave.  She went on and on about the wedding, and the babies, and how she missed Lox, and how she didn’t want him to go face any more danger. What if he died?  What if she had to raise two babies alone?  What would she do?

Lox turned and frowned at Traps.  The halfling just shrugged and said, “It’s okay…I have one, too, but her name is Susie.”

Drexel called out to grab the attention of the large group of allies.  He explained that they were there to rally together to defeat the trio of evil in Rappan Athuk.  

“Victory will be ours!” cried Avangel, flying into the air on feathery wings and raising First Light towards the sun.

The heroes made plans to get whatever supplies they needed, and to meet back at the gates of Waterdeep.  

The battle was about to begin.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Woo hoo!


----------



## denmstrsn

And, so it begins.


----------



## Dartan

Can't wait to find out how we did......hurry Ms Ziona....must read more.


----------



## Horacio

Ziona, please, write it soon


----------



## Ziona

Sorry about the delay. It's been taking a little while to review the videos and take notes from it, but I will be posting tonight.


----------



## Taren Seeker

Wow. I can't believe this. I only started reading this story hour a week ago (I dipped in at the end of KOTSQ a bit) and I've become seriously hooked.

My proof? I load the main page, scroll down, and see that Ziona was the last person to post on this thread. I ALSO see that Wulf Ratbane has just posted on _his_ thread, my uber favorite Story Hour.

Which thread did I find myself clicking first? You're looking at it.

Ziona, you make me betray my love for Wulf's story hour and you don't even post an update???

For shame.


----------



## Ziona

Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> *Ziona, you make me betray my love for Wulf's story hour and you don't even post an update???
> 
> For shame.  *




/grovels

Please accept my apologies...I've found that video taping the session is not the easiest way to take notes...But, I will post tonight -- I PROMISE!  

And thanks for checking out the story!


----------



## Taren Seeker

Mmmm, grovelling Half-Drow. It appeals to the Megolamaniac in me.

No worries Ms. Ziona, it turned that Wulf was a big tease too


----------



## Ziona

*Drexel’s Plan*

The unusual army marched from Waterdeep and headed for Rappan Athuk, which left two days for the heroes to get acquainted.  Lox and Traps told stories about their childhood and bickered over who was the better pickpocket, while others, like Dent, Avangel and Drizzt, worked on battle plans.  Arden sang heroic songs on the way, which kept morale high.

When they were relatively close to their destination, Dent and Aarack scouted ahead to ensure the safety of the group.  As the rangers looked down into the valley, they saw hundreds of orcs camped outside the city, preparing to march on Waterdeep.

“Damn those orcs to the Abyss,” cursed Dent.  “They are moving more quickly than we anticipated.” 

“Let’s get back to the group and rework the plan,” whispered Aarack.

The rangers returned to their companions and explained how the orcs were camped outside the hidden entrance they had planned on using, and how they looked prepared to storm Waterdeep.  

“Hundreds?” huffed Varr.  “We’re tough, but we’re not _that_ tough.”

“We’ll have to be if we plan on saving Waterdeep.  It looked as though they’re about to march,” said Aarack.

“Perhaps a change in plans,” said Drizzt.

“The plan stays the same,” interrupted Drexel.  “The march will be made though the hidden entrance, only not all of us will go.”

“What do you mean?  If we split the group, we’ll never defeat them,” said Inmir.

“Let’s hear what the wizard has to say,” shouted Gnettles.  “At least hear him out before disapproving.”

Drexel was too busy looking feverishly though his pack to listen to the banter of his companions.  He pulled forth all the wands and magically charged items he possessed, and began draining them of their power.

“What are you doing?” asked Arden.

“Fueling my Spellfire,” said Drexel through gritted teeth.

“Spellfire?  I’ve heard tales of such a thing,” said Arden, “but I’ve never known any creature who possessed it.  It is a rare gift.”

“Yes,” said Drexel feeling invigorated.  “A gift I plan on using to clear a path through the orcs.  We’ll have to move quickly, fighting all the way, but I believe it can work.”

“So you’re just going to blast through them?” asked Lox.

“That’s the idea,” said Drexel.  “Wait until I begin casting, then head for the entrance.”

“What about you?” asked Spiderfang.

“If I am not too exhausted,” said Drexel, “I will be right behind you.  But, I’ve never drained so many items at once…I don’t know what sort of effect it may have on me afterwards.”

“Lathander be with you,” said Avangel looking to Drexel.  Then to the others, “May he be with us all.”

The heroes readied their weapons and waited for the tiefling’s blast.  Drexel used his Winged Mask to fly above the rest of them, and it seemed all was very silent.  Then a sudden burst lit up the early morning sky, and the magical energy poured from Drexel into the army of evil below them.  

Quickly the heroes rushed into the valley, firing arrows and cleaving down any foe that stood in their way.  The path to the entrance had been cleared, and scores of orcs fell to the ground dead.  However, hundreds of orcs were now alerted and were jumping into battle.  

On the hillside, Drexel fell to the ground from his efforts, then dragged himself to rest behind a tree.  He felt as though he could hardly move, and it took every ounce of energy he had to keep from falling into unconsciousness.  However, before the wizard could conceal himself completely, the exhaustion took it’s toll and he passed out.

Meanwhile, on the field of battle, it seemed that not all the companions made it to the entrance of Rappan Athuk.  Many of them, including Drizzt, Solstar, and Noristuor, were separated from the group, and continued fighting outside. 

Lox and Traps were the first to make it to the entrance.  Inside they waited with weapons drawn, flinching at the slightest sound.  Slowly, others began filtering into the dungeon, some more bloodied than others.  

“Dent, you’re okay!” exclaimed Lox as the ranger hacked at an orc.

Dent looked around the battlefield before entering the dungeon, and could barely make out his companions in the flurry of battle.  After a moment, however, he saw the scimitars of Drizzt in their deadly dance, and recognized the voice of Solstar as a spell went off across the field.  Dent realized he could not wait for them.  The revenge he sought after his entire life was at hand, and yet he was loathe to leave his companions behind.  He knew however, that two more friends needed them within the dungeon, and that they must move on.

“We must keep moving,” said Dent, turning to the group that had made it inside.  

“But what about the others?” asked Traps.

“They will find their way,” murmured the ranger.

The other heroes knew he was right, and followed him to the doors that lead to the Goblin City.  There, outside the gates they stood;  Dent, Haley, Lox, Traps, Arden, Varr, Avangel, Aarack, Zellian, Megara, Inmir, Spiderfang, Gnettles, and Lia.  

The fate of Faerun was in their hands.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## avangel

ohh.. tingles!


----------



## denmstrsn

The smell of death is on the air.  A foul smell indeed.


----------



## Breakstone

I repeat: Woo hoo!

What did the Spellfire do to Drexel?


----------



## Taren Seeker

Very nice update! You're building the tension nicely Ms. Ziona.

Metagame question though: what's up with leaving Drexel and Solstar to the orcs? Is it that their players weren't in attendance or were playing other characters? I've noticed that your party splits themselves up with distressing regularity, Inmir and Lox most recently. Is this how you guys really operate, or is it more metagaming "x the player isn't here so how do we explain his PC missing?" type stuff?

Also, is the mob scene outside the source for that infamous "Man Down!" pic?

Finally, any chance of a Rogues Gallery type listing of the PC's and their equipment? I saw Avangel's sheet recently, but the rest?


----------



## Horacio

Great update, Ziona!

So Drexel suck too much magic and spent too much Spellfire...
Metagaming, the player should know what the result was going to be, why did he do it? He runs also another PC?


----------



## madriel

Geez, that must've been tough trying to keep track of everybody.

Another cool update, Ziona!


----------



## avangel

Meta game:

I'm the Drexel player.  When Drexel got plane shifted I made Gideon.  When Gideon got death-rayed I made Avangel.

So Drexel's Spellfire use was just flavor to get us in and his collapse gives the reason why he didn't enter with the group (allowing me to play the avenging angel of Lathander)


----------



## Horacio

avangel said:
			
		

> *Meta game:
> 
> I'm the Drexel player.  When Drexel got plane shifted I made Gideon.  When Gideon got death-rayed I made Avangel.
> 
> So Drexel's Spellfire use was just flavor to get us in and his collapse gives the reason why he didn't enter with the group (allowing me to play the avenging angel of Lathander)  *




That anwser a lot of my questions...


----------



## Xaltar

Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> *Metagame question though: what's up with leaving Drexel and Solstar to the orcs? Is it that their players weren't in attendance or were playing other characters?*




Solstar was actually my character when Avangel ran my campaign for a short while.  Other than that, most of the people caught outside were extra PCs and NPCs that had been in the party's history.  Some of them were there in case extra people showed for the event (we had 4 no shows, but probably couldn't have fit them in the room anyway).  I also wanted to have some extra characters that people could play in case they were killed quickly. 



			
				Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> *I've noticed that your party splits themselves up with distressing regularity, Inmir and Lox most recently. Is this how you guys really operate, or is it more metagaming "x the player isn't here so how do we explain his PC missing?" type stuff?*




No this is just Lox deciding that he needs to find more treasure while the party is preoccupied.  Inmir also likes to break magic items before the others can find them as well.  Good thing he doesn't have detect magic!



			
				Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> *Also, is the mob scene outside the source for that infamous "Man Down!" pic?*




That's what happens when the heroes get inside.  (Insert evil laugh here!)



			
				Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> *Finally, any chance of a Rogues Gallery type listing of the PC's and their equipment? I saw Avangel's sheet recently, but the rest? *




This is in the works, and I will talk to the players during tonight's session.



			
				madriel said:
			
		

> *Geez, that must've been tough trying to keep track of everybody.
> *




Madriel, keeping track of people was very difficult, but for this game session where we had 4 guests and that meant a whole new setup and we kept track of initiative for everyone on a white board.


----------



## Taren Seeker

Thanks guys, this does clear up a LOT. I was getting lost in all the PC changes.

So you play tonight? Can't wait to hear what happens!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Taren ... your not the first to request a character sheet type layout.  I will be bringing my sheet home with me this evening after our session so that I can start to put something together for the Rogue Gallery.

I can only imagine the confusion some of you have with the character changes and all.

I was Venus ... upon his death came the intro of my new character Gnettles.  Some are still standing tough on their first character ... but of those some were wisped away to other planes ... stone to flesh ... captured ... etc.

The way our DM has brought together lots of these PC's to the battle seemed to work out pretty well.  But, you as the reader will have to find that out when Ziona hits that update.

_~ the Pye man_


----------



## avangel

Who decided to give Lox a Rod of Wonder anyway?!  Grrr...


----------



## denmstrsn

I did, but it was because he was so close to Nuttin.  Most of the time it is a good thing that he has it.?.?


----------



## Hammerhead

I can barely wait for the climatic battle. It's going to be great!


----------



## Breakstone

Say, Xaltar, did this mark the end of the campaign, or just the end of one of the chapters?


----------



## Xaltar

The end of the campaign?

NEVER!!!


This was merely the end of the Rappan Athuk module.  The adventure continues!


----------



## Ziona

*Entering The Goblin City*

As the companions stood before the massive doors to the Goblin City, Dent pulled forth the key they had worked so hard to find.  Each of the heroes waited anxiously as the ranger turned the key and opened the doors.  To their surprise, however, the Goblin City was deserted.  The only sound that could be heard was the clanking of Varr’s armor and the shuffle of their footsteps.  

Looking around the city, they noticed the corpses of the goblins that were too weak to join Gruumsh’s army littering the walkways.  

“Where are they all?”  asked Zellian.  

“There,” pointed Spiderfang.  “They must be within that stronghold.”

The mammoth command center of the orcs that loomed ahead of them, which must have been impressive at one point in time, was defiled and vandalized with markings of Gruumsh.  Two large towers flanked each side of the courtyard that lead to the entrance of the stronghold.

“That’s a sturdy-looking portcullis there, lads,” said Varr.

“We must find the lever to…” Dent was interrupted by the sound of arrows slicing through the air.

Above them on the towers stood four elite orcish archers, two on the right and two on the left.  Always quick to action, Spiderfang used his Ring of Jumping to leap half-way up the tower, then crawled the rest of the way up to his attacker using his slippers.

Meanwhile, Avangel, pointing First Light at his foe, spread his wings and flew in to attack.

“That’s a mighty fine idea,” mumbled Varr.

The dwarf pulled forth a potion from his pack and quickly swallowed it down.  A moment later, he was flying through the air at an orcish archer, with his axe at the ready.

Below them in the courtyard, Aarack began firing arrows from his Bow of True Striking.  Before the orc standing on the far end of the left tower knew it, he had two arrows protruding from his hip and chest. 

Also using their bows were Dent and Arden.  Dent fired three arrows into the orc attacking Spiderfang, and Arden fired two at the orc in the far left as she began singing a battle hymn.  Beside them, Zellian, Megara, and Lia used their crossbows while Gnettles cast upon their attackers.

The Lumley brothers were quick to notice the odd-looking, green skinned men that were approaching the group.  The small cluster of men looked as though they were covered in mold, or fungus.

“Oh, hullo,” waved Traps.

“I’m Lox Lumley, and this is my brother Traps.  Who are you?”

One of the strange men stepped forward and tried his best to speak in the common tongue.

“We beg you…free Wiseman…”

“Wiseman?  Who’s that?” asked Lox.  

“Wiseman take by…orcs…free Wiseman?”

“He wants us to free their Wiseman, Lox,” said Traps.  “Of course we will!  What is your Wiseman’s name?”

“N..n-n-name?”

“What is he called?” asked Lox. 

“He called Wiseman…call himself Doc.”

“Doc?  Omigosh!  They mean Doc Midnight!” exclaimed Lox.

Upon uttering the name, the fungus people began to bow and grovel.

“Free Wiseman!  Free Wiseman!” shouted the fungus man with gratitude.  Then he turned to the rest of his people and began chattering in their language, and then they ran off.

“What strange fellows,” said Traps.

“Yeah,” said Lox.  “Who knew Doc was a Wiseman for hairy fungus people?”

“Look out!” shouted Traps as he tugged Lox forward.  

Both halflings tumbled to the ground, narrowly avoiding the fallen corpse of the orc Spiderfang and Dent had been attacking.  The heroes, inspired by the courageous melody Arden sang, had defeated two of the four orcs already.

“Let’s go work on the portcullis,” said Lox to Traps.  The brothers ran swiftly through their allies and made their way towards the entrance.  Half-way there, Traps came to a halt and bent down.  He took out his shining picks and began poking around at one of the tiles, which he discovered was some sort of pit trap.  He reached into one of his pouches and worked with wire to secure the trap, then leapt on the spot repeatedly to check his handiwork.

“Traps! No time for that now,” scolded Lox. “We gotta work on the portcullis!”

Meanwhile, Avangel continued his assault with First Light, spilling the blood of the wretched orc on the ground around them.  Not far from Avangel was Varr, who chopped into the orc like he was chopping into the trunk of a tree.  As the last foe fell, the companions regrouped and headed towards the halflings at the portcullis.

“How is it coming, Lox?” asked Dent.

“Well, right now I’m looking for traps,” replied Lox.

“I’m right here,” said Traps confusedly.  

Lox looked at his brother and rolled his eyes, then concluded that the portcullis was trap-free.

“Did you find any lever or device to lift the portcullis?” asked Avangel.

“Not out here,” said Traps. “But I bet there’s one in that hallway.”

“Perhaps we should try lifting the barrier,” said Avangel.  

Varr, Aarack, and Avangel all heaved at the portcullis, a wave of crimson washing over their faces.  As soon as the gate was lifted part way, Spiderfang tumbled through the opening and searched around the hallway for the lever.  Once found, the lever was pulled and the portcullis was raised.







The companions traversed the corridor as quietly as possible, (although the clanking of Varr’s armor could have awakened the dead!)  The Lumley’s lead the way, disabling any trap they came across.  When they came upon a door, Traps disabled the trap, and Lox picked the lock.  The door swung open and an ugly, dog-like statue could be seen at the far end of the room.  What caught the eyes of the halflings were all the gold pieces that were surrounding the statue.  

“Gold?  That’s mine!” cried the brothers in unison.  

Both halflings ran through the door and dove at the piles of gold.  Dent and Aarack entered behind them with their weapons drawn.

“What are you two thinking?” scolded Dent.  “What if there was an orc or a trap in here?”

“Get up, both of you!” growled Aarack. “We are not here to treasure hunt, you fools!”

Aarack angrily stormed out of the room, and told the others they should get moving.






Meanwhile, as the halflings stood up from the floor, a green mist spewed from the nostrils of the statue, which helped to get the halflings moving.  Dent evaded the noxious fumes, while Lox and Traps ran from the statue.

“You see?” said Dent through clenched teeth.  “This is no trivial maze we’re in!  If we fail this, everyone is doomed.  Not just us, but all of Faerun will be in ruins.”

Lox looked at the floor in shame, but while Dent was lecturing them, Traps decided to check the next door.  Deciding it was trapped and that he wouldn’t mess with it until Dent’s lecture was over, then Traps waited patiently.  However, Varr stepped up and yanked on the door handle, springing the trap within.

“Uh-oh,” said Traps.






Aarack and Dent looked over to see a large, round boulder rolling over their dwarven friend.  Luckily, they were nimble enough to tumble out of it’s way.  

“By Moradin’s beard!” shouted Varr.  

The companions looked glumly at the boulder, which now blocked their only way out of the stronghold.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## avangel

Nice!


----------



## Breakstone

Heh. I finally get Lox' name.

"I search for traps!"

"Hi! I search for locks!"

"I'm right here!"

"Me too!"

Heh.


----------



## madriel

How does Aarack's Bow of True Striking work?


----------



## avangel

Spend an action to cast True strike from the bow.  The next shot from it is at +20

I think it's a great lower level weapon.  You don't miss much at his level though.  Almost a waste of an action onless your REALLY need to hit something.


----------



## denmstrsn

That was a great post Ziona.  Love your writing on the Lumley brothers.


----------



## Xaltar

This is the Player Character lineup for the Battle (We usually only play 1 character at a time, but I made a few exceptions for this night so that we could include all of the important people that were still alive):

*Regular Players * 

*Ziona -*
Everyones Favorite Half-Drow Cleric.

*Arden -*
 (Ziona's current character while Ziona was held captive)
The Bard sent by the Harpers to assist the Unusual Heroes in their fight against the growing army of Gruumsh.

*Avangel -*
The half-elf / half-celestial knight of Lathander.

*Dent -*
The party's ranger and unofficial peacekeeper.

*Traps Lumley -*  (A "fun" character that had been created by Dent's player.)
Traps is Lox's brother who worked with Drexel's alternate party to free Spiderfang from Zhentil Keep. 

*Lox Lumley -*
The incredibly mischievous halfling thief!

*Varr -* (Lox's old character from the original campaign)
The hearty dwarven barbarian that returned to the Dales with Drizzt to assist his fellow members of the Battlehammer Clan.

*Gnettles -*
The aspiring gnomish arch-mage who has joined with the Unusual Heroes to reach his true potential.

*Doc Midnight -*
The odd yet dexterous warrior of the heroes who has recently added "Fungusmen Wiseman" to his list of accomplishments.

*Inmir the Forsaker-* (Doc's current character while he was lost among the fungus people.)
The Monk who likes to break magic items for fun.  He also declared to the party that he would not guarantee that he could wait until the party divided treasure before he would start destroying the magic items that they found on fallen foes.

*Guest Players * 

*Spiderfang -*(And his henchwoman Lia, the Spiderfang in training)
The monk in black returns to join the heroes once again after being freed from his capture in Zhentil Keep.

*Zellian -*
Ziona's Drow father has returned from the Dales with Drizzt and Varr to free his daughter.  After having been restored to full health by the party in a previous adventure, the warrior returns with renewed strength and vigor.

*Megera -*
Ziona's Human Mother, now an accomplished cleric, has also returned to free her daughter.

*Aarack -*
This old friend of the party has returned once again when asked to assist Drexel free Spiderfang.  He is now here to help the party in their time of need as he as done in the past when the group went in search of Ziona's captured father.


----------



## Breakstone

Hooray!

I love the Doc Wiseman thing going on...


----------



## denmstrsn

I don't think wiseman and Dr Midnight really go together.  It is most likely a misunderstanding on the fungus-men part.


----------



## Horacio

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *I don't think wiseman and Dr Midnight really go together.  It is most likely a misunderstanding on the fungus-men part. *




Ancient cultures thought crazy people to be touched by divine wisdom, and their mad speech were thought to be cryptic words of wisdom... So Doc can really be a wiseman for the fungus-men  

I love the pics! But a beautiful dungeon!


----------



## Ziona

*The Battle Begins*

After healing Varr, Avangel lead the group down the damp and stony corridor.  Worried that the halflings might open a door or run into a room senselessly again, he insisted on being at the head of the line.  Unfortunately, the celestial elf did not notice the trap that one of the Lumley’s might have seen had they been walking first.

As Avangel rounded the corner and headed right, a giant, spiked grate swung around and connected with his chest!  Zellian and Dent ran to his side and helped pull it off of him.  However, as they let go of the sinister trap, it snapped back and reset itself.  







“How are we going to disable it now?” asked Zellian.

“We’ll tear it from the wall,” said Avangel getting up.

Realizing now how the trap operated, Avangel waited for the grate to swing out at them.  This time, however, he and Zellian stopped the spiked instrument and tore at it until it ripped from the wall.

“Well, that’s one way to disable a trap,” laughed Lox.

“Not a very graceful or skillful way, though,” added Traps.

Peering down the hallway, the heroes saw only one door remained.  It had to be the one leading to their best friends and their greatest enemies.  Avangel turned to his companions and, still feeling the effects of the courageous song Arden had sung, cried out,  “Follow me to victory!!”

The heroes were ready to fight for the safety of Waterdeep, for the rescue of their friends, and for the destruction of the evil alliance within.  As they opened the door and marched fearlessly into the large room, they noticed familiar faces, (some of which they were happy to see, and some that made their blood boil in anger).

In the right hand corner of the room stood the statue that was now the half-drow Ziona.  Locked in cages behind her, were her dragon companions.  Both pseudodragon and fairy dragon were unconscious.  On the opposite side of the room, tied down on a table, was Doc Midnight.  The brave duelist was barking and muttering nonsense like a crazed animal.  Between barks, the group could make out phrases like “I’m barking for justice!  I’m barking for freedom!  I’m barking for what is right!”

Standing in the center of the room was a twisted and demented version of Spiderfang.  The follower of Bane, a doppelganger known as Spiderbane, helped capture and torture Tansooth, and was responsible for the murder of Holden.  Not far from the evil imposter was Zygamor the Hunter, who had deceived Avangel and was actively hunting Drexel.  Behind Zygamor stood the Goblin King who held the Masterson axe, an orcish barbarian, and an orcish cleric of Gruumsh.  Smiling evilly in the corner near Doc was Lord Orakhul, and his lackey, Fynder.  






Upon seeing his family heirloom in the hands of the orc that killed his family, Dent could no longer contain his lust for revenge!  The ranger tore into the room bellowing a hearty battle cry.  Not far behind him was Inmir, who had his own score to settle with Lord Orakhul, the mage responsible for disfiguring the forsaker.

Before anyone had the chance to react, however, Avangel lifted into the air, pointing First Light towards the heavens.  After a moments prayer, he pointed his sword at Zygamor.

“You shall pay for your deceit, Zygamor,” he bellowed.

Zygamor just smirked at the winged elf and began casting.  His disfigured, fiendish face contorted as the words to the spell spilled from his mouth, but his spell seemed to have no effect on Avangel.

“Your fowl enchantments have no hold on me!” cried the elf triumphantly.

Meanwhile, the Goblin King charged at Dent, lashing out and striking him with the Masterson axe.  Somehow, the blow only seemed to fuel the fire that was burning within the half-elf.  It was obvious to the goblin that the ranger barely noticed the attack.

Tumbling stealthily into the room, Lia pulled forth a black pouch and reached her hand within it.  She took out a fuzzy golden-colored ball and threw it on the ground near the Goblin King.  Almost instantly the ball shifted and grew, becoming a huge lion!  Roaring fiercely, the lion clawed the goblin twice, but missed when it attempted to sink it’s teeth into it’s goblinoid flesh.  

Behind Lia, Varr and Gnettles entered the room followed by Arden.  Gnettles looked at the dwarf, and began motioning hastily with his hands. Even the words to his spell were very short and fast. Then suddenly Varr felt as though he were moving faster through the room.  He looked at the gnome, who was smiling devilishly, and nodded in approval.

At the same time, however, another spellcaster was working their magics on the dwarf.  Although he did not realize it yet, Varr was now under Lord Orakhul’s charms.

Behind the dwarf, Arden decided that Gnettle’s spell was a very good idea, and she cast Haste upon herself.  Moving slightly faster than she had been, she moved closer to the fray and cast Silence around Zygamor.  The half-fiend looked perturbed as he threw her an icy look.

Not far from where Arden stood, Spiderfang pointed a flaming fist at Spiderbane and shouted, “Revenge will be mine!”

Spiderbane took half a step back, then ran towards Spiderfang, leaping into the air with a flying jump-kick that connected with Tansooth’s chest.  Spiderfang hit the ground, but was far from being subdued.

Meanwhile, at the opposite side of the room, Inmir was fighting a personal battle of his own.  He locked his eyes upon Lord Orakhul and shouted at him as he ran.  

“The battle has begun, mage!”

“Ah, Inmir,” said Orakhul calmly.  “I thought I recognized your hideous face…or at least the bag you put over it now.”

Before Inmir could reach his nemesis, Fynder stepped up to intercept him.  

“You’ll not be touching Lord Orakhul, freak,” he spat.

Fynder struck out at Inmir, but his attack had practically no effect on the forsaker.  Inmir laughed in his face the way Orakhul had laughed moments ago.

“No, I won’t be touching him,” said Inmir through clenched teeth.  “I’ll be ripping his head from his shoulders!”

As the melee grew within the room, Zellian and Megara made their way in and noticed their daughter in the corner.  Feeling both shocked to see her in such a condition, and relieved that she was there, Zellian covered Megara as she made her way towards their daughter.  Unable to get very close, Megara clasped her Holy Symbol of Eilistraee, and began to pray from afar.  She watched as the lifeless stone became living flesh again.  Ziona had been restored.

“Mother?”

“Ziona!”

But there was no time for a joyous reunion.  Zellian was being attacked by the orcish barbarian, and the cleric of Gruumsh was fast approaching Ziona.  The half-drow felt as though her limbs were numb, and fought to pull her sword from it’s sheath, but could not manage it before the evil cleric was upon her.  Realizing that her daughter was in danger, Megara loaded her crossbow and began firing at the orcish cleric.






Meanwhile, Varr hefted Frostbite and used it to chop into Aarack, who was standing beside him.  Feeling compelled to hit his companion again, he swung his axe higher and harder this time, and succeeded with a deadly blow.  Seeing that Aarack was still standing, Varr swung and struck him again, dropping him to the ground.  The dwarf then turned and cleaved into Arden, who didn’t have time to comprehend what had just happened to Aarack.  

Blood dripped from Frostbite, and Varr smiled down on the enemy he felled, while Orakhul laughed with evil delight from the other side of the room.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Hammerhead

A hasted, raged, charmed dwarven fighter/barbarian. Uh oh. Things don't seem to be looking up for the Unusual Heroes.


----------



## Breakstone

Woah!

You see? There always seems to be some sort of friendly fire in this group!


----------



## madriel

Things are looking bleak for the Unusual Heroes.

Great update, Ziona.  Describing such a big battle without the readers getting lost takes a lot of skill.


----------



## Horacio

Beautiful description, wonderful photos! 

Congratulations, Ziona, you're a great writer!


----------



## denmstrsn

Vengance is finally at hand.


----------



## Horacio

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *Rengance is finally at hand. *




What/who is Rengance? 
(I guess a mispelled "revenge" or "vengance", but I'm not sure...)


----------



## PaynAndispare

Aye, I would have to say that our friend Dent was so excited to be facing his nemisis that he hastilly mispelled Vengance 



> A hasted, raged, charmed dwarven fighter/barbarian. Uh oh. Things don't seem to be looking up for the Unusual Heroes.



Varr is one tough mofo ... and to have him tanking our group was ... to say the least ... costly.



> Beautiful description, wonderful photos!
> 
> Congratulations, Ziona, you're a great writer!



From one of my favorite posters ... you always have something very nice to say Horacio   I have to agree with you, Ziona does a wonderful job presenting our weekly adventures to you all.  Keep it up Ziona!


----------



## Dawn

Loved the update!  The pictures really helped with understanding the locations of the different battles.

As much as I like the 3-D layout, does it not give away too much to the players?  True, that would be meta-gaming, but I can’t help but think it influences the players actions to see the entire place laid out before them.


----------



## Ziona

Thank you _very much_ for the complements, guys! And thanks for your patience, too.  (I would never suggest video taping and taking notes afterwards...way too difficult to forward through everything.  It's very time consuming, so I appreciate you being patient with me).   

As for the mastermaze, it was very cool to use for the battle since we were really only headed into one room, but I think it would be difficult for every week use.  Like you said, it could influence the direction that players might take, unless you put it together as they went along.  But I think for the battle Xaltar wanted to save time.  He told us it was mainly going to take place in one large room, so we kind of knew what to expect from the mastermaze set up.

I will be working on the story more tonight. Thanks again for your praise and patience!


----------



## avangel

> does it not give away too much to the players?




It hints at a few things but don't be too sure you know what's going to happen!  We aim to keep you on your toes.


----------



## Xaltar

Funny thing...

I just got the new Dragon in the mail, and it has an advertisement for Drizzt's new book, "The Thousand Orcs."


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *And so it begins.  Vengance is finally at hand. *




Pffft.  What a drama queen.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Ugh. Epic levels make me shiver. I don't want to read the next part, it'll bring back too many horrible memories...

Freakin' Josh! "He hits AC 45... does that hit you?" (cue big ****-eating grin)


----------



## Ziona

I've been working on the next part of the story on my lunch break, actually. I still have more notes to take, but alot of pain and suffering is looming just around the corner...


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Ziona said:
			
		

> *I've been working on the next part of the story on my lunch break, actually. I still have more notes to take, but alot of pain and suffering is looming just around the corner...   *




Again?  Well, that's not too much of a surpise.  You know I bet this group grants amazing amounts of power to Loviatar and Ilmater through their actions alone.


----------



## Xaltar

Well, this is actually the "Chosen of Gruumsh" that they are planning on facing... Not Gruumsh himself.

They just aren't that tough, even with a handful of extra members.

Of course, it would be too easy, and not as much fun for me if I didn't get to use the Epic Level Handbook.  Devestating Critical, Dire Charge, so many good Epic Level feats.  



			
				MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Again?  Well, that's not too much of a surpise.  You know I bet this group grants amazing amounts of power to Loviatar and Ilmater through their actions alone.   *



Great reference MoH!


----------



## PaynAndispare

> _Originally posted by Xaltar_
> Brace yourselves, here comes the pain!


----------



## Ziona

*Enemies and Allies*

Lox and Traps Lumley watched as their ally Varr cut down Aarack and greatly injured Arden.  Fearing they might be next, Traps concealed himself within the hallway, and Lox guzzled a potion of Invisibility.  The brothers did not want to take the chance of being Frostbite fodder.

However, Haley, Dent’s faithful companion tiger, was willing to take the chance to protect her master.  She bound into the room and roared fiercely.  Instantly Varr had an evil sensation to chop the tiger in two.  He couldn’t understand where such compulsions were coming from, he just knew he had to obey.  The dwarf raised his axe and brought it down at Haley.  At the same time, the tiger began to pounce at the Goblin King who was attacking Dent, and as a result, only suffered minor wounds from the dwarf’s axe.

While Varr’s attention was focused on Haley, Arden sang a short melody and healed herself, preventing her from passing out.  She began to crawl towards Aarack to see if she could aid him, but it was too late.  As she reached her new ally, she realized how bad his wounds were.  Varr had nearly cut Aarack’s torso asunder, and it took everything Arden had in her not to cry out in horror.  She was afraid that if she made too much noise, that she might provoke another attack from the dwarf.  

At the other side of the battlefield, Inmir and Fynder were still in combat.  It seemed that neither of them could manage to hurt the other, which caused each of them great frustration.  How could you defeat your foe if you couldn’t even hit them?







Meanwhile, in the middle of the room, Avangel readied his sword as he hovered above Zygamor.

“You shall pay for your crimes!” bellowed Avangel flying down to smite his enemy.  “To the Morning Lord I send you!”






The evil mage did not hear Avangel’s threat, for he was still within Arden’s silenced area.  However, the mage did feel it when First Light sank deep into his flesh as Avangel dove down upon him.  Crying out in pain, the bloodied mage tried to flee from his foe, but found it was too late. First Light came back around and pierced through his chest before he could take another step. Zygamor’s mouth opened in a silent scream, or perhaps a final spell.  Blood trickled down his chin and the Hunter fell to the floor in a bloody heap.

Not far from Avangel, Spiderfang was fighting wildly against his own nemesis.  The monk succeeded in striking Spiderbane in the ribs several times, when he noticed the wall next to him was swinging open.  Expecting a rush of enemies, Spiderfang was surprised to see the corpse of two orcs upon the ground.  Emerging from the hidden door was Drizzt, his scimitars dripping with orcish blood.  The drow quickly ran to his friend’s side and flanked Spiderbane.






Behind them, the orcish cleric of Gruumsh was still trying to harm Ziona.  Seeing the villain from afar, Gnettles began casting.  Unfortunately, he was unable to polymorph the orc as he had intended.  By this time, Ziona was able to unsheathe her sword and blocked the attack from the orc.  

Amidst the howls of pain and shouts of vengeance, barking could still be heard coming from Doc Midnight, who was trying his best to convince his captors that he was just an animal.  Realizing that his ploy was not working, he began calling out to Lord Orakhul.

“Hey, Puddin’ Head!  Come over here and untie me!”

Lord Orakhul paid him no heed, however, and instead took great delight in watching Varr wreak havoc among his own allies.  Orakhul only took his attention away from the dwarf once, when Spiderfang’s apprentice Lia took out her crossbow and began taunting him.

“I have something for you, mage!” she shouted as she fired a holy bolt into the evil wizard.

Feeling the holy sting of the bolt, Orakhul cursed at Lia and began casting.  Seconds later, chain lightening burst from the wizard and tore through several of the companions.  Lia’s summoned lion had been destroyed, Dent, Zellian, and Inmir had been struck, and Arden was knocked into unconsciousness.  

The raging Goblin King took advantage of the stunned ranger and began attacking him again with the Masterson Axe.  Dent quickly came to his senses and defended himself against his attacker, but was greatly injured.  

While the battle raged on, Megara made her way towards Varr and began casting upon him.  The sharp words that rolled off her tongue dispelled the magic that had enchanted the dwarf, so he was no longer hasted and no longer charmed.  Feeling more like himself again, Varr looked around the room and saw that Ziona was in danger.  The stout dwarf hefted his axe over his shoulder and began charging her way.

“I finish you now,” spat the orc cleric reaching out his hand.

As the evil cleric grasped Ziona’s shoulder, she felt as though her life were draining from her, but her newly found strength and resolve helped her fight off the spells effects.  She felt great pain, but still lived despite the evil spell.  

Seeing that his victim did not fall over dead, the orc cleric grimaced and began to flee from the half-drow.  Ziona took up her holy bastard sword and cut into the orc, causing him to stumble.  As he regained his footing, he ran headlong into the charging dwarf.  Varr called out a dwarven battle cry and chopped into his foe with Frostbite.

Nearby stood Zellian, who now had a raging orc barbarian to contend with.  The drow was well trained as a fighter, however, and was undaunted by the fierce display the barbarian was giving him.  Zellian managed to hit his frenzied foe four times, and all the angry orc could do was froth at the mouth.

Meanwhile, back at the entrance of the room, Traps peered around the corner to see what was happening.  He began to wonder what had happened to his brother, but he didn’t see him anywhere in the room.  Little did he know that Lox actually _was_ in the room, he was just invisible.  

When Lox looked around and saw that Ziona was no longer stone, he was overjoyed.

“Miss Ziona!  You’re okay!”

No one seemed to hear the halfling’s call over the sound of clashing weapons and cries of pain.  Lox felt troubled as he looked around and saw each of his friends fighting a different foe.  What could he do to help them? As the halfling began looking around, he noticed the fallen bodies of Arden and Aarack, and clasped his hands to his mouth.  He could hardly believe what he saw. They were the most famous adventuring party…he had wished for it, so he knew they were well-known heroes.  Famous heroes weren’t supposed to die.  He didn’t want to see any more of his friends perish, but what was the halfling to do?  






Lox folded his hands over his chest with worry and frustration, and felt a familiar object in one of his pockets…


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Hammerhead

ROD OF WONDER!

Hehe, I love Lox. Things are looking up for the Unusual Heroes.


----------



## denmstrsn

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pffft.  What a drama queen. *




Yeah, well my character has been looking towards this battle for a long time.  Dent is obsessed with fighting the Goblin King.  If you take my excitement as being dramatic, then okay.  Both Dent and I have been looking forward to this moment since Dent's creation.


----------



## Breakstone

Great update, Ziona!

Say, Xaltar or Dent, did Haley level up during the adventures? If not, how did she (he?) manage to survive for so long?


----------



## Taren Seeker

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Great update, Ziona!
> 
> Say, Xaltar or Dent, did Haley level up during the adventures? If not, how did she (he?) manage to survive for so long? *




IIRC, Haley is now a cohort and has character levels.

Oh, and Ziona, fantastic work. I actually didn't mind that Driz'zt was there, which makes you a better writer than Salvatore in my book


----------



## DarkCrisis

A Drizzt mini?  Homemade or buy it somewhere?  It must be mine!

Great story btw.  Though what happened to the poop ooze thingy?  Did I miss it in the story somewhere?


----------



## Horacio

It the first time I see Drizzt appear and I don't mind. That means you're a great writer, Ziona!

Wonderful battle, BTW...


----------



## madriel

Oh, man, that was an intense battle.  Awesome!


----------



## denmstrsn

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Great update, Ziona!
> 
> Say, Xaltar or Dent, did Haley level up during the adventures? If not, how did she (he?) manage to survive for so long? *




For all that don't know, Haley emerged from a painting  from the maze of Lord Korvish.  She attached herself to Dent because he was the one that freed her.  After a few more sessions with Haley following and being in the back ground Xaltar and I desided to make her Dent's animal companion, per the Animal Friendship spell.  So now she gains levels, but only as a tiger.  She doen't have the INT to really take any character levels.  Also, she gets XP at half the rate that I do.  ex. If I get 1000xp, she gets 500xp.


----------



## Xaltar

DarkCrisis said:
			
		

> *A Drizzt mini?  Homemade or buy it somewhere?  It must be mine!
> 
> Great story btw.  Though what happened to the poop ooze thingy?  Did I miss it in the story somewhere? *




The Drizzt mini is from the old box set of Forgotton Realms by Ral Partha.  Since I knew that he was likely to appear during the battle, I dug up the mini and finally painted him.

As for the Poop monster, I believe that you are referring to the encounter in the early levels of Rappan Athuk.  Well, since there wasn't too much excitement before Nuttin died, Ziona just started this adventure with Lox's story to the original party in order to catch up since she was originally about 2 months behind.

The party pretty much ran from the poop monster after the Half-Vampire Venus wasn't able to harm it, which was pretty incredible.  They just shut every door behind them and descended through the levels quickly.


----------



## Ziona

Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> *Ziona, fantastic work. I actually didn't mind that Driz'zt was there, which makes you a better writer than Salvatore in my book  *




In the words of Tsunami,  "Whoa!"
I don't think I've ever received such a complement! Thank you from the bottom of my little half-drow heart!   

As far as Drizzt and Salvatore go, I read the Drow Trilogy about a year ago and I really enjoyed it. I've started to read The Crystal Shard since then, but I find it's slow going and doesn't hold my attention as much as the underdark books had.

Anyhow, thank you again for your comments and patience.  I love to write, so I look forward to spending my evenings working on this stuff, but it feels great knowing that you're enjoying it.  

Thanks, Z.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Great update Ziona as usual 

And YAY!!  Thanks to Dent Masterson I now have my character sheet up online for those that were asking about our character info.  Click my name in the sig to check it out.

Thanks again Dent ... keep it up Z!

_~ the Pye man_


----------



## avangel

Whats tonight?  GAME NIGHT!

Who we gonna kill?!  ALL NPCs!

Whater we gonna get?!  MAGIC ITEMS!

woot


----------



## Dartan

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, well my character has been looking towards this battle for a long time.  Dent is obsessed with fighting the Goblin King.  If you take my excitement as being dramatic, then okay.  Both Dent and I have been looking forward to this moment since Dent's creation. *




Total drama queen.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Hey Pot ... Kettle is on line 1.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

PaynAndispare said:
			
		

> *Hey Pot ... Kettle is on line 1. *




Maybe it's just me, but Lox Lumley always seemed more comedic than dramatic.


----------



## PaynAndispare

> _Originally posted by MasterOfHeaven_
> Maybe it's just me, but Lox Lumley always seemed more comedic than dramatic.




Mayhaps ... but the real question is ... was I refering to Lox?

*rubs hands evilly together*

_~ the Pye man_


----------



## Dartan

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but Lox Lumley always seemed more comedic than dramatic. *




Lox creates drama by accident, but your right he's not drama.  Just the situations he gets the party in is.


----------



## Horacio

Dartan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lox creates drama by accident, but your right he's not drama.  Just the situations he gets the party in is. *




At first, I thought Lox was a comic relief character, like the rogue in D&D movie 

But now, I think Lox is one of the most enjoyable characters of the story, and I like him a lot. He provides some comic relief, but also a lot of drama and action.


----------



## Ziona

Dartan said:
			
		

> *Lox creates drama by accident, but your right he's not drama.  Just the situations he gets the party in is. *




Yeah, well, wait 'till you see the drama Lox "accidently" created last night...


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Personally, Lox would drive me nuts. The guy jumps the gun way too much. I like my rogues to be more cautious and professional. 

He is funny though. Does some strange stuff. My favorite character so far is either Avangel, Ziona, Drexel, or Arden. They seem more oriented towards heroics and party support.


----------



## avangel

> My favorite character so far is either Avangel, Ziona, Drexel, or Arden. They seem more oriented towards heroics and party support.




Go team!


----------



## Dartan

So sometimes Lox works against the party, he doesn't mean it, he justs gets bored really easily.  He loves to adventure and meet new people, even if they are the enemy he'll still stop and say hi.


----------



## Breakstone

Lox has ADD?


----------



## Xaltar

That pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Ziona

Hello all,
Sorry about the delay in posting.  I'm finishing up my note taking tonight, and the rest of the story will be complete this week. I really appreciate your patience. You guys are the best! 

Worry not...Xaltar's wave death & destruction is on the way very soon...


----------



## Ziona

*Quest Completed*

Dent Masterson looked down upon the corpse, anger and relief welling up within.  At his side was his faithful tiger companion, Haley.  Together they had destroyed Dent's greatest enemy, The Goblin King.  

In the end, it seemed such a simple thing.  The horrid creature and it's cohorts had taken the life of his parents and mentor, and now it's life was forfeit.  Dent had cleanly skewered the Goblin King while Haley launched her final assault of claws and bites.  The evil beast fell to the floor, dropping the Masterson Axe as he did.

Time seemed to stop for the ranger as he knelt down and picked up the Masterson Axe.  Dent did not hear the clanging of swords and the mix of chaos and death that danced around him.  He heard only the silence of his mind, and felt only the aching in his heart.

His goal had been accomplished.
Revenge had been taken.
The axe had been retreived.
His parents and mentor had been avenged.

Dent felt Haley's warm breath on his hand and he was snapped back to Rappan Athuk and was suddenly aware of the chaos and war around him.  Filled with renewed vigor and charged with an uplifted spirit, Dent ran into battle like an angry bear.  He would fight to save his friends and defeat this evil trio, and if he died in the process, it would not matter.

His loved ones did not die in vain.
His parents and mentor had been avenged.
Whether he lived or died, he could now be at peace.


_The Adventure Continues..._


----------



## denmstrsn

That was a great closing for Dent's quest.  Great job Ziona.


----------



## Breakstone

Woah...

Yay Dent!


----------



## Horacio

Superb, Ziona, superb!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Venus would have loved to have been there for that.  At last you have found your peace Dent ...


----------



## Xaltar

I always hate to kill someone before they finish their purpose in life...


----------



## denmstrsn

"Hey, I've died twice..."
-Buffy Summers _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ - Once More With Feelings


----------



## Ziona

*Grumstorg*

Standing near the doorway, Gnettles Von’Pye surveyed the room.  He saw Avangel smite Zygamor, and watched as Dent defeated his life-long foe, The Goblin King.  When he turned and saw that the orc cleric of Gruumsh was fleeing from Ziona and Varr, he decided _he_ would make the killing blow this time.

The gnome pulled forth a tiny ball of bat guano and sprinkled it with sulfur.  He held it forward and began to chant.  From his hands sprang forth a tiny bead that erupted into a fireball as it made contact with the robes of the orc cleric.  Unfortunately, Varr was close behind the fleeing orc, and managed to feel some of the heat behind the spell.  The dwarf wrinkled his nose as the orc called out, “Gruumsh take me!”  However, Gnettles was pleased to see the vile orc fall to the floor, smoke rising from it’s corpse.

To the left of the gnome, Spiderfang and Drizzt still fought the doppelganger Spiderbane. Tansooth struck him several times with his glowing fists, but it had not been enough.  Spiderbane lashed out and connected with Tansooth’s face and left the monk stunned.  Before the evil imposter could act to further injure Spiderfang, Drizzt began to lose himself in his animalistic rage.  His scimitars seemed to have a life of their own as they glided swiftly through the air and sliced through the flesh of the doppelganger.  As Spiderbane fell to the ground convulsing, the features that resembled a corrupt Spiderfang melted away into a nondescript grey mass.  The doppelganger was dead.

Meanwhile, Spiderfang’s apprentice Lia was across the room reloading her crossbow.  She aimed at Lord Orakhul again and fired, hearing his cry of pain as the Holy bolt seared his flesh.  As she fired the second time, she noticed the wizard did not seem to feel the stinging and burning sensation of the Holy bolt as he had last time.  As Lia looked more closely, she saw that her bolt had not hit Orakhul at all…it had struck Doc Midnight!  Cursing beneath her breath, she reached for another bolt and began loading her crossbow again.

Across the room, Orakhul was in immense pain, having been attacked relentlessly by Avangel, and could not understand what Grumstorg was waiting for.  He reached into his cloak and pulled forth a rod. 

“Grumstorg, aid us! Enough of your games,” he shouted angrily.

Then he pointed the rod and cried out, “Thunder and Lightening!!”

In a flash, a bolt of lightening tore through Avangel and Doc.  Avangel seemed completely unaffected by the bolt, but was deafened from the thunder just as Doc and Orakhul had been.  The pain and shock of the noise was too much for Orakhul, and he slumped to the ground unconscious.

Orakhul’s cries for help did not go unheeded, however.  The door at the back of the room was nearly ripped from it’s hinges as Grumstorg entered.  Hidden doors swung open in the walls, allowing four more enemies to enter.  To the left of Grumstorg was an orc cleric and an orc barbarian, while on his right, an orc ranger and another orc cleric emerged.

“I’ll put you on ice!” rumbled Varr boisterously.  

The dwarf ran towards the orc cleric on the right and chopped into the beast.  The orc, who had a toothy, sinister grin upon his face when he entered, roared in pain.

“You die now!  Gruumsh destroy you all!”

Back at the entrance of the room, Traps Lumley peered around the doorway hoping to see his brother.  Thinking he heard Lox’s voice shout to Ziona, he entered cautiously.  He watched as the five large orcs entered the room.  He looked about feverishly, but still didn’t see his brother.

“I’m comin’ Doc!”

“Lox?  Where are you?”

Traps followed the sound of his brother’s voice, which lead him in the direction of the bound Doc Midnight.

At the center of the room, Dent had picked up the Masterson Axe and slung it over his shoulder.  Then he grabbed his bow and began firing into Grumstorg.

Grumstorg was the largest orc Dent had ever seen.  An eye dangled from a chain about his neck, and he rumbled to Gruumsh as he entered the room.  In his hands he held a large spear, which seemed to grow even larger as he spun it about.  

Dent’s arrows sunk into Grumstorg’s hide, but the orc just smirked.

“I am the Chosen of Gruumsh,” he bellowed.  “You will die by my hands!”







Meanwhile, Inmir and Fynder Banechild struggled to hit one another at the left side of the room.  Inmir attacked Fynder and struck him several times, but Fynder barely flinched.

“Bane’s will is far greater than the power behind your fists,” he spat.

“We shall see,” called Inmir.

At the front of the room, Gnettles began reaching into his pouch of spell components again.  He pulled forth two small crystals and began to chant.  The cold, harsh words began to form a shimmering cloud around the gnome’s hands.  As he pointed his hands forward, a Cone of Cold extended outward towards the back of the room.  The extreme cold of the spell reached and affected both orc clerics, the orc barbarian, and the orc ranger, as well as Varr and Grumstorg.  Before they had a chance to react, the Hasted Gnettles cast the spell again, using the second crystal.  

The orcs gnashed their teeth and bellowed out to Gruumsh to give them strength.  Grumstorg raised his fist and shouted out in anger, eager to rid himself of the pestering gnome.  Varr did not seem to be affected by the spell as much as the orcs, he was from Icewind Dale, after all.  

Ziona, realizing her dragon companions had been trapped in their cages and were held within the range of the spells, ran to aid them.  She knelt down and reached her hands into the cage and prayed.  Rossal opened his eyes slowly, but perked up as he saw Ziona.

“You’ve been revived!” he spoke telepathically.

Ziona did not respond.  She reached for Glindil, and realized it was too late.  The faerie dragon did not withstand the cold blast.  She was beyond the cleric’s help.

“Ziona?”

She looked to Rossal and shook her head.  Rossal looked back at Glindil and picked up her limp body.  

“I can pick the lock on the cage easily enough,” he spoke sadly. “I will take her out of this room.”

Ziona stood up and drew her sword again.

“Take her towards the door,” she said.  “…it may be the safest place for now.  Eilistraee be with you.”

Rossal watched as Ziona ran off to aid Avangel.  Then he gently lowered Glindil back down, and began working on the lock.

Arden stood up and gazed groggily around the room.  She had been attacked and had fallen unconscious, and now that she was awake again, she knew she had to get up quickly.  She steadied herself against the wall and surveyed the area.  She saw that several of their enemies had fallen, but there were several more she did not recognize.  

Picking up her lute from the ground, she began to play.  She hummed a slow and somber melody that seemed to hang lazily in the air.   She focused on Grumstorg and the larger orcs that stood on his left.  She closed her eyes and when her song was through, she saw that the orc cleric and orc barbarian had been affected.  Their movements were slow and sluggish, and they looked as though they were struggling to move.

“Nice work,” said Gnettles smiling.  “Good to see you’re okay.”

“Thank you,” said Arden.  She pulled forth her rapier and moved to stand beside Dent.

Zellian assisted Varr in attacking the cleric and ranger while Megara healed them.  Varr hacked down the cleric and then cleaved into the ranger.  Zellian followed up with his sword and between the two of them, the ranger was badly injured.

At the opposite side of the room, Avangel was busy fending off the orc cleric of Gruumsh and the orcish barbarian.  Behind him, Doc called out for “Roundy” to free him from his shackles.  

The orc cleric gave Avangel a sinister grin as he reached out to touch him on the shoulder, but only swiped the air beside him as Avangel was quick to move.  Managing to deflect the cleric’s attack, Avangel had placed himself open to the raging barbarian.  As the orc lifted his battle axe high above his head, foamy spittle dripped from his gaping maw.  The barbarian growled and frothed as he brought his axe down upon Avangel, who fell to his knees.  Fighting to stand, Avangel gritted his teeth against the pain, but the axe sunk deeper into his elven flesh.  First Light slid from his hands as the celestial elf slumped to the ground dead.

Grumstorg held his spear up high and roared fiercely.  He then lowered the spear, looked up and charged at the ranger and bard who were directly ahead of him.  Lifting his spear again, he heaved it forward and slammed it into Arden’s abdomen.  The elf was thrown backwards with such force that she hit the wall near the entrance to the room, then fell to the ground in a broken, bloody heap.  Without hesitation, Grumstorg spun his spear and moved to attack Dent.  In two hits, the ranger was down.  The last sound he heard before he died was Haley’s roar of displeasure.

It seemed Haley was not about to give up without a fight.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Woah!

Say, Xaltar, don't you love it when a big, badass villain does some damage?


----------



## Horacio

The big bad orc had killed two player characters in one round?


----------



## madriel

Brilliant writing, Ziona.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

You know, Gnettles seems strangely unconcerned about friendly fire.  Sure, he got the enemy with two nasty spells, but couldn't he have maneuvered into a better position so he didn't hit Varr and freeze Glindil?  At least, I assume it was Gnettles spell that killed Glindil.

I agree, by the way.  Very good writing job, Ziona.  You did a great job portraying the battle, and I like the way you wrote the various characters deaths.  Speaking of which....  I like that Orc!  Give him a pat on the back for me, wills ya?  It's always good to see a badass villian lay down some pain and carnage before/if he falls.


----------



## Xaltar

Horacio said:
			
		

> *The big bad orc had killed two player characters in one round?  *




You just have to love bad guys with epic level feats!


----------



## Horacio

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You just have to love bad guys with epic level feats! *




Epic feats?


----------



## Wee Jas

> I assume it was Gnettles spell that killed Glindil.




In the heat of battle, I think the dragons just got lost.   He didn't realize hit hit them until it was to late.


----------



## Ziona

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Epic feats?   *




Yeah, Grumstorg Dire Charged Dent and Arden.  He killed them both in one round...very scary when you're a PC!!

MoH, as far as Gnettles goes, he was in a perfect spot to hit all of the baddies.  He managed to hit them all, and still missed Avangel & I.  Varr...well Varr just doesn't seem to care.  He walks through traps and steps in front of spells pretty often. I think Gnettles had forgotten about the dragons since they were unconscious and not currently partaking in the battle.  I managed to save Rossal's life, but Glindil was far beyond help.

Since Rossal is my cohort, he actually goes up in levels, so he had the hps, but Glindil followed me because I freed her from her prison, and she only had faerie dragon hps.  

Poor Glindil...  /mourn


----------



## Horacio

Note to self: Dire Charge hurts


----------



## PaynAndispare

MoH ... I think if you actually sat through a session with me you would see the sweat and tears I go through during intense battle moments.

My main concern is always the party ... and the frustration that normally follows as I rarely have an open shot on multi-targets.  This battle was crazy ... when the 4 new badies came through the back door it was to good to pass up.  I make it a point to learn the strengths and weaknesses of my allies so that I can adjust accordingly.

I can't wait for the Arch Mage prestige class ...

And poor Glindil ... I felt bad killing the dragon faerie ... but hind site with the damage I delt to the 4 in question ... I would probably do it again.

_~ the Pye man_


----------



## Dr Midnight

Urrrghh... I hated that epic guy. Soooo freakin' tough.


----------



## avangel

GAME DAY!!!

Are we going to have the 1st City of the Spider Queen adventure?


----------



## Ziona

Yes, I think we may be the first.  After I am finished writing the battle at Rappan Athuk (which will be very soon, mind you) we will be entering The City of The Spider Queen!


----------



## Xaltar

The party needs has been trying to come up with a name for their adventuring group that they could refer to themselves as.

If it helps, after this battle, they begin construction on their new base of operations; Castle Xyzx (Pronounced Zix, named after Venus, who the land originally belonged to).


I was thinking that maybe some of the readers may have some suggestions.


Thanks!


----------



## madriel

You actually left PCs alive at the end of the battle, Xaltar.

Tsk tsk.  And here I thought you were a RBDM


----------



## Taren Seeker

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *The party needs has been trying to come up with a name for their adventuring group that they could refer to themselves as.
> 
> If it helps, after this battle, they begin construction on their new base of operations; Castle Xyzx (Pronounced Zix, named after Venus, who the land originally belonged to).
> 
> 
> I was thinking that maybe some of the readers may have some suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thanks! *




Hmmm...

Drizzt and His Amazing Friends?  

Actually, I'm trying to think of a good one here...the problem is that the group has gone through so many cast changes it's hard to get an overall feel for them. 

As a suggestion, If you have a few PC's with strong religious ties you may want to incorporate that. As an example, of the 4 founding members of our adventuring group, 1 is a devout Tymoran, 1 is a devout follower of Shaundakul. We thought about the primary foci of these two gods, and came up with the Winds of Fortune Adventuring Company. Our motto? _Fortune Favors the Bold_

Hmm...the People's Champions?
the Athuk Raiders
the Revolving Doors
MAN DOWN!
The Strange Companions
Justice for All (Revenge seems to be a good motivator for some of your group, you may want to explore that)
Swift Justice
The Most Famous Adventuring Company EVAR. 
Dartan and Co. 

_edit: obviously some of the above are jokes. Not telling which though._

Is there one defining moment for your group? A place, a foe, etc. You may want to incorporate that somehow.


----------



## VorpalBunny

I was kind of hoping for _The Fellowship of the Bunny_...    Actually, I kind of like _The Unusual Heroes_ - it certainly describes the group...  

I'm looking forward to the _City of the Spider Queen_ story hour!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

I don't even know who is still alive. Avangel died and that is lousy. Looks like Arden is dead as well. I can't wait to find out who actually lived through this blood bath.


----------



## Horacio

I love the name *Unusual Heroes*, it's original and very in character for the group. Keep it


----------



## Breakstone

And here's yet another vote for keeping the Unusual Heroes. Very true indeed.


----------



## Bob Aberton

Yay, Unusual Heroes!!  Keep the name!!

And speaking of story hours (shameless plug), my Elfblood Wanderers storyhour has just been updated.  Feel free to take a look.  And please reply to it if you do!  (/shameless plug)

Just follow the link in my sig!


----------



## Dr Midnight

> Dr. Midnight's Intrepid band of Freedom Fighters for Justice



That name's great! I agree with whoever it was that suggested that!


----------



## Ziona

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> That name's great! I agree with whoever it was that suggested that! *




That's funny...I didn't see anyone suggest that...hmmm...

At any rate, I've just completed the final bit of notes for the story. I will begin working on it tonight, so hopefully you will have your conclusion by tomorrow.  

Again, I can't say thank you enough for your patience! I know it's tough waiting for an update, but you guys are great!


----------



## Taren Seeker

Unusual Heroes is a great out of game name, but I don't know if you want to walk around telling everyone IC that you're the "Heroes"...may be a little too self important. I guess PC's like Avangel don't mind walking into a room announcing that he's a Hero though 

Another word for Heroes maybe?


----------



## avangel

Avangel's Avenging Angels or just AAA   ;p


----------



## denmstrsn

How about AA.  No wait that's another group.


----------



## Ziona

*The Battle Rages On*

Haley saw the spear as it skewered her half-elven companion, ripping his life from him.  Her deafening roar was a cry of anger and sadness.  The tiger attacked Grumstorg with two sharp claw attacks and a vicious bite,  but The Chosen of Gruumsh ignored the feisty feline and moved on to his next victim.

“Yer filthy beast! I’ll have yer head!” shouted Varr.

The dwarf charged at Grumstorg with Frostbite ready to swing.  The axe came down and chopped into the orc’s hide. 

Still raging and anxious for battle, Drizzt ran up along side Varr and sliced into Grumstorg with his bloodied scimitars.  The massive orc just bellowed at his assailants.

“You _will_ fall to the power of Gruumsh!!”

Standing beside the fallen bodies of Arden and Dent, Gnettles cast Improved Invisibility on himself, then began casting upon Grumstorg.  The gnome was not pleased to feel the slight stinging ache in his fingers as his spell fizzled.

Meanwhile, Inmir and Fynder still faced off at the other side of the room.  Anger and frustration fueled the foes, who seemed to be unable to hurt each other.  However, Lia, standing nearby, reached into her bag and pulled forth an orange ball of fur.  As the fluffy tuft hit the ground at Fynder’s feet, a tiger sprang forth growing from the mass of fur.  

At the same time, Ziona’s Mother Megara was busy casting at the orcs who had slain Avangel.  In an instant, flames poured down upon the barbarian and cleric in the shape of a red-hot cylinder.  The barbarian roared and cursed in the orcish tongue, but the heat was too much for the cleric.  The orc collapsed to the ground in a smoldering heap.  

The (now raging) barbarian ran from the flames and charged at Inmir.  With a roar born of pain, the orc hacked into the forsaker.  Inmir grimaced but knew he could withstand the pain.  

Lia ran to aid Inmir, nunchaku spinning wildly.  Her weapons collided with the frothing face of the orc, causing it’s eyes to roll back into it’s head as it fell to lifelessly to the ground.

By this time, Fynder had finished off the tiger Lia had thrown at him, and turned to cleave into her!  Realizing that she was not going to go down as easily as the tiger had, Fynder withdrew and began moving towards the battle with Grumstorg, which seemed to be turning into a blood bath.

Grumstorg turned his eye on Varr and speared the dwarf twice.  Blood spurted from Varr’s mouth as he fell to his knees and dropped Frostbite.  With a final motion, Grumstorg skewered the dwarf through the neck, then pulled up with such force that Varr’s head ripped from his shoulders.  Blood splattered onto the face of the shocked Zellian, who Grumstorg turned and cleaved into.  The dark elf took the hit and stumbled backwards, not knowing what was his blood and what was Varr’s.

Further away from the carnage in the middle of the room, Ziona made her way to the fallen celestial elf.  She knelt down beside him and pulled forth a rod.  Clasping her Holy Symbol for support, she pointed the rod at Avangel and called out “Resurrection!”

The winged elf became flush, and his golden eyes slammed open.  He seemed to know he was still in danger, but was obviously confused.

“The battle rages on,” Ziona explained to him.  “You have been restored to life, my friend, but you may feel somewhat weaker than you had before.”

“Yes, I understand, milady,” said Avangel getting up.  He reached over and grabbed First Light, then cried, “We must return to the battle!”

The paladin spread his wings and flew towards his companions, but was horrified to see how many of them had been slain.  

Would they live to defeat such a foe?


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

Yay Ziona!

Poor Varr... but I see I'm not the only one who makes PC deaths as gruesome as possible!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Grumstrong seems just a little tough. Where is Lox and Traps why all this is going on?


----------



## Horacio

Wow, Ziona, what a bloody battle, each round seems blodier than the round before... 

Wonderful, as always


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Grumstrong seems just a little tough. Where is Lox and Traps why all this is going on? *




Yeah, Grumstorg is tough.  He's epic level, and has epic level feats that allow him to do some crazy stuff. 

As for Lox and Traps, they will be in the next installment.  They're halflings, so you know they're up to something...


----------



## Xaltar

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Grumstrong seems just a little tough. Where is Lox and Traps why all this is going on? *




Well I did have like 10 players that night... I needed to make it tough!



			
				Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Poor Varr... but I see I'm not the only one who makes PC deaths as gruesome as possible! *




Just wait until you see the next character death!  


It's fun to hear people gasp.


----------



## Thorntangle

*Re: Re: Re*



			
				Xaltar said:
			
		

> *Just wait until you see the next character death!  *



Jeez, does anyone survive? I hope you at least had the courtesy to massacre all the visiting guest players.


----------



## Xaltar

*Re: Re: Re: Re*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *
> Jeez, does anyone survive? I hope you at least had the courtesy to massacre all the visiting guest players. *





Well, I do my best!  Aarack is down, and so is Lox's re-visiting character Varr.


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Re: Re: Re*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *
> Jeez, does anyone survive? I hope you at least had the courtesy to massacre all the visiting guest players. *




I hope he had the courtesy to massacre Drizzt. Please...


----------



## Ziona

*Gruumsh Has Come For You*

“ROUNDY!”

Doc Midnight shouted a gleeful greeting as Traps Lumley approached him with lockpicks in hand.

“I knew you’d come and free me from these binds, lil’ buddy!”

Traps looked at Doc and shrugged, thinking perhaps the duelist mistook him for his brother, Lox.

“I’m Traps Lumley,” he said with a grin.  “I’ll have you free in just a moment…I’m afraid my brother is better with the picks than I.”

“Brother?  Have you been in the pickle pot again, Roundy?  Hurry up and get me outta here,” said Doc.  “We’ve got a battle to win, buddy!”

Traps fidgeted with the lockpicks a moment longer, then heard the familiar _click_ as the lock was opened.  Before he could say a word, Doc jumped to his feet and saw his beloved rapier on the floor beside the table he had been chained to.  With one swift motion, Doc slid his foot beneath the rapier and bounced it into the air.  As he snatched it up and began running towards Grumstorg, Traps heard him shout.

“Thanks, old pal!”

Traps looked at him with a furrowed brow and smirk. 

“Crazy humans.”

Meanwhile, Lox Lumley was standing among his fallen companions, undetected by Grumstorg.  The invisible halfling reached into his breast pocket and pulled out the gift that had been passed down to him from his dear friend Nuttin.  Taking a deep breath, Lox pointed the object forward and shouted…

“ROD OF WONDER!”

Suddenly, Lox became visible.  He waited for a ball of fire or a bolt of lightening to shoot forth from the rod and strike down their foe, but nothing happened.

“Aw, c’mon!” he shouted.  He shook the rod in frustration.  “I _really_ need  you do something splendid, now, you silly rod!”

Lox stopped assaulting the rod when he saw Doc running bravely into the melee.  

“Hey Doc, you’re okay!”

The duelist didn’t notice “Roundy” however.  At that moment, he was shouting crazily at Grumstorg.

“Make a mess of my friends, will you?  I’ll not stand for that!”

Doc moved in and swiped twice at Grumstorg but did not feel the satisfying slice he was hoping for.

“Gruumsh will take you, too!” bellowed the orc.

Seeing that Fynder was preoccupied with another animal from Lia’s magical bag, Inmir turned his attention on Grumstorg.  He had grown tired of hearing the orc’s threats, and he knew that the spear the beast carried must be magical.  How satisfying it would be to crush it!  Inmir charged Grumstorg with his double-bladed longsword.  The whirling blades struck the massive orc twice, drawing dark, sticky blood.  Grumstorg just laughed wickedly.

The hidden passageway that Drizzt had come through suddenly sprang to life.  Three fungus men came running through it, stumbling over the dead orcs that lay in their path.  They entered the room and frantically fought to push the secret door shut.  It seemed something was following closely behind them.

Hovering invisibly above them, Gnettles looked down upon their enemy.  Again he felt the slight pangs of disappointment as his spell fizzed against the evil orc.  Calming himself, the gnome recited the words to his spell and let the magic flow through his fingertips.  As he did, Magic Missiles shot forward, striking Grumstorg.  

Below him, Drizzt dove in for another attack, but found his foe had anticipated his move.  Still enraged, the drow hardly felt the spear pierce into his stomach.  He swung again at Grumstorg, but his efforts were too little.  The Chosen of Gruumsh ripped the spear back out of the dark elf’s gut, then launched another attack.  The drow felt the spear tear into his flesh this time as he was sent sprawling to the ground.  As he lay in an ever-growing puddle of his own blood, he reached for the onyx feline figurine in his pocket.  But before his fingers could feel it’s cool, smooth surface, he gasped a final time.  Blood tricked from his mouth and ran down his ebony cheek.  Drizzt Do’Urden was dead.

Grumstorg was far from being finished, however.  Once Drizzt was out of the way, he turned and cleaved into Inmir, sending him into unconsciousness.  Next, it was Spiderfang who took the spear to the forearm.  

By this time, Ziona had reached Zellian and cast Heal upon him.  

“Eilistraee guide us,” he said clasping his daughter’s hand.

Ziona watched as her father sprang back into battle, longsword in hand.  He sliced at Grumstorg’s back, then leapt back out of reach.  

“Run, weakling, run!” growled Grumstorg.  “Gruumsh will take you no matter where you are!”

Avangel soared above the chaos and began to pray to Lathander.  A soft glow surrounded him as he Blessed the group.  The companions found courage where it had been waning, and felt somewhat renewed in their effort to defeat the evil before them.

“For Justice!” shouted Doc.  

Both he and Spiderfang began their assault on the orc.  Doc lashed at Grumstorg with his rapier while Tansooth cracked him across the chest with his quarterstaff.  

The Chosen of Gruumsh looked above him and saw The Chosen of Lathander.

“I _HATE_ elves!” he bellowed.

Back at the entrance of the room, Rossal sat with the body of his departed friend, Glindil.  The injured pseudodragon was greatly saddened by the loss of the faerie dragon, but knew he had to help Ziona and her companions.  He looked around and saw how many of them had lost their lives.  He saw the look of sadness and tragedy on Ziona’s face, and he began to cast.  His tiny dragon fingers burned red as Magic Missiles rocketed forth and struck Grumstorg.  It wasn’t much, he knew, but he would do what he could to contribute to the defeat of such an evil foe.

A short distance from Rossal was where Lox stood holding the Rod.  

“Please, please, please work this time,” he mumbled.  

Lox pointed the Rod at Grumstorg and licked his lips.  He bit his lip a moment, then took another deep breath.

“Here goes…ROD OF WONDER!!”

This time, the Rod did something Lox had never seen.  Not only was it splendid, it was enormous!  Directly in front of Grumstorg appeared an angry elephant with giant tusks and a violently loud, trumpeting wail.  Shocked beyond belief, Grumstorg nearly stumbled backwards.  But the orc caught himself and held his spear high, calling out, “Your magic tricks do not intimidate The Chosen of Gruumsh!”

The elephant didn’t seem to care who Grumstorg was.  It attempted to gore and trample the orc, but was in such a frenzy at being surrounded, it managed to miss him.

Delighted beyond belief, Lox giggled at the sight of an elephant suddenly appearing.  Traps stepped up beside him and slapped his knee in amusement.  The brothers were lost in such a haze of giggling and laughter that one might think they had been cast upon.

Meanwhile, Lia and her brown bear were still working on Fynder Banechild.  It seemed that he was finally wearing down under the brute force of Lia’s nunchaku and the rage of an angry bear.  He sliced at the bear without much effort, then turned to flee from the Spiderfang apprentice, but did not make it far before she claimed his life.

Spiderfang himself was still in melee with Grumstorg, alongside Doc Midnight. Not far from them stood Zellian, who sprang back into the fray and started attacking Grumstorg again.  

“Ah…Gruumsh has come for you!” 

As Zellian lunged toward his enemy, Grumstorg thrust his spear into the drow’s chest.  From across the room Megara screamed.  She watched as Grumstorg ripped the spear back and tore a hole through Zellian’s upper torso, exposing vital organs.  The drow's heart bounded across the room in a gruesome arc as Grumstorg swung his spear at his next victim.

Ziona, who was using the Rod of Resurrection on Dent, looked up when she heard her mother scream.  She saw the blood and gore as Zellian slumped to the ground lifeless.

_“FATHER!”_

Megara sank to her knees, grief overtaking her, while Ziona cried out.

“Gruumsh will come for you all!”

Grumstorg turned and chopped down Spiderfang, knocking him across the room like a discarded toy.  Next, he turned and cleaved into the elephant, who trumpeted out in pain.  The pachyderm reared up on it’s hind legs and came crashing down beside Grumstorg, which nearly caused him to drop his spear.  Doc took the opportunity to slash at the orc, while the elephant slammed him forward.  From afar, Rossal cast Magic Missile which seared the orc’s flesh.   

As Grumstorg regained his footing, he turned to face Doc Midnight.  Thinking that the duelist would be his next victim, the orc raised his spear high, ready to gouge the life from another worthless being.  But Doc moved swiftly, lashing into Grumstorg’s belly deep enough for a splash of gore to spill about.  The Chosen of Gruumsh dropped his giant spear and grasped at the gash in his gut.  Those left living held their breath as the evil beast tottered back then slumped forward and fell to the ground.

Everyone stood motionless and quiet.  Silence seemed to engulf them as they stood stunned over their victory and their losses.  

Dent stood up from the spot where Ziona had restored his life.  The ranger looked down at Haley, then grabbed his axe from the ground where it fell.  Wordlessly, the half-elf strode over to the corpse of Grumstorg and lobbed his head from his shoulders.

The Chosen of Gruumsh was dead.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## PaynAndispare

*bravo*

The bittersweet victory ... and the loss of friends.

In a word ... EPIC!


----------



## Breakstone

...woah...

Man oh man, that orc is brutal!

Bravo, Xaltar... bravo...


----------



## Horacio

You have killed Dritzz!!!!


THANKS!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Hmmmm. The carnage was a little too much for me. As a player, I don't think I would have been too happy with that villain. Grumstrong was far too tough and requiring battle rezzes is just a little too Everquestish for my tastes.

In my opinion, PC's shouldn't die so often. They are heroes of the land. They should be able to handle their foes without all of them being decimated.

Glad you won, but damn, too many deaths for my tastes.


----------



## denmstrsn

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Hmmmm. The carnage was a little too much for me. As a player, I don't think I would have been too happy with that villain. Grumstrong was far too tough and requiring battle rezzes is just a little too Everquestish for my tastes.
> In my opinion, PC's shouldn't die so often. They are heroes of the land. They should be able to handle their foes without all of them being decimated.
> Glad you won, but damn, too many deaths for my tastes. *




Most of the time, when a PC dies, it is because of bad roll of the dice on our part or the DM rolls really well.  This battle was the execption.  We were fighting NPCs that were of equal and greater level than we were.  When that is the case there is bound to be a high body count on the side of the hereos.


----------



## Xaltar

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *
> In my opinion, PC's shouldn't die so often. They are heroes of the land. They should be able to handle their foes without all of them being decimated.
> 
> Glad you won, but damn, too many deaths for my tastes. *




Well, this was sort of a one time battle and it had a lot of people involved.  I had to make it tough... if the PC's could just breeze through it all, then there wasn't much point.  From this point onward, they have another huge accomplishment to add to the list!

As for the resurrection during battle, I had totally forgotten that Ziona had a rod of resurrection, and PC's will do what they want to.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

1)  Actually, I think Xaltar was too easy on the party.  Big tough baddies should always kill the casters first.  Grumstorg almost exclusively focused on the tanks, very foolish.  But hey, only big tough SMART baddies do what I just said, and this is an Orcan Chosen Of Gruumsh.  I laugh at his -4 to Intelligence.  Can't expect Chosen Of Cyric quality, here, really.

2)  Nice to see Doc Midnight deliver the finishing blow.  Too bad Gruumsh was waiting to see who killed his chosen warrior.  I can sense the Avatar Of Gruumsh is already on it's way.  You had a good run, right, Doc?  

3)  Question....  why are so many people so obsessed with Drizzt?  He's not really a great enough literary character to deserve any great amount of admiration, IMO, and he isn't really a bad enough literary character to deserve the hatred that seems to follow him around.  I remember someone saying you can always tell a character is interesting when people either love or hate them.  I just can't believe Drizzt is that interesting. 

4)  Great job writing the battle, Ziona.  May many more Unusal Heroes fall under the booted heels of villiany in the future.  

5)  I really like the opposition Xaltar throws at you guys, I'd say.  Heh heh.  

6)  If you guys really want a different name than the Unusal Heroes, I would go with A)  Becoming worshippers of the great god Dartan, and naming your group the Wrath Of The Godless God;  B)  Calling yourselves Deaths Favored Guests; C)  Calling yourselves the Wondrous Companions Of Lox Lumley; D)  Calling yourselves the Martyrs Of The Realms E)  Calling yourselves the Damned Of Gruumsh.  

I'll think of more later, maybe.  Once again, great job writing the battle scene, and I look forward to the epliogue.


----------



## wolff96

Considering the amount of death, pain, and suffering they go through in an attempt to clean up the world, I can think of two more:

1) Kelemvor's Frequent Flyers

2) Chosen of Ilmater.



Great fight! Now that's an epic battle!


----------



## PaynAndispare

> _Originally posted by MasterOfHeaven_
> Big tough baddies should always kill the casters first.



I would have to agree with you on this.  This is something I always have in the back of my mind ... _I am a target, how do I make myself hard to hit ... _  Because of this line of thinking, I almost always make sure I am under the Improved Invis. spell ... and 75% of the time I make sure that I have cast this out of site from the enemy.  Sure there may be times when someone we face has the see invis spell up, but this has seemed to work out well for me thus far.



> _Originally posted by Celtavian_
> Grumstrong was far too tough and requiring battle rezzes is just a little too Everquestish for my tastes.



 I can honestly say I have never heard or seen the use of the word Everquestish in relation to D&D ... ahh the good ole days of that bad bad addiction.  I can agree to a point that the "heroes" of any party should not go through a death count that we have.  BUT, through it all, and with the accomplishments we have made, I feel that we are starting to see more of a solid stand up fight in our current encounters.  We are not dropping off at alarming rates anymore ... we are at a point where the enemy has to really earn a kill.  When we faced Grumstrong we were 13th (correct me if I am wrong guys) level at the top and 9th?? at the low end ... Grumstrong had to be *shrugs* who knows how high in level, and he had Epic Level Feats ... not your typical battle for a party of our size and toughness.

So, yes, there was battle rezzing, and madness and mayhem, but I tell you what, we had to pull out all the stops to win this fight.  Talk about using what you have learned to be a tight knit group.



> _Originally posted by Tsunami_
> ...woah...



Yup yup ... couldn't say it better myself!  

Fun fun stuff 

Oh yeah, TONIGHT IS FIGHT NIGHT!!!  *woooohooooo*


----------



## Horacio

Could anybody (Xaltar?) post the stqts of the orc epic monstruosity?


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Hmmmm. The carnage was a little too much for me. As a player, I don't think I would have been too happy with that villain. Grumstrong was far too tough and requiring battle rezzes is just a little too Everquestish for my tastes.
> 
> In my opinion, PC's shouldn't die so often. They are heroes of the land. They should be able to handle their foes without all of them being decimated.
> 
> Glad you won, but damn, too many deaths for my tastes. *




Yeah, it was gruesome and it was alot of death, but it was also a major battle.  We went into that battle wondering if we would survive, or if it would end up a TPK.  Luckily, _some_ of us survived.

Inmir was unconcious, and Spiderfang ended up bleeding to death because no one could get to him in time. Drizzt didn't use Guen (and had been scaled down a bit), so he fell, and the others...well, Grumstorg just ripped them apart! He made a nasty crit on Zellian, and he was just plain vicious, as any major villian should be. We aren't epic level yet, but we knew the big bad would probably be, so we readied ourselves to face him.

As for all the rezzing, I hadn't really thought about the fact that I had a Rod of Ressurection until we were half way through the night.  I started going through the list of objects in my backpack and saw that I had a Rod of Rezz...I think it came as quite a surprise to Xaltar as well. Hehe.  

But like Dent had said, in the past our PC deaths have been a result of very bad fumbles, very good crits (for Xaltar) or poor choices on our part.  This time, it was all out war.  We expected death, and I knew I could probably rezz someone if I had to, but the Rod was something I remembered midgame.

At any rate, I hope you are all enjoying the story.  Tonight is game night, so the epilogue will follow before too long.


----------



## Xaltar

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *1)  Actually, I think Xaltar was too easy on the party.  Big tough baddies should always kill the casters first.  Grumstorg almost exclusively focused on the tanks, very foolish.  But hey, only big tough SMART baddies do what I just said, and this is an Orcan Chosen Of Gruumsh.  I laugh at his -4 to Intelligence.  Can't expect Chosen Of Cyric quality, here, really.*




Well, I was finding that with his belt of spell resistance, he didn't have that much to worry about from the caster.  The tanks were the ones doing the only damage, so I tried to take down the heavy hitters as quickly as possible. 

I will post Grumstorg's stats as soon as I get a chance.  He was about 22nd or 23rd level.  There were party members in the 14-15 level range, but the average seemed to be 13th.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I was finding that with his belt of spell resistance, he didn't have that much to worry about from the caster.  The tanks were the ones doing the only damage, so I tried to take down the heavy hitters as quickly as possible.
> 
> I will post Grumstorg's stats as soon as I get a chance.  He was about 22nd or 23rd level.  There were party members in the 14-15 level range, but the average seemed to be 13th. *




I was speaking not only of the arcane casters, but the divine spellcasters as well.  I was very surprised Grumstorg didn't immediately target Ziona once he saw her raising fellow party members.  But again, this isn't that surprising when you consider Grumstorg was a Chosen Of Gruumsh and an Orc.  All in all, it was probably more "in character" for him to just go nuts and not use smart tactics.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

I am enjoying the overall story. That Chosen of Grumsh was just a little insane. I just can't believe no one was pissed off as a player. You must have a rather tolerant group Xaltar.

I would have caught holy hell as a DM if I sent that against my players, especially if a pile of them had died. My players die to often and they just stop bringing their characters back and make new ones. The primary excuse I get is the game loses its fictional hero feel when the characters die too often. 

Glad the party won. That Chosen of Grumsh was sickeningly tough. I to would love to see that things stats if Xaltar would post them.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

IIRC, the original encounter from the module is far tougher.  I believe Xaltar toned it down so it's actually winnable.  As for characters dying, well...  Adventuring isn't supposed to be a safe profession.  Considering the vast wealth and power you gain from it, the only reason countless people don't do it is the fact you have a very high chance of dying by entering the profession.  But, that's how I see it.  YMMV.


----------



## Ziona

Last night's game went very smoothly.  I will be working on the epilogue for the battle of Rappan Athuk, and then we're off to The City of the Spider Queen!  

BTW, I know Xaltar is going to be posting Grumstorg's stats for those of you requesting it.  We're also trying to work on character sheets, pics, etc. for a better understanding on the characters and villians.


----------



## Xaltar

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *IIRC, the original encounter from the module is far tougher.  I believe Xaltar toned it down so it's actually winnable.*




My gaming group had pretty much enough of Rappan Athuk by the time we started hitting the third book.  So, I just made up my own ending.

From this point on, I would assume that the resulting group will be more permanent.  If a character dies now, they will likely be resurrected.  Although I'm sure that excessive level loss would cause a player to retire their character.


----------



## Hammerhead

Will the Black Fist of Justice return to the Unusual Heroes? And will the red-skinned meanie leave and stop destroying stuff? How do you handle if both of someone's characters survived?


----------



## madriel

What a great, gruesome final battle.


----------



## Horacio

I want to read that emotive epilogue


----------



## Xaltar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Will the Black Fist of Justice return to the Unusual Heroes? And will the red-skinned meanie leave and stop destroying stuff? How do you handle if both of someone's characters survived? *




I give the players the option of which character they would like to play.  For most of them, it was a pretty easy task.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Hey Ziona ... your fans, myself included, await your conclusion


----------



## Ziona

PaynAndispare said:
			
		

> *Hey Ziona ... your fans, myself included, await your conclusion  *




Yes, I know, and I am grateful for your patience.  I apologize for the delay.  Xaltar & I are in the process of building a house, (as some of you know), and it has taken up much of our time recently.  I have been working on the story on my lunch break at work, however, and I'm planning on trying to post in a few days.

Thanks for remaining faithful to the story, and for your supreme patience!


----------



## Horacio

Hey, Ziona, your story hour is a wonderful gift you do to us, we have no right to be impatient, so don't worry, post when you can.


----------



## Dartan

*bump*


----------



## Horacio

What about that epilogue?


----------



## Hammerhead

BUMP!


----------



## denmstrsn

More story I need, yes.  What we did next everyone must see.


----------



## Horacio

I want to read that epilogue...


----------



## Ziona

My apologies for for delaying the story for so long.  A thousand thank-yous for staying tuned! The next part will be posted shortly. I've been working on it during my lunch break, and it's nearly finished.  I _dare_ say it will be posted by tomorrow...


----------



## Horacio

Tomorrow? Cool!

_Horacio remains tuned_


----------



## Ziona

*Epilogue*

The battlefield was a sea of swords and screams.  Above the clashing of metal and bellows of anguish, Avangel had flown into the sky.  As he reached the center of the bloody battle, the celestial elf called out to those below him.

“Minions of Grumstorg and The Goblin King…your masters have fallen this day!”

Dangling from Avangel’s fists were the severed heads of his enemies.  As he dropped them onto the field below, the fighting ceased immediately.  Orcs and goblins stepped forward, weapons dripping with blood, to see if what the winged elf said was true.  After a few shocked moments of silence, the goblins and orcs began muttering things like, “Good Riddance” or “Not ‘Chosen One’ after all.”  

Still hungry for battle and revenge, the minions of the fallen Trio of Evil began to growl and shove one another, angry at the slanderous words of their allies.  Before the battle broke out between the orcs and goblins, however, the heroes began departing.  The war was only slowed slightly by the sight of Doc Midnight riding on the back of an elephant with the Lumleys.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Back in Waterdeep the heroes were welcomed joyously by the townsfolk.  Surely their return meant the defeat of the evil Trio.  However, the happy faces became solemn when they saw the bulk being hauled in by the elephant. 

Shoving her way through the crowd anxiously, Sally made her way to the heroes with tears in her eyes.  When the pregnant halfling saw Lox climbing off the elephant with Doc and Traps, the tears rolled down her cheeks in relief.  Lox looked at her and hesitated a moment.  It surprised him to see her somehow.  No one had ever been so concerned for him before…her tears were for him, and he knew as she flung her arms around him that this was something special.  

Ziona and Megara began speaking with the clerics that had arrived while Avangel and Gnettles explained their victory to Harpers who were eager to find out what happened.  Dent and Doc unloaded the elephant’s burden solemnly and went to stand beside Ziona and Megara.

The mother and daughter told the clerics the names of those who had fallen in battle, and word spread quickly through the streets of Waterdeep whose lives were lost.  Shock and sadness overcame many townsfolk as they heard the names.  The clerics began making arrangements for the fallen heroes, figuring out who needed to be contacted regarding the deaths of those who had traveled from places like Icewind Dale and Ashabenford.  Ziona and Megara had discussed Zellian’s death on the trip back to Waterdeep, and realized that they must make a decision.

Before the companions knew it, a feast and parade were being arranged in their honor.  Those who needed rooms were given them free of charge, and they were welcomed to stay as long as they needed.  Many still called them “Unusual Heroes,” but there were others who warmly called them “The Unusual Heroes of Waterdeep.”  It seemed their unique abilities and heritages were becoming something the townsfolk were thankful for. 

The next day, a few hours before the parade was scheduled to begin, Ziona and Rossal went to her Mother’s room at The Misty Beard.  As the door to the room swung open, Ziona was greeted with a warm hug.

“How are you feeling, Father?”

“Wonderful, Ziona.”

Ziona followed Zellian into the room and sat down while Rossal flew over and nestled down in the pillow on the bed. It gave Ziona a warm feeling to see her Mother and Father embracing, almost as though nothing had ever happened.  The night before, Ziona had prayed to Eilistraee and Resurrected Zellian, having decided with Megara that it would be for the best.

“Almost ready for the parade and the feast?” asked Megara.

“I suppose,” said Ziona.  “Somehow it feels odd…you’ll be going back to Icewind Dale tomorrow, and that hardly seems worth celebrating.”

“You could come along and stay with us,” said Megara hopefully.  “We could always use another traveling companion.”

“I cannot,” said Ziona.  “I’ll be returning with the others to repay the desmodu Viday for his help in defeating the Trio.  Besides, you will have Varr and Drizzt to guide you back.”

“Yes, you’re right,” said Zellian.  “And I’m sure Bruenor and Catti-Brie will be happy to see them return.”

Ziona, blushing slightly, gave a sad smile and looked over to Rossal.  The pseudodragon sat up and flew back to his friend, landing on her lap.

“We really should be going,” she said.  “I have to get changed for the parade, as you no doubt must do.  It is a blessing to have you back, Father.”

She gave her parents another hug, and with Rossal perched on her shoulder, went to her own room at the inn.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Dent Masterson sat beneath a tree in the forest surrounding Waterdeep.  His faithful companion Haley lay at his side, slumbering like a kitten.  The half-elf had many emotions and thoughts fogging his mind the last few days, and found sanctity in the peaceful woodlands.  

He went over the battle time and time again in his mind, thinking about The Goblin King, and came to grips with the fact that he had gotten his revenge on the wicked creature.  He picked up the Masterson Axe and ran his finger across the cool blade, felt the grip of the weapon in his fist.  The axe was now his.  They had been avenged.  

On the road back to Waterdeep, Dent had thought about what he would do next since he no longer had the burden of revenge to carry.  Having thought about his future more since he had arrived back in Waterdeep, he decided that he would begin researching his Elven heritage.  He felt thirsty for knowledge and felt that the elves would help him quench that thirst.

The half-elf patted the sleeping tiger, and she rumbled slightly.

“I think we’re going to go for a trip, Haley.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Lox Lumley fidgeted nervously.  He was sweating slightly and his hands shook.  His mouth felt dry, and his heart pounded so furiously, it felt as thought it would burst through his chest.

Lox Lumley was going to propose.

The stressed halfling walked up to Sally’s door and took a deep breath.  He reached into his pocket and pulled out the tiny, leather-bound box.  He opened it and peeked inside, making certain the ring was still there.

“It’s so sparkly and shiny,” he thought to himself.  

He closed the box and tucked it away in his belt pouch when he heard Sally stirring within the cottage. After another deep breath, Lox knocked.  The door swung open and there stood Sally, blonde hair in braids, her hand resting on her belly.

“Hullo, Sally.”

“Oh, hullo, Lox!”

Sally opened the door wider to let him in.  Lox ran his fingers through his hair nervously and then stuck his hands in his pockets when he noticed the shaking again.

“What are you doing here right now, Lox?  The parade isn’t for another hour or so,” said Sally.  

She was wearing the new flowery dress she had bought for the parade, which Lox asked her to accompany him to.  

“Well, Sally,” he said stammering.  “I was thinking…I mean, I thought I would come over early and talk to you.”

“Okay,” said Sally.  “Whattaya wanna talk about, Lox?”

“Well, uh…you see Sally, I was thinking…”

Lox paused for a moment, picturing the sparkly gem on the ring in his head.  He bit his lip, and smiled awkwardly.

“Maybe you should sit down,” he said.  

Sally had seen Lox act strangely before, but this time she was starting to worry.

“Is something wrong?  Everything is okay, isn’t it Lox?”

Lox was looking at her round belly, which was noticeable in the dress.  He looked at her and smiled.

“Sally, everything is fine,” he said, his voice shaking.  “I just came here today to…to ask you…to…oh, uh…”  He fumbled with his belt pouch then pulled forth the box and opened it.  “Sally, will you be my wife?”

Sally squealed with girlish delight, then jumped up from her seat and flung her arms around Lox.  She kissed his cheek, then looked at the sparkly ring.

“Of course, Lox.  It’s beautiful,” she said happily.

Lox took the ring from the box and slid it on her finger.  He kissed her forehead and rubbed her belly gently, and said, “That’s mine!”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## avangel

yay!


----------



## PaynAndispare

... *bravo*



			
				Ziona said:
			
		

> He kissed her forehead and rubbed her belly gently, and said, “That’s mine!”




Very funny!!


----------



## Horacio

Wonderful! Wonderful!

Thanks, Ziona!
THANKS!


----------



## Thorntangle

Wow! Great close! It ended on the perfect note.


----------



## Ziona

Thank you very much! I can't tell you how much I appreciate the patience all of you have had.

The next part of our adventure takes us into The City of the Spider Queen.  Xaltar & I are thinking that a new thread will be appropriate for the start of the new adventure, so look for it soon!

Thanks again, Z


----------



## Horacio

Thanks to you for a wonderful story, Ziona.

And please, don't forget posting here the link to the new thread when it will begin!


----------



## Ziona

Our new story hour, *The Unusual Heroes Enter The City of the Spider Queen*, has begun! 

See you in the Underdark!  

 -Z


----------



## Horacio

Ziona said:
			
		

> *Our new story hour, The Unusual Heroes Enter The City of the Spider Queen, has begun!
> 
> See you in the Underdark!
> 
> -Z *




_Horacio runs to the Underdark following the Unusual Heroes_


----------



## Breakstone

Wonderful, Ziona. Just wonderful.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Huzzah!

Well done on an excellent story hour! High level goodness ahoy!

and what a fantastic ending...Lox has a catchphrase to die for.

I look forward to reading the new adventures!


----------

